# Roleplaying Mafia IV: Shōnen Showdown - The Best vs. The Rest [Game Thread]



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2011)

_Banner by: Deiboom_

*Moderator: WhatADrag*
*Co-Mods: aiyanah & Sphyer*​
_The sequel of the , 'The Best Vs. The Rest' shounen showdown mafia game.

-Only returning players are the survivors: Sengoku, Garp, Kizaru, Kabuto, and Aizen (since when were you under the impression you killed him?). All have had their roles modified from the first game.
-Since One Piece were the overwhelming victors of the game, the town will now consist of the three OP members reprising their roles, along with other characters from the popular series by Oda! They will go against the mafia teams of DBZ, Naruto, and Bleach_

*Game Rules*
Click here for basic game rules

You are responsible for being familiar with the rules of this game.
Please read them.

The game will be split up into two phases: Day and Night
*
DAY PHASE*

This is where you discuss/accuse/argue about who is and isn't mafia. As soon as the day phase starts, you are allowed to vote.

When you want to place a vote, post your vote here using this format:
*
[VOTE LYNCH "INSERT NAME HERE"]*

I cannot stress enough how much I need you to vote like this, because your vote may be missed by me if you don't vote like this.

You can also abstain by voting to lynch no one with...

*[VOTE NO LYNCH]*

Day phase will last about 24 hours, or until I get a majority on votes for one person (majority = half +1)

The genders and fandoms of the characters may or may not reflect the gender and fandoms of the person using that character. Keep that in mind.
*
NIGHT PHASE*

There should be no posting in this thread during the night phase. I will be gracious and allow one "LOL" type post during the night phase. If you make more than one post, you will be roleblocked next phase, three strikes - you're out.

During the night phase, the mafia collaborate and choose who they want to kill. The Godfathers must PM the moderators telling them their choice for the night's murder. If you have a night action, this would be the time to send those in as well. 

All actions sent-in are final, and it is up to the moderator's discretion if he will accept last-minute changes. 

If you don't send in your night action before the night phase ends, then your action will not get performed. You can send your night actions during the day phase, if you think you will not be online.

In addition, those who have day actions, I will allow you to send in your day actions early by submitting them during the night phase. However, this is absolutely an unchangeable course of action, as I will not allow you to make any changes once the day phase starts.

Night Phase lasts 24 hours, or until I get night actions from all roles subject to them.

*Role Revealing*

Role Revealing is *allowed.* However, I warn you to do so at your own discretion. There is a Janitor in this game, believe what you want to believe, they are likely lying 

I will not allow the posting of any screenshots or other forms of evidence of a role PM. You will be modkilled instantly if so.

*MISC INFO*

-DO NOT discuss the game outside of the thread (unless you are Mafia discussing it with other mafia). Don't post any screen caps or PMs or whatever to reveal your role or to substantiate your case. If you cheat, you will automatically be killed, and will not be allowed in future games.

-You have to at least post once every two day phases. If you do not then you will be modkilled/replaced. On another note, posting once is not a free bee excuse to hardly be active. If I notice a pattern of lack of activity with a player, I will warn them that if they do not post more, they will be modkilled/replaced. If you are busy in real life, send me a PM to warn me and I will not kill you. 

-I will only replace players in the first three phases. And players afterwards will be modkilled, unfortunately.

-Dead people can't talk. So don't post once your character is dead; do not help others once you are dead. You can however, lurk the thread.

*Write-Ups*

-Not all night actions taking place will be in the write-ups.
-There will be hints. They may refer to characters or players in the game. They will be extremely subtle. Good luck finding them.
-Game mechanics: If you have any other questions as to how certain abilities are used in my game (for example, protection abilities will cause investigations to fail), please inquire. I cannot inform you of how every mechanic of the game is put together.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2011)

*Player List*​
1. aiyanah Sanji
2. Amrun Grαhf *Grimmjow*
3. Awesome *Ulquiorra*
4. AznKuchikiChick Broly
5. Bioness Jimbei
6. BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ Marco
7. Butō Renjin Frieza
8. Chaos Vista
9. Cloudkicker Sengoku 
10.Cycloid New Manda
11.Deiboom Boa Hancock
12.EnterTheTao Usopp
13.Fear Ace
14.Fireworks *Yammy*
15.James Janemba
16.Jiraiya the Gallant Cooler
17.JiraiyaTheGallant Sasori
18.KizaruTachio Deidara
19.Lifemaker Zoro
20.LegendaryBeauty Whitebeard (originally Brook)
21.Mangekyou SharingAL Nami
22.Mei Lin *Nnoitra*
23.Mio Izaya - *WINNER*
24.Narcissus Kizaru
25.Noitora Luffy
26.Princess Ivy *Wonderweiss*
27.R o f l c o p t e r Chopper
28.Sajin *Aizen*
29.sarun uchiha Kakuzu
30.Shark Skin Kabuto
31.Shin - Zangetsu Robin
32.Sphyer Cell
33.St. Lucifer Ivankov
34.Stringer Bell Franky
35.strongarm85 Garp
36.Tia Halibel Hidan
37.Wormodragon Buu
38.xboxlivegrl Inazuma
39.Xerces Brook (originally Whitebeard)
40.Zarcrath Jozu

*Index of Actions*

-Day 1 Begin: 
-Day 1 Update: 
-Day 1 Update: 
-Day 1 Update: 
-Day 1 Update: 
-Day 1 Update: 
-Day 1 Update: 
-Day 1 Update: 
-Day 1 End: 

-Night 1 End: 

-Day 2 Update: 
-Day 2 Update: 
-Day 2 Update: 
-Day 2 Update: 
-Day 2 End: 

-Night 2 End: 

-Day 3 Update: 
-Day 3 Update: 
-Day 3 Update: 
-Day 3 Update: 
-Day 3 Update: 
-Day 3 End: . *Grahf* replaces *Amrun*.

-Night 3 End: 

-Day 4 End:
-Night 4 End:

-Day 5 Update:

*14 Players Remain at the conclusion of Phase 4*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2011)

*Role List/Faction Conditions*​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2011)

*Game Starts​*
​
The greatest marines returned to Marineford. Sengoku, Garp, and Kizaru carried the wounds of war, but they war it on themselves like decorative medals. As they passed through the city, on the path to the marine base, they were met with rigid and crisp salutes all around. That sneaky Kabuto bastard had survived, he would be sure to start something up soon. The marines usually dealt with pirates, but to preserve the World Government, they surely would have to seek him out.

Helmeppo came sprinting out of the main entrance to the base.

Helmeppo: Garp-san! Garp-san! Koby is gone. He's missing! He's a deserter! 

He wailed uncontrollably as Garp closed his eyes, clenched his fist, and grumbled.

Sengoku: Worry about that later! Get me a Den Den Mushi patched to Mariejoa! We need further instructions on what to do with Kabuto.

Helmeppo: Tsura-baa-san kept in communication while you guys were gone! Here is the report I was supposed to give, sir! 

Helmeppo handed a report to Sengoku. He glanced over it while Garp looked on tensely and Kizaru, as always, with a relaxed expression.

However when all three of them finished reading the report, they all shared the same expression - shock and horror.

Dead legendary ninja being summoned to life. Monsters and robots.

Aliens from outer space seeking an Earthly mission.

Worst of all. The man who was the grim reaper himself, Aizen Sosuke. He was dead. They saw it with their own eyes. How could he have survived? He had brought more of his demonic creations into their world.

They had just returned from the hardest war they've ever fought in, and now they were going to go back and fight an even more vicious one.

What's more, the World Government has authorized to give all pirates diplomatic immunity so long as they fight alongside the Marines. What will happen to the balance of the world?



*WhatADrag[Coby]* is a cowardly bitch and has gone AWOL.

*Game Begins

Day One Starts

YOU MAY NOW POST!*​


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 21, 2011)

you bastard, you really didn't post the roles :/

edit: for the lazy's



			
				One Piece-Town said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Naruto Mafia said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Bleach Mafia said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				DBZ Mafia said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Independent said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dei (Apr 21, 2011)

So much for not posting first


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2011)

The roles are a mere two clicks away.

If you want to organize and color code the roles without pictures since I can't edit it and do it myself since that's the locked thread, be my guest. Everything is there though.

dealwithit.gif


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 21, 2011)

Let the chaos reign


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 21, 2011)

Epic


----------



## Dei (Apr 21, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Xerces]*
This needed to be done sooner or later.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 21, 2011)

It has begun


----------



## Olivia (Apr 21, 2011)

This looks fun.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 21, 2011)

It's game time baby!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 21, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Derpces]*

How did i miss that he was playing?


----------



## Olivia (Apr 21, 2011)

Looking at the mafia I noticed how hax Broly is. So there is absolutely no way how to stop him, even if he dies?! 

*EDIT:* *[Vote No Lynch]*

Until this game actually starts getting "active" I can't make a decision.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 21, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> The roles are a mere two clicks away.
> 
> If you want to organize and color code the roles without pictures since I can't edit it and do it myself since that's the locked thread, be my guest. Everything is there though.
> 
> dealwithit.gif


dealt with 
i have too many tabs for opening all these new tabs everytime i need a role

edit: *[vote lynch mio]*


----------



## Sajin (Apr 21, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Amrun]* As if I could vote any other way.



aiyanah said:


> edit: for the lazy's



You are a hero.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 21, 2011)

yay it starts :33


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 21, 2011)

you guys should lynch mio
just because


----------



## Olivia (Apr 21, 2011)

Okay for right now I'll vote, and it'll probably change. But here's my vote:

*[Vote lynch Zarcrath]*

Because this is the only person on that list that I do not know.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 21, 2011)

why aiya? we need her mvp scumhunting skills


----------



## Dei (Apr 21, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> why aiya? we need her mvp scumhunting skills



Since when were you under the impression that she is town


----------



## Olivia (Apr 21, 2011)

Did you forget about Ace, Jozu, Marco, and Vista? James and Aya could possibly be one (well two in this case) of those four.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 21, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Since when were you under the impression that she is town



she has to be


----------



## Dei (Apr 21, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> she has to be


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2011)

Sorry guys, I'm extremely busy.

I'll sort out the role list (thanks aiyanah) and send out the game start PMs when I have more than five minutes available to me


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 21, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> why aiya? we need her mvp scumhunting skills


mio doesn't help for shit when she's mafia


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 21, 2011)

So your saying that if Mio is less than helpful in a 40 person mafia early on that she's a scum?


----------



## Mio (Apr 21, 2011)

I will help you guys, next phase you will have a mafia lynched thanks to me, I'm sure of that.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 21, 2011)

she's probably mafia
she'll know all the town roles by phase 3


----------



## Olivia (Apr 21, 2011)

And what are you basing this off of? The game has barley even started.


----------



## Mio (Apr 21, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> she's probably mafia
> she'll know all the town roles by phase 3


No no, I'm town. I can prove this next phase.

Just give me a chance, not much I can do otherwise


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 21, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> And what are you basing this off of? The game has barley even started.



nothing 
its the start of phase 1
why do i need a basis for my claims?

besides, its important to confirm some people trustworthy for the initial phases
lest they go by unnoticed


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 21, 2011)

There are three mafias and a serial killer indi...

Even if you pulled out a gem in the second day cycle it wouldn't prove or disprove that you were part of the town or not.


----------



## Mio (Apr 21, 2011)

Well this is day 1 boring talk, we shall see


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 21, 2011)

indeed we shall 
on to the next one
*[change vote lynch lb]*


----------



## Olivia (Apr 21, 2011)

Other than the fact that the town this time is my least favorite of the HST (One Piece) I'm still pretty excited to play. I can guarantee to be active in this game.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 21, 2011)

Checked the role lists and saw that Aizen is, once again, haxxed as fuck.

How typical of you, WAD.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 21, 2011)

hello well it seems it has began


----------



## Olivia (Apr 21, 2011)

It seems the Mafia this time around has pretty strong characters. I'm getting a little worried honestly.

I bet Broly is Broly.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 21, 2011)

wad is aizen


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 21, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> I bet Broly is Broly.



Lol I was thinking the same thing, so I'll do the obligatory...

*[Vote Lynch BROLY]*


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 21, 2011)

I bet tia is tia 
but idk if tia halibel is in the game?lol


lol,
*[vote lynch broly]*


----------



## Olivia (Apr 21, 2011)

Ehh why not, I'll vote for the filler character.

*[Change Lynch Vote BROLY]*



*@Azn:* She isn't in this game, unfortunately. Although I was her last game, and that didn't end up good for me, because everyone guessed I was Halibel because of my name. So I'm glad I couldn't be roll picked this time.


----------



## Mio (Apr 21, 2011)

[*Vote Lynch Broly*]



He's probably someone's dupe too, better get rid of him.​


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 21, 2011)

Ooo, first time I've started a wagon. Pleased I am. 

Anyway, I wish Stark was in this game. He was my favorite Espada.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah, but all three Espada were killed last game. 

Also I technically started the wagon, but you made the first vote.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 21, 2011)

*[change vote lynch broly]*
bandwagon get


----------



## Olivia (Apr 21, 2011)

I'll laugh really hard if Broly turns out to be Broly. 

If he is, and if we do lynch him/if the lynch is successful, then we'll get rid of a strong mafia on day one.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 21, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> Yeah, but all three Espada were killed last game.



I want my Stark now. 



> Also I technically started the wagon, but you made the first vote.



That much is true, I'll admit.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 21, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH BROLY]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 21, 2011)

Three pages already? The fuck?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 21, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH BROLY]*

It's so obvious.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 21, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> I'll laugh really hard if Broly turns out to be Broly.



Zabuza was Zabuza in James' HoU game.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 21, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Three pages already? The fuck?



i thought there woulda been a lot more pages by now


----------



## Juri (Apr 21, 2011)

It begins.

*[Vote Lynch BROLY]*


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 21, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch BROLY]*

Even though i'd rather lynch Derpces.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 21, 2011)

*[Vote lynch BROLY]*

You are mafia, fuck you.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 21, 2011)

lol, the bandwagon is comin' to town!

*[Vote Lynch Broly]*

Strong ass mofo!


----------



## Xerces (Apr 21, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch aiyanah] *

aiyanah is a player who _always_ causes trouble, regardless of what side he is on. For the benefit of the game itself, he needs to go.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 21, 2011)

*Goes back to OP to see how many votes are needed*

Edit: Half +1


----------



## Olivia (Apr 21, 2011)

To lazy to check, is Hiruzen Sarutobi playing? If he is then I wonder why we haven't decided to day one him already.


----------



## Mio (Apr 21, 2011)

Xerces said:


> *[Vote Lynch aiyanah] *
> 
> aiyanah is a player who _always_ causes trouble, regardless of what side he is on. For the benefit of the game itself, he needs to go.


​


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 21, 2011)

Because BROLY's mafia, fuk u.

And Hiruzen is out for a week, and day one-ing him isn't fun unless he's here.  Then again, if he gets killed before he can play...

Edit: Ctrl + F on Page 1 denies such an existence.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 21, 2011)

*[vote lynch broly]*

he hardly does anything for the town anyway when he's town.


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 21, 2011)

i doubt broly is broly, althouhj wad did screw us last time....


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 21, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> i doubt broly is broly, althouhj wad did screw us last time....



May I hear the tale? :33


----------



## Olivia (Apr 21, 2011)

Why do you think I suggested we lynch Broly in the first place? 

Also I checked, HS isn't on the list. Oh well.

*@JTG:* I was Halibel, and others were role-casted as well. Examples would be: Amrun was Zetsu, Blaze was Sasuke, ect.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 21, 2011)

xerces ilu 
you just mad because some struggle to read me
even though my playing style is incredibly straight forward


----------



## Sarun (Apr 21, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Broly]

*I guess Broly becomes the new day 1 target. Though Hiruzen didn't manage to get out of the massive wagon in Day 1 in Lifemaker's game (still going on in HoU) and still survives.


----------



## Xerces (Apr 21, 2011)

Mio said:


> ​



Don't test me. You've been warned, scum.



aiyanah said:


> xerces ilu
> you just mad because some struggle to read me
> even though my playing style is incredibly straight forward



I don't resent you aiyanah, rather, I'm empathetic towards my fellow members. It sickens me to see you loiter around these Mafia games, plaguing them with your pointless dribble and misinformation. 

We deserve better. We deserve a game without _you._


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 21, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> *@JTG:* I was Halibel, and others were role-casted as well. Examples would be: Amrun was Zetsu, Blaze was Sasuke, ect.



Bet I would've been Jiraiya if I was in that.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh come on Xerces, this is a fresh new game, give him a chance. :33

*@JTG:* The only problem is that Jiriaya wasn't in the game.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 21, 2011)

This ought to be an interesting game with Sir God Complex over there.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 21, 2011)

Here is a running tally

1 Vote for Xerces 
1 Vote for Amrun
1 Vote for Aiyanah
13 Votes for Broly

With 40 member 8 more need to vote for Broly for the lynch


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Apr 21, 2011)

It took me like 30 mins to figure out if I am town or mafia 

*[Vote Lynch Broly]*


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 21, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Don't test me. You've been warned, scum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a game without me is a dead game


i give no misinformation
i only hint at roles that i do have
but derps will be derps and look for some hidden meaning or some scum tell in all my posts
maybe its just a throwback to my long streak of being mafia
because they fear that which they do not understand
do you hint at roles you dont have?
would you mind hinting now?


----------



## Olivia (Apr 21, 2011)

xboxlivegrl said:


> It took me like 30 mins to figure out if I am town or mafia
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Broly]*



What was the end result?


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Apr 21, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> What was the end result?



well I can tell ya I love who I am now that I know who I am


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2011)

*INCOMING DAY ACTION*


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 21, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> *@JTG:* The only problem is that Jiriaya wasn't in the game.





Then that game wasn't complete.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 21, 2011)

But it had Halibel.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 21, 2011)

this day phase is off to a bad start
xerc posting aizen's jaw


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 21, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> But it had Halibel.



Yeah that was cool (and sexy ), but no Jiraiya?...

Or was Naruto faction mafia in that? Then I could understand.

Edit: I just remembered they WERE mafia. Ugh, I feel so dumb.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 21, 2011)

Yup, it had Madara, Sasuke, Kabuto, Edo-Nagato, Edo-Itachi, Edo-Sasori, Edo-Deidara, Edo-Kakuzu, and Zetsu. Although Madara, Sasuke, Nagato, Itachi, and Zetsu didn't make it, so that's why they aren't making a return in this one.

Same reason for Halibel.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 21, 2011)

There seems to be pre-game love lacking between aiyanah and Xerces, what did I miss in previous game?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 21, 2011)

That day action better be killing Xerces.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 21, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> There seems to be pre-game love lacking between aiyanah and Xerces, what did I miss in previous game?


ask xerces
he enjoys saying i'm mafia based on nothing
then criticizes others for doing the same
the funny character that he is


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 21, 2011)

So that's why peeps want him gone. What say you Xerces?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2011)

*Day Phase Update​*
The massive snake slithered towards Grimmjow. He simply smirked and sheathed his blade. 

*Grimmjow*: I didn't know the human world had such massive monsters. I won't even need to use my Resurreccion against it.

The colossal cobra unhinged its jaws and in an instant enclosed on Grimmjow and several meters of earth around his position. 

But then in that same motion, Grimmjow tore through the back of the snakes throat, ripping his hood and skull to shreds as he passed.

He had slain the massive beast. 

*Grimmjow*: Tch. I can already see this is not going to be much fun. 




*Cycloid[New Manda]* attempted to use *[Consume]* on *Grimmjow*. But *Grimmjow defeated *him with his *[Duelist]* ability.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------​
Whitebeard was standing tall. Proudly. Like a man. Nothing would stand before him. 

*Whitebeard*: Gurarara!!

Suddenly he started feeling uneasy and began vomiting. His skin started to molt off and his flesh decayed off his bones. What was happening to him?

In seconds, he turned into a human skeleton. All he heard softly in the distance was a soft laugh.

*???*: _Yohohoho..._





*???[Brook]* has changed roles with *???[Whitebeard]* with *[Role Switcher]*. They are now each other's roles.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------​
Sanji stood watching all this. Annoyed with this bastard pirate. He thought of all the woman he had stolen from him. The thought of it...heated him up.


​
Sanji: _Diable Jambe!_

He charged at the skeleton on his hands and knees, who was shedding tears.

Brook: Wait a second! I'm not who you think! Please stop!

The skeletons skull and jaw bone was shattered into thousands of pierces with that blazing kick.

Sanji: Fucking skeleton pervert. Only I can be the pervert in our crew. 

He sighed and took out a smoke. :sanji



*Sanji* used *[Diable Jambe]* to kill *Xerces[Brook]* who was formerly the player *Whitebeard*!​


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 21, 2011)

WHAT JUST HAPPENED


----------



## Juri (Apr 21, 2011)

lol i'm dead. 

xerces was whitebeard? :galacticryoma


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## aiyanah (Apr 21, 2011)

brook did well to switch the roles


----------



## Awesome (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm laughing so hard right now


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 21, 2011)

this is Los Lobos tier trolling and it's only the first phase


----------



## Friday (Apr 21, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH BROLY]*


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 21, 2011)

Derpces is dead.

*[VOTE LYNCH BROLY]*

Kabuto.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 21, 2011)

Broly 

*[vote lynch BROLY]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 21, 2011)

> Suddenly he started feeling uneasy and began vomiting. His skin started to molt off and his flesh decayed off his bones. What was happening to him?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 21, 2011)

:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl

*MASSIVEFUCKINGRYOMA*


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 21, 2011)

lol
so xerces was whitebeard at first? then brook switched  with him.. and now brook is whitebeard, and brook[xerces] died?

LOL oh god


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2011)

*SPECIAL DAY ACTION INCOMING*


----------



## Juri (Apr 21, 2011)

thisgonbegood.gif


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 21, 2011)

I bet it's Whitebeard.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 21, 2011)

I want to see this.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 21, 2011)

To the Whitebeard scenario: Completely necessary.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 21, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Amrun]*

I don't believe that Amrun is going to get enough votes to be Lynched so this is more a place holder vote.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 21, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> thisgonbegood.gif


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 21, 2011)

refreshing to see xerces was killed but whitebeard was saved. very good


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 21, 2011)

Good fucking job Brook


----------



## Olivia (Apr 21, 2011)

That was hilarious. 

That was a very nice present after leaving for a tiny bit.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 21, 2011)

After just realizing the game started, I finally caught up and there is Xerces dying as the last post. Hilarious.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 21, 2011)

The Subs for 11 and 12 of Madoka Magika are out!


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 21, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> The Subs for 11 and 12 of Madoka Magika are out!



sounds pretty relevant


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 21, 2011)

Must rep Brook once we learn who he was.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't know how he just did that, but bro he made it happen.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 21, 2011)

Fucking Brooks. God-tier troll.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 21, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> sounds pretty relevant



Yeah.. I don't care that it's off topic. The ending got pre-empted by the Earth Quakes and then they wouldn't air it because it was unapologetically graphic. There was enough pull for it and they finally decided the air the final two episodes about 12 hour ago. The subs came out pretty fast.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 21, 2011)

seems like a pretty inane thing to post.

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH strongarm85]*

diverting conversation is a great way for mafia to stop the hunting of scum.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 21, 2011)

Incredibly clutch role switching by whoever was Brooks originally


----------



## Awesome (Apr 21, 2011)

We're not hunting scum. We're laughing at Brook.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 21, 2011)

strongarm is posting some stuff about subs for some random anime. Seems pretty irrelevant. 

and I bet BROLY will be offed next day phase update, anyway. Drag seemed to imply it was a special attack.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2011)

*Day Phase One Update*
​
Cell: Let's have the real fun begin. I challenge four players to a fighting tournament! It shall be called, the Cell games! The winner gets to fight me!

*Cell* activated his Godfather Ability:



> [*Special/Cell Games*] - Places four players in a 'tournament' against each other, which will take place over three days. During this time, each player will be stripped of their role and given [Duelist] in which they are forced to battle to the death to advance to the final round, in which they will battle Cell himself (who will not be stripped to Duelist). This is a one-time use, and will not work on players who are immune to special abilities or in a state of being completely unkillable (such as Hidan, Whitebeard). If such players a targeted, their would-be opponent will receive a BYE to the next round.





*Four players have been selected.*

_However, two of those players scoffed at the notion of this fool challenging them. _​
*???*: We're supposed to fight each other, hm? I don't have time to fight such a puny weakling.
*???*: And I've got things to do. See ya later, Cell.

_The first match resulted in a double forfeit due to the roles being exempt from qualifying in_ *[Cell Games]*.

*The second match will take place right before the end of the day phase! The winner of that will fight Cell in the championship round next day phase!*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------​
Sanji had just finished lighting up his cigarette, when a radiant light started emanating behind him. He turned around and saw a massive man, levitating, with energy innervating all around him.

​
Broly: Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Sanji flicked his cigarette and moved in for the attack. He leaped and swung his right leg hard towards the man's chin.

Sanji: _Mutton Chop_!

He cried out as his shinbone shattered upon hitting the man. Impossible! Sanji's legs are some of the most durable physical objects. 

The massive hulk, with insane speed, grabbed Sanji's head, his massive palm wrapped around his whole face, and generated a blast that blew him away into oblivion.



*Broly* used his *[Assassin]* ability to obliterate *aiyanah[Sanji]*​


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 21, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> seems like a pretty inane thing to post.
> 
> *[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH strongarm85]*
> 
> diverting conversation is a great way for mafia to stop the hunting of scum.



Coming up with a bullshit reason to get people to switch their vote is also a great way for Mafia to divert attention their team mates who are about to get lynched.

You piratically just admitted to being in the Dragonball Z mafia.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 21, 2011)

*gg*​


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 21, 2011)

did I now? 

It was my inference that BROLY (user) would be attacked by a vigilante. Instead, Broly attacked a vigilante. I don't see the mafia connection.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 21, 2011)

By the way, Mio = Izaya.

*[Vote lynch Mio]*


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 21, 2011)

are you saying you're a role cop?


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 21, 2011)

Fuck, 129 post already?!  BRB, going through the thread...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 21, 2011)

I found my information via other means. Trust me on this one.

Even if they couldn't trust me in _your_ game.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 21, 2011)

Are Hidan and Whitebeard the only unkillables? 

To lazy to check the front.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 21, 2011)

Not to mention that actions fail on Izaya, so I wouldn't have found out who he was if I was the cop. I'm confident that (unless WAD is trolling me the role I received ) Mio is Izaya.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> Are Hidan and Whitebeard the only unkillables?
> 
> To lazy to check the front.



Whitebeard, Hidan, and Izaya are the only three characters that no matter what the circumstances, they cannot be killed unless lynched. Whitebeard not even being lynchable until Ace dies.

Once Ace dies, Whitebeard becomes susceptible to normal attacks.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 21, 2011)

I wonder who was chosen.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 21, 2011)

aiya was town after all.  

i'm even more concerned about mio now. she's both important and dangerous depending on which side she's on.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 21, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Whitebeard, Hidan, and Izaya are the only three characters that no matter what the circumstances, they cannot be killed unless lynched. Whitebeard not even being lynchable until Ace dies.
> 
> Once Ace dies, Whitebeard becomes susceptible to normal attacks.



I see, now that makes me wonder who those two are, as they can't die normally. 



JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> I wonder who was chosen.



As do I.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 21, 2011)

She's 100% Izaya, a deadly independent.

In b4 she denies it, then claims she is but will play pro-town. Lol.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 21, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I found my information via other means. Trust me on this one.
> 
> Even if they couldn't trust me in _your_ game.



That doesn't add up. Abilities used on Izaya fail during the day.

But that is also true for Kabuto.

However, Izaya learns the role whoever attacks targets him during the day.

Kabuto is also a Rolecop, but his ability only works at night.

Nami is a Faction Cop, but her ability only works during the day.

There is also roles who can protect other people from role detection during the day and night. 

However one thing is true.

The only one with a passive information gathering ability is Izuya.

Therefore, in order for the information to be passed to LB, the one targeting LB would also have to be Izuya.

*[Change Vote LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 21, 2011)

I like Broly. He's funny. Fuck you.  

*[Vote Lynch JiraiyaTheGallant]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 21, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> That doesn't add up. *Abilities used on Izaya fail during the day.*



Exactly why I know she's Izaya, as she was the first target.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 21, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> I like Broly. He's funny. Fuck you.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch JiraiyaTheGallant]*



That's really no reason, but to each his own I guess. Although if Broly turns up Mafia (or if he actually is Broly) You do know that'll reflect badly on you right? Just saying.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 21, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> I like Broly. He's funny. Fuck you.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch JiraiyaTheGallant]*


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 21, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> That's really no reason, but to each his own I guess. Although if Broly turns up Mafia (or if he actually is Broly) *You do know that'll reflect badly on you right? Just saying.*



Yes, I've played this game before 

@JTG - I'm not serious...I'm VERY serious


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 21, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> That doesn't add up. Abilities used on Izaya fail during the day.
> 
> But that is also true for Kabuto.
> 
> ...



Actually only investigations fail against Kabuto. Actions should work, so if LB did use an ability that wasn't an investigation and it failed, then she could be telling the truth.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 21, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Exactly why I know she's Izaya, as she was the first target.



You missed two key facts.

Kabuto is also immune from having his role revealed.

And so are certain townies who are being protected.

Any of those are also possibilities.

On the other hand, the only ones with information gathering abilties that work during the day are Nami and Izaya.

But it was something you said that really tipped me off.



> I found my information via other means.



Meaning that you didn't get the information by investigating...

The only one who gains information without investigating is Izuya.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 21, 2011)

Also going to note how ETT questioned if I used an investigative ability when determining Izaya; he should know that it wouldn't work on him. Though he may have been trying to slip me up. I'll assume it's moreso the former, so he may be a mafia candidate, despite Mio being Independent.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 21, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> You missed two key facts.
> 
> Kabuto is also immune from having his role revealed.
> 
> ...



Let me break it down for you simply.

I used an action on Mio. It failed. I don't recall saying I investigated, but the result of my action resulted in my determining  that it was only a single person who could've withstood my ability. And that solidified the notion of MIO being Izaya.

Do I need to break it down further, or are my hints getting through to you?


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 21, 2011)

*[Change Vote Mio]*


----------



## Friday (Apr 21, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> Fuck, 129 post already?!  BRB, going through the thread...



Since when were you under the impression that you can read?


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 21, 2011)

Regardless if Mio is or isn't Iyaza, she has a powerful anti-town role.  Is that what you are getting at LB?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 21, 2011)

Let's entertain the notion that Mio withstood my ability because she's Kabuto. She's just as good to be eliminated, as that's a member of the mafia. No idea why you're pointing out Kabuto as being another member that could withstand as though it disproves my theory -- it's still an anti-town member that was found out.

Regardless, Mio is Izaya and that's that. Take it or leave it.

Edit: She's confirmed to be Izaya, but yes, in essence, SB.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 21, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> Since when were you under the impression that you can read?



Since when were you under the impression that I was going to read?

*[Change Vote Lynch Mio]*


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 21, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Mio]*


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 21, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Also going to note how ETT questioned if I used an investigative ability when determining Izaya; he should know that it wouldn't work on him. Though he may have been trying to slip me up. I'll assume it's moreso the former, so he may be a mafia candidate, despite Mio being Independent.



Or a misreading of the roles. 

simplest answers are sometimes the best, Beauty. besides, strongarm's the one questioning you more than anyone else right now. 

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Mio]*

On Beauty's head, I guess.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 21, 2011)

*@ Stringer:* Then get at me.

*@ LB:* I'll believe you.

*[Change Vote Lynch Mio]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 21, 2011)

She's a wily one, but don't fall for her tricks.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 21, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Mio]*

I trust LB.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2011)

*Announcement*: aiyanah has become my co-mod


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 21, 2011)

lol vote counts.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm hesitant on changing my vote because if Mio is Izaya because of the Last Laugh technique. What if our roles gets revealed to a Mafia, then we're (partially) screwed. I'll have to think about it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 21, 2011)

I decided there's no reason to wait til the end of the day phase for the second match in the Cell Games tournament.

*DAY UPDATE INCOMING.*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 21, 2011)

That's fine, Tia. Wait until Izaya casually picks you off, as well as town. Let's let the confirmed anti-town player run amok simply because some names might be revealed. That's certainly better than letting one die and put us townies one step closer to victory, don't you think?

/sarcasm


----------



## Olivia (Apr 21, 2011)

Ooh, can't wait. 

*@LB:* Fine, I guess we can kill Broly next Day Phase then. We can't let him rampage for too long though, but I guess I could go vote for Mio for now.

*[Change Lynch Vote Mio]*


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 21, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> I'm hesitant on changing my vote because if Mio is Izaya because of the Last Laugh technique. What if our roles gets revealed to a Mafia, then we're (partially) screwed. I'll have to think about it.



Some of us will have to do it, or else we'll never find out. I'm the type who goes out on a limb, so I voted her.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 22, 2011)

*Day Phase Update*​
The two remaining contenders of the Cell Games both stared at the two walking away. They were powerful alright, but wasn't that the point of this tournament? To see who was most powerful?

*???*: So...what do you say. How about we don't fight?

Someone blinked. the fight was over.



*MSAL[Nami]* lost her fight in the *[Cell Games]*. She died pretty easily.​
*Cell* will be challenged in the championship round next day phase!


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 22, 2011)

Agreed on the Broly front.

Edit: Lol.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 22, 2011)

Nami died? 

Oh well, I hope whosoever is left is strong enough to take down cell.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 22, 2011)

3 lost townies to 1 dead mafia.

Not looking good.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 22, 2011)

The serial-killing independent will soon be out of our hair.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 22, 2011)

I sure hope so.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 22, 2011)

lolNami   .


----------



## Firaea (Apr 22, 2011)

Whoever Brook is deserves an MVP for that god-tier play. Seriously, obtaining a role as powerful as Whitebeard - thus permitting Xerces' death to occur - is god-tier play no less.

*[VOTE LYNCH MIO]*

LB's claim seems pretty legit. Broly's bandwagon was honestly unsubstantiated anyway, so it's better to give him the investigation since he always acts in a shady manner in games. I think WAD may not be lying about full randomisation... well, semi-full at least, so I don't really think lynching Broly under mythical suspicion of him being Broly is reliable.

An investigation is due, nonetheless.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 22, 2011)

I agree, we do need an investigation---but for some strange reason I really just have a feeling in my gut that Broly is Broly. I don't know how to explain it, I just do, and when I usually have these feelings I'm usually right. 

But who knows, never had a feeling like this for something online before so...


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 22, 2011)

Tia only thinks that because she was Tia last time.


----------



## Firaea (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm currently reading the roles and all - and something just occured to me.


Monkey D. Garp 
[Passive/Lyncher] – If he and Kizaru vote the same person, their target will get lynched along with the regular lynch.

Kizaru 
[Passive/Lyncher] – If he and Garp vote the same person, their target will get lynched along with the regular lynch.


We can have two lynches each phase - which is a double-edged sword, but with the right information and all, this could potentially help us decimate the mafia - there're quite a number of them after all. 

However, we should not make Garp and Kizaru too obvious - and therefore, let us split the wagon.

Mio must die, so I suggest that we make Mio the main wagon, following which we can form a second wagon that trails behind Mio. Broly is a possible target if everyone wishes so.

Basically, we vote for Mio and someone else (perhaps Broly?) and in so doing, D. Garp and Kizaru blends into the wagon and votes for that someone else (perhaps Broly?) to form a second wagon - potentially giving us two mafia casualties.

What say you guys?


----------



## Olivia (Apr 22, 2011)

I was, and I was able to get away with it for a while as well. 

But seriously, Broly is a character we can't take a chance with. Well in my personal opinion. There was another character like this, I forget who, which I felt the exact same way about.

*@Worm:* That's actually a pretty good idea. I'm not sure if I should split off back to Broly or stay with Mio. Does anyone know the current count? I'd count myself but I need to go take a shower and get ready for bed.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 22, 2011)

Risky. We need majority +1 to have Mio's lynch go through, provided Sengoku doesn't derp, and that doesn't leave much people to vote for Broly inconspicuously. Should we attempt to do that, there'd be a limited number who vote for them, and mafia can pick them off in rapid succession. I say it's best we keep Garp and Sengoku hidden within the major wagon for now, and when it's an opportune moment later (when the game really comes down to the wire and we have conclusive proof that there's more than one mafia exposed), they can reveal and have the second lynch occur.  Protection should then go to them.


----------



## Firaea (Apr 22, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Risky. We need majority +1 to have Mio's lynch go through, provided Sengoku doesn't derp, and that doesn't leave much people to vote for Broly inconspicuously. Should we attempt to do that, there'd be a limited number who vote for them, and mafia can pick them off in rapid succession. I say it's best we keep Garp and Sengoku hidden within the major wagon for now, and when it's an opportune moment later (when the game really comes down to the wire and we have conclusive proof that there's more than one mafia exposed), they can reveal and have the second lynch occur.  Protection should then go to them.



Ah, I was under the impression that a lynch would occur as long as that person had the most votes. In that case, yes, this method would be a little too risky - and the gains may not be that significant either considering we don't even know if Broly is innocent.

Right now, it's probably most crucial that people shift off the Broly wagon and vote for Mio instead.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 22, 2011)

At any rate, we need to push for the majority. I guarantee you this lynch will prove fruitful and beneficial for town, and that it must go through _at all costs._ Otherwise we're dealing with a bulletproof, serial-killing, info-gathering monster who has no loyalties to anyone.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 22, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Mio]*

I trust LB.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 22, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE MIO] *

I suppose I should go with the majority  to get a hang of things


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Okay, the following are the current votes as well as who has voted for whom

---
mio - 10 votes
---
Strongarm85
Stringer Bell
Shark Skin
EnterTheTao
JirayaTheGallant
Awesome
Tia Halibel
Wormodragon
Princess Ivy
KizaruTachio

-----
Broly - 11 Votes
-----
AznKuchikiChick
Mio
Aiyanah
Mangekyou SharingAL
Buto Renjin
Legendary Beauty
Zangetsu
James
Sarun Uchiha
xboxlivegrl
St. Lucifer


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 22, 2011)

at this point i believe it is a chance worth taking 

*[change vote lynch mio]*


----------



## Olivia (Apr 22, 2011)

Does MSAL count since he just died?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm going to sleep. Keep the wagon going strong and vindicate my statement.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Apr 22, 2011)

lol so i am mafia? ok

not broly fuck u whatadrag

*[Vote Lynch Broly]*


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 22, 2011)

lolBroly 

"not broly fuck u whatadrag"

 this guy


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 22, 2011)

Sigh. What a waste of a role.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 22, 2011)

*DAY PHASE UPDATE:*​
I have received evidence that strongarm85 in fact role revealed to another player outside of this game in a private message.

As the rules indicate, all contact outside of this thread unless you are mafia or masons is completely forbidden. I know this is an honest mistake because you're new, but the rules are established for a reason and they were very clear cut. This is a huge mafia NO-NO. 



*strongarm85[Garp]* has been modkilled.​


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 22, 2011)

Broly, vote for Mio if you want to save yourself~


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 22, 2011)

That throws _that_ plan out of the window.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 22, 2011)

So much for that


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm going to sleep this disappointment off. Keep Mio on the front and foremost lynch candidate. She'll flip Izaya, then we work from there.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh god, I guess double lynch can't happen now. 

Yeah, I think I'll stick with Mio. Although once I finally go to sleep, which may be in a hour, I won't be able to get back on for another---I think sixteen hours?-Because of College, so if I don't post it's not because I'm an inactifag.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 22, 2011)

so strongarm wasn't mafia. Just stupid.


----------



## Firaea (Apr 22, 2011)

That was the greatest waste ever of one of the most useful abilities ever late-game. 
Seiko all over again much. I guess he's new and didn't know he's not supposed to do that.

Anyway, somehow, Broly's "fuck you" is always so much more impactful than anyone else. It never fails to crack me up. 

Still, what's that self-vote even supposed to mean?


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 22, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> That was the greatest waste ever of one of the most useful abilities ever late-game.
> Seiko all over again much. I guess he's new and didn't know he's not supposed to do that.
> 
> Anyway, somehow, Broly's "fuck you" is always so much more impactful than anyone else. It never fails to crack me up.
> ...



He's killing himself (or trying) because WAD didn't give him Broly... maybe?


----------



## Olivia (Apr 22, 2011)

Maybe he's trying to lead people off from thinking he's Broly. 

Or maybe---I really don't know.

Or yeah, what Samehada said.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 22, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> That was the greatest waste ever of one of the most useful abilities ever late-game.
> Seiko all over again much. I guess he's new and didn't know he's not supposed to do that.
> 
> Anyway, somehow, Broly's "fuck you" is always so much more impactful than anyone else. It never fails to crack me up.
> ...





Shark Skin said:


> He's killing himself (or trying) because WAD didn't give him Broly... maybe?





Tia Halibel said:


> Maybe he's trying to lead people off from thinking he's Broly.
> 
> Or maybe---I really don't know.
> 
> Or yeah, what Samehada said.





BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> *not broly fuck u*



BROLY is a wise master.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 22, 2011)

Interesting tidbit:

Due to the five kills already, there are 17 townies, 17 mafia, and 1 independent still alive out of 35 players.

I have not specified any win conditions for either faction


----------



## Savage (Apr 22, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Mio]*

Finally caught up.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 22, 2011)

Having two Jiraiya the Gallant's in this game is going to confuse me.


----------



## Savage (Apr 22, 2011)

I take it that it's a first for you?


----------



## Bioness (Apr 22, 2011)

I was wondering why this wasn't appearing in my CP...forgot to subscribe


----------



## Olivia (Apr 22, 2011)

No, I've been in a game before with both of you in it---it's just that it's annoying. 

Mainly because if I want to lynch one of you two I need to make sure which one is which.


----------



## Savage (Apr 22, 2011)

We're both great people though. Why would you lynch a Jiraiya fan?


----------



## Bioness (Apr 22, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Mio]

*okay I caught up, seems like quite the first phase

also Garp


----------



## Bioness (Apr 22, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> No, I've been in a game before with both of you in it---it's just that it's annoying.
> 
> Mainly because if I want to lynch one of you two I need to make sure which one is which.





Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> We're both great people though. Why would you lynch a Jiraiya fan?



I agree with Tia Halibel, you two act basically the same and have similar sets, it's damn confusing


----------



## Savage (Apr 22, 2011)

Bioness said:


> I agree with Tia Halibel, you two act basically the same and have similar sets, it's damn confusing



 does not.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 22, 2011)

Why not change your name to ""Toad Sage Jiraiya" or soimething


----------



## Fear (Apr 22, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Mio]*

Shockingly, I believe LB.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 22, 2011)

Broly, using a reverse psychology tactic?


----------



## Savage (Apr 22, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Why not change your name to ""Toad Sage Jiraiya" or soimething



This is the best possible name you can have for a Jiraiya fan.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 22, 2011)

*INCOMING DAY ACTION*


----------



## Savage (Apr 22, 2011)

How many day actions are we going to have? This is like the third one.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 22, 2011)

Bioness said:


> *[Vote lynch Mio]
> 
> *okay I caught up, seems like quite the first phase
> 
> also Garp


aaah!!

a hint!

you see, in one of the write ups earlier.. 




> Sanji stood watching all this. Annoyed with this bastard pirate. He thought of all the woman he had stolen from him. The thought of it...heated him up.




the "heated" part, that's the way bioness writes!!

ahaha!


----------



## Olivia (Apr 22, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> aaah!!
> 
> a hint!
> 
> ...



Oh wow nice catch. To bad it was just a town member, instead of discovering a mafia member.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 22, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> Oh wow nice catch. To bad it was just a town member, instead of discovering a mafia member.



aha! but think of this,
these hints are subtle

maybe that hints towards the other part of that write up/post.
the part about grimmjow? 

maybe it hints to that..?
and we know grimmjow gets "heated up" real quickly as well..

hmm?


----------



## Savage (Apr 22, 2011)

So it's someone that gets angry really fast then that could be grimmjow.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 22, 2011)

*Day Phase Update*
​
Ace spotted his target on the shoreline. He was waiting for him. He rocketed off his boat and leaped towards the hulking individual.

*Yammy*: Fool! You can't dodge my Cero in midair!

Yammy fired his Cero but Ace masterfully pointed the soles of his feet and palms away, and used his fire powers to thrust himself to change direction midair. And then once again with unmatched speed, he thrust towards Yammy and delivered a flaming punch to his midsection. 

Yammy was sent sliding back.

Ace: Hmmm...you're a tough one. 

The 0th Espada simply chuckled.



*Ace* has attacked *Yammy*. But due to his *[Thick Hierro]*, he can survive at least one more regular attack.​


----------



## Bioness (Apr 22, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> aaah!!
> 
> a hint!
> 
> ...



That is not the way I type, the way I type has a variety of colours and uses code,I wouldn't dare sully myself with such common colouring


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 22, 2011)

that's good. the masons now know who yammy is and can proceed to deal with him accordingly. his multiple abilities can be a pain the longer things go.


----------



## Savage (Apr 22, 2011)

Bioness said:


> That is not the way I type, the way I type has a variety of colours and uses code,I wouldn't dare sully myself with such common colouring



But that's the easiest way for someone to copy you.

It's a pain in the ass to look at all those brackets for each letter.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 22, 2011)

Well let's hope the masons do their job right. After Garp's death we can't risk the possibility of someone like Yammy or Broly living. 

EDIT: Well I'm off for the night---so yeah, I'll be back in roughly 16 hours.


----------



## Hero (Apr 22, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Mio]*

I'll take what LB said to heart. From the reading back I did, it is the best we have even though there were some doubts of how she got her info. Nonetheless, majority/Mio being confirmed is the best option right now.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 22, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> But that's the easiest way for someone to copy you.
> 
> It's a pain in the ass to look at all those brackets for each letter.



*you only see the true form of my zanpafont when you quote it*


----------



## Hero (Apr 22, 2011)

Bioness said:


> *you only see the true form of my zanpafont when you quote it*



Why are you typing like that?


----------



## Sarun (Apr 22, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Mio]*

At least we have someone taking responsibility of the wagon.


----------



## Scar (Apr 22, 2011)

The games developing quickly I see, Iv been busy I'll catch up tomorow and give some input


----------



## Bioness (Apr 22, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Why are you typing like that?


'
I do it when feeling cheery


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 22, 2011)

Aiyanah is dead already. 

*[VOTE LYNCH MIO]*


----------



## Chaos (Apr 22, 2011)

What the fuck. This thing started in the middle of the night or something. 12 pages already?

Ah well, whatever. I have the feeling I missed one write-up somewhere.


----------



## Dei (Apr 22, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Mio]*
What a terrible phase


----------



## Chaos (Apr 22, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Mio]*

W/e.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 22, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Mio]*

Jesus christ.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 22, 2011)

just gonna say noi your sig, i approve


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 22, 2011)

So much to read when hungover 

* [vote lynch mio] *

LB steering us... Risky but with no counter as of yet...


----------



## Mio (Apr 22, 2011)

[*Vote Lynch Mio*]

I would instead offer to help town by killing the mafia and act as a cop, but they're too stupid it seems.

I will reveal the role of all of you idiots to a Godfather after I get lynched.


----------



## Mio (Apr 22, 2011)

Mio said:


> [*Vote Lynch Mio*]
> 
> I would instead offer to help town by killing the mafia and act as a cop, but they're too stupid it seems.
> 
> I will reveal the role of all of you idiots to a Godfather after I get lynched. You lost.


New page get


----------



## Mio (Apr 22, 2011)

> [Passive/Last Laugh] - When he dies, everyone who  voted to lynch him throughout the whole game and all those that he has  learned their role has their role revealed to someone of his choice.


----------



## Chaos (Apr 22, 2011)

Ooooooooooo

The trolling potential.

Be sure to reveal the mafias to each other too ^^


----------



## Dei (Apr 22, 2011)

*[Change vote no lynch]*
If you promise to play pro-town i will stop this madness.


----------



## Mio (Apr 22, 2011)

I already did promise to help you guys at the start of the game, plus one of my special conditions punishes me for killing townies, but you guys went around to betray me instead... 

I'm currently wondering which mafia I should give the auto-win to, if I get lynched that is.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 22, 2011)

-reads description of "Last Laugh"-
-doesn't care-


----------



## Dei (Apr 22, 2011)

Mio said:


> I already did promise to help you guys at the start of the game, plus one of my special conditions punishes me for killing townies, but you guys went around to betray me instead...
> 
> I'm currently wondering which mafia I should give the auto-win to, if I get lynched that is.



since you seem willing to play pro-town then i will help you out. Who do you suspect of being mafia?


----------



## Chaos (Apr 22, 2011)

Well Mio, I can change my vote, but some voice in the back of my head says you'll fuck us over anyway.

So prove that you'll help us. Give us something to work with.


----------



## Mio (Apr 22, 2011)

Currently I only managed to find out Robin, a Cop, with my day investigation. Also a couple of others since they used actions on me and failed.

I don't intend to reveal any mafia if this lynch doesn't stop. If it doesn't, I will reveal the role of  Robin, all those that targetted me, and also all those who voted to lynch me to a mafia faction.

I will only reveal mafia next phase like I said in the start.


----------



## Dei (Apr 22, 2011)

Mio said:


> Currently I only managed to find out Robin, a Cop, with my day investigation. Also a couple of others since they used actions on me and failed.
> 
> I don't intend to reveal any mafia if this lynch doesn't stop. If it doesn't, I will reveal the role of  Robin, all those that targetted me, and also all those who voted to lynch me to a mafia faction.
> 
> I will only reveal mafia next phase like I said in the start.



Reveal a mafia or your getting lynched simple.


----------



## Chaos (Apr 22, 2011)

Ok fuck you.


----------



## Mio (Apr 22, 2011)

Well, I see no harm revealing just one to save my neck.

James is mafia.

[*Vote Lynch James*]


----------



## Chaos (Apr 22, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch James]*

Now if the others will just cooperate a bit :3


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 22, 2011)

Hold on a second...

LB said she used some sort of action on Mio...I'm looking through the role list and I can't find a role that compliments her claim.  Going to check again...


----------



## Mio (Apr 22, 2011)

Brook, whose now Whitebeard. I learned her role when she used that action on me.


----------



## Dei (Apr 22, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch James]*
Now lets hope the others join in aswell.


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 22, 2011)

* [change vote lynch James] *

damn independants and thier uber powers


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 22, 2011)

LOL, so her actions failed and she got another one or did it fail and get RNG'd?

I didn't think about Brook...


----------



## Mio (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't know why she got to use it twice myself, doesn't make much sense...


----------



## Firaea (Apr 22, 2011)

Firstly, I'd like to clarify: does Izaya win with any faction? If so, I think she can be allowed to live. Considering her insane abilities, she'll be a great deal of help to us in future phases. However, if she doesn't win with town, then I honestly doubt letting her live is a good idea. 

Secondly, if indeed James is mafia, then he deserves the death for certain:

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH JAMES]*

Thirdly, LB was Brook? Epic performance with Xerces, ma'am. Certainly worthy of praise.


----------



## Mio (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah, I can win with any faction.

I intended to make a bunch of mafia target me so I learn all their roles and then reveal them to town, but LB had to reveal me so it makes it all pointless -.-

I doubt I will learn anyone's role that method anymore, so I'm limited to my day investigation.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 22, 2011)

Yea, I was going to say, now that it's "official", no will attack you again...unless via nexus/rng.

Anyway, you are a team player...I don't see a reason why you wouldn't work with town.

*[Change Vote Lynch James]*


----------



## Zarcrath (Apr 22, 2011)

i will trust in you then Mio, and what an trolltastic start  that whitbeard switch lol

*[Vote lynch James]*


----------



## Mio (Apr 22, 2011)

Also sorry if I sounded like a bitch, I'm a bit bitter when I just wake up


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 22, 2011)

what's my role mio?


----------



## Mio (Apr 22, 2011)

Majin Buu, tried to copy my role but failed thanks to my passive


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 22, 2011)

why would you troll like this though? you very well know i'm not majin buu.


----------



## Hero (Apr 22, 2011)

*[Change Vote No Lynch] *


I have practice soon so I'll be back don't really have time to stay.

Hmm I don't know. I'll have to look at James' defense before I decide my vote.


----------



## Chaos (Apr 22, 2011)

If you turn out to be town, James, Mio will be dead next day phase. And Mio knows this perfectly well. Why would we believe you over her?


----------



## Mio (Apr 22, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> why would you troll like this though? you very well know i'm not majin buu.


I'm fairly certain you're Majin Buu, we shall see once you get lynched 

You can always have Frieza saving you


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 22, 2011)

Mio said:


> I'm fairly certain you're Majin Buu, we shall see once you get lynched
> 
> You can always have Frieze saving you



uhm, no i'm not. you're not always wrong but this is surprisingly the worst time you could be wrong  

i still think you're trolling. investigate me so you'll know my role smh


----------



## Sajin (Apr 22, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch James]*

Very well, let's test the claim.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 22, 2011)

it's a poorly informed claim. because i'm certainly not stupid enough to target mio if i suspected her of being izaya as lb proposed and mio confirmed. even though i'm town i won't do that because i frankly don't trust her not to turn against us if we ever happen to be on the endangered species end. 

investigate me mio. it's the best way you'll find my role. i don't know why you're defending majin buu if he attacked you already you should know who he is and it isn't me. i don't know what you're on


----------



## Mio (Apr 22, 2011)

Actually looking at the write ups, I noticed Cell used his [Cell Games] on me and WAD didn't yet send who he is to me


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 22, 2011)

lol whatever. i'm pretty sure this is only because i got you lynched in tv's game when you had a seemingly working plan already set in motion. 

you're just setting me up


----------



## Mio (Apr 22, 2011)

Naw James, I wouldn't spite you xD

It's just you're mafia, nothing I can do 

I would prefer to lynch Cell if WAD sent me his role -.-


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 22, 2011)

uh huh. i'm not mafia and i certainly am not buu. but it appears it wouldn't matter to you as you're independent and can win with whoever is more convenient. i'll be the first to call that you'd fuck town over should the necessity to keep you within sight of winning leave the favor of town. 

the real majin buu is laughing his ass off right now.


----------



## Dei (Apr 22, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> -reads description of "Last Laugh"-
> -doesn't care-



This sounds very mafia like to me


----------



## Sajin (Apr 22, 2011)

Also damn, Mio wins with everyone.

This is such an easy mode compared to Kenshin


----------



## Dei (Apr 22, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> uh huh. i'm not mafia and i certainly am not buu. but it appears it wouldn't matter to you as you're independent and can win with whoever is more convenient. i'll be the first to call that you'd fuck town over should the necessity to keep you within sight of winning leave the favor of town.
> 
> the real majin buu is laughing his ass off right now.



James unless you actully role hint i doubt anyone will believe you. Mio is cornerd either she play pro town or she gets lynched next phase. Even if she plans to fuck town over i doubt she would do it this early.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 22, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> James unless you actully role hint i doubt anyone will believe you. Mio got is cornerd either she play pro town or she gets lynched next phase. Even if she plans to fuck town over i doubt she would do it this early.



i'm not gonna do that because as of this point, i don't have the motivation to defend myself. it's just extremely unfair. wad obviously gave mio this role and we all know that what she says everyone will believe, even if she happens to be wrong/trolling. and even if i do reveal, no one will believe me anyway. also, i'd rather let you town derp in your seats when you see just who your independent savior lynched. although i admit it's not gonna matter much.


----------



## Fear (Apr 22, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch James]*

Nobody can deceive me.


----------



## Mio (Apr 22, 2011)

The fact he won't even role hint proves I'm right


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 22, 2011)

Mio said:


> The fact he won't even role hint proves I'm right



haha you're ego is astounding. you want a hint? i won't give it because the pleasure will be mine at the end of this you firestarter.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 22, 2011)

anyone done a votes count so far?


----------



## Mio (Apr 22, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> haha you're ego is astounding. you want a hint? i won't give it because the pleasure will be mine at the end of this you firestarter.


Just tell me whose Cell so we can lynch him in your place, I'm supposed to know if not for the lazy mod anyway


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 22, 2011)

i am cell lynch me nao  

lol townies are so very blind. majin buu hasn't even targeted you. if he did there would be a write-up. it's a dayphase action after all. she's obviously making this all up. and town is taking the bait hook line and sinker. i hate to admit it, but wad was right. town is a big bunch of mindless sheep. but it's ok. keep your vote on me mio. especially you


----------



## Firaea (Apr 22, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i'm not gonna do that because as of this point, i don't have the motivation to defend myself. it's just extremely unfair. wad obviously gave mio this role and we all know that what she says everyone will believe, even if she happens to be wrong/trolling. and even if i do reveal, no one will believe me anyway. also, i'd rather let you town derp in your seats when you see just who your independent savior lynched. although i admit it's not gonna matter much.



Either way, if you're not mafia, Mio goes next phase. If you are, then we've found for ourselves a fantastic ally in Mio, time bomb though she may be. Her abilities will prove for town to be an insane aid and the mafia stands little chance with someone who can both investigate AND kill AND cannot be targeted at all.

However, she's definitely leashed. The moment she does something clearly against the favour of town, we'll know what to do.


On a side note, Izaya's role is honestly way too rigged.


----------



## Mio (Apr 22, 2011)

Brook targetted me too but there was no write up, something else?


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 22, 2011)

so i'll just assume there hasn't been a vote count
getting one now


----------



## Olivia (Apr 22, 2011)

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*

If this phase is still going on by the time I get home I'll make more of an educated lynch, but for now I'm going with nothing.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 22, 2011)

Mio said:


> Brook targetted me too but there was no write up, something else?



obviously another lie. lol townies worship you too much to the point that everything that comes out of your mouth is true. i give up though. there's no way i can compete against that. but come the end of this day phase you'd be a goner too so i don't mind much now.


----------



## Mio (Apr 22, 2011)

How would that be a lie, no other possible reason for LB learning my role if she's not Brook


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 22, 2011)

stop lying. brook already used her ONE-USE ability on xerces. there is no way she could have targeted you. i don't know how lb got info on you. perhaps she's employing the same tactic you're throwing at me - and that is randomly picking a name to accuse.


----------



## Mio (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm sure she's Brook, well was, now she's Whitebeard. He sent me a PM specifically telling me "LB = Brook" when the action failed.

Why she got to use her one-shot twice is beyond me, WAD messed up there I think like how I'm still waiting to learn who Cell is


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 22, 2011)

Mio said:


> I'm sure she's Brook, well was, now she's Whitebeard. He sent me a PM specifically telling me "LB = Brook" when the action failed.
> 
> Why she got to use her one-shot twice is beyond me, WAD messed up there I think like how I'm still waiting to learn who Cell is



no. YOU messed up. brook cannot target twice. you think wad would be stupid not to know what ONE-FUCKING-USE means? your asspulling is coming out now at the speed of light. but ok let's say wad did mess up against all conceivable odds. if lb was brook, and switched with xerces, why would wad tell you she was brook, when she was already whitebeard? xerces was labeled as the official brook already. 

i can't fucking believe town is not seeing this. the towning is so fuckin huge atm i just can't understand it. 

you are independent. that much should say that you are not playing for anyone other than yourself. you just want to get out of this lynch because you asked for your role and really like causing confusion to the max.


----------



## Mio (Apr 22, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> no. YOU messed up. brook cannot target twice. you think wad would be stupid not to know what ONE-FUCKING-USE means? your asspulling is coming out now at the speed of light. but ok let's say wad did mess up against all conceivable odds. if lb was brook, and switched with xerces, why would wad tell you she was brook, when she was already whitebeard? xerces was labeled as the official brook already.
> 
> i can't fucking believe town is not seeing this. the towning is so fuckin huge atm i just can't understand it.
> 
> you are independent. that much should say that you are not playing for anyone other than yourself. you just want to get out of this lynch because you asked for your role and really like causing confusion to the max.


It seems he is stupid enough by your definition since it's what happened 

LegendaryBeauty/Brook first used her one-shot on me, it failed, so I learned her role.

LegendaryBeauty then assumed I'm Izaya, since it's the only role Brook's one-shot would fail on.

She then proceeded to switch with Xerces again which for some reason WhatADrag allowed.


----------



## Chaos (Apr 22, 2011)

A lot of One-Use roles here have a second chance if they're fucked over.

Look at Manda, Ulquiorra etc etc. That Brook would have the same is not even a surprise.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 22, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE NO LYNCH]*

IDK To be honest I'm a little confused


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 22, 2011)

Mio said:


> It seems he is stupid enough by your definition since it's what happened
> 
> LegendaryBeauty/Brook first used her one-shot on me, it failed, so I learned her role.
> 
> ...



asspull number 1 million. so convenient you managed to leave that info secret until now. also convenient how you leave out the fact that brook's role ALWAYS WORKS. but we probably need wad to confirm about that. and she was able to target again? what? a one-shot is a one-shot use. she wasn't roleblocked so even if she is allowed to retry in that case (which wad did not specify at all), her failed should have been the end of that. 

i now await asspull number 2 million.


----------



## Mio (Apr 22, 2011)

WhatADrag just told me who Cell is finally 

[*Vote Change Lynch Sphyer*]

Get the Godfather.

Kizaru and Garp vote for James.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 22, 2011)

Chaos said:


> A lot of One-Use roles here have a second chance if they're fucked over.
> 
> Look at Manda, Ulquiorra etc etc. That Brook would have the same is not even a surprise.



yes if they're roleblocked. or if they fail to do the action at all. in the case of mio's claim, the action was already done, but it had no effect on her. again, those with second chances were explicitly stated in their role descriptions. there was no mention of it in brook's. wad has some explaining to do about that part. also about the part that says brook's ability always works. 

now if we want to play word game then if you pit "always works" against "all abilities will fail" which one wins? i say the former.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 22, 2011)

Mio said:


> WhatADrag just told me who Cell is finally
> 
> [*Vote Change Lynch Sphyer*]
> 
> ...



garp is dead.  

and fuck you mio. you lying manipulator. you need to die. town's gonna lose this because of your antics.


----------



## Mio (Apr 22, 2011)

He's dead? That sucks...

Also James, if you're not Majin Buu thus part of DBZ Mafia, you surely would have no problem voting for Cell, am I right?

Why're you not doing it.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 22, 2011)

Mio said:


> He's dead? That sucks...
> 
> Also James, if you're not Majin Buu thus part of DBZ Mafia, you surely would have no problem voting for Cell, am I right?
> 
> Why're you not doing it.



i don't.

*[change vote lynch sphyer]*

you still need to fuckin die 

edit: also, this post of yours confirms you really don't know me. i'm more than positive you pulled everything you said about me out of your ass and majin buu did not even target you at all.


----------



## Friday (Apr 22, 2011)

So what is this? people have changed the wagon like 5 times and I still have my original vote for Broly. You guys are a mess. Not even gonna read through this as its probably mostly BS.

*[VOTE LYNCH SPHYER]*


----------



## Mio (Apr 22, 2011)

Alright then, everyone switch votes on Sphyer. He's Cell.


----------



## Firaea (Apr 22, 2011)

Mio said:


> WhatADrag just told me who Cell is finally
> 
> [*Vote Change Lynch Sphyer*]
> 
> ...



In that case, Sphyer is definitely far greater an adversary than anyone else is in this phase. We could try offing James overnight or something, he probably isn't as big a threat as the Godfather is.

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH SPHYER]*


----------



## Mio (Apr 22, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i don't.
> 
> *[change vote lynch sphyer]*
> 
> ...


I'm killing you tonight 

Unless Town wants me to kill someone else. I will only listen to LegendaryBeauty and the one who I believe is Robin, though.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 22, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> So what is this? people have changed the wagon like 5 times and I still have my original vote for Broly. You guys are a mess. Not even gonna read through this as its probably mostly BS.
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH SPHYER]*



it's not bullshit if you're townie and are with us. because this past few pages should tell you clearly that mio is not to be trusted. we lynch her asap. no other mafia would be stupid enough to target her anyway so her only real use for town is her investigative ability. i can guarantee she will not help us in the end.


----------



## Mio (Apr 22, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> it's not bullshit if you're townie and are with us. because this past few pages should tell you clearly that mio is not to be trusted. we lynch her asap. no other mafia would be stupid enough to target her anyway so her only real use for town is her investigative ability. i can guarantee she will not help us in the end.


James, you're clearly mafia, stop acting. Won't fool anyone.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 22, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> lol vote counts.


he's a lazy bastard 

*votes:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Deiboom* -> Xerces > Mio > no lynch > Jαmes
*Butō Renjin* -> Xerces > BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ
*Tia Halibel* -> no lynch > Zarcrath > BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ > Mio > no lynch
*aiyanah* -> Mio > LegendaryBeauty > BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ
*Sajin* -> Amrun > Jαmes
*JiraiyaTheGallant* -> BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ > Mio
*AznKuchikiChick* -> BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ
*Mio* -> BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ > Mio > Jαmes > Sphyer
*Mangekyou SharingAL* -> BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ
*KizaruTachio* -> BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ > Mio > no lynch
*Cycloid* -> BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ
*LegendaryBeauty* -> BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ > Mio
*Shin - Zangetsu* -> BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ
*Xerces* -> aiyanah
*Jαmes* -> BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ > Mio > Sphyer
*sarun uchiha* -> BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ > Mio
*xboxlivegrl* -> BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ
*St. Lucifer* -> BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ > Jαmes > Sphyer
*EnterTheTao* -> BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ > strongarm85 > Mio
*Awesome* -> BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ > Mio
*strongarm85* -> BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ > LegendaryBeauty > Mio
*Stringer Bell* -> JiraiyaTheGallant > Mio > Jαmes
*Shark Skin* -> Mio
*Wormodragon* -> Mio > Jαmes
*Princess Ivy* -> Mio
*BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ* -> BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ
*Jiraiya the Gallant* -> Mio
*Bioness* -> Mio
*Fear* -> Mio > Jαmes
*Fireworks* -> Mio > no lynch
*R o f l c o p t e r* -> Mio
*Chaos* -> Mio > Jαmes
*Noitora* -> Mio
*LifeMaker* -> Mio > Jαmes
*Zarcrath* -> Jαmes

*Jαmes -> 8 votes
BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ -> 5 votes
no lynch -> 3 votes
Mio -> 11 votes
Sphyer -> 3 votes*


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 22, 2011)

Mio said:


> I'm killing you tonight
> 
> Unless Town wants me to kill someone else. I will only listen to LegendaryBeauty and the one who I believe is Robin, though.



you do that as it will be fun. you'll be in for a surprise


----------



## Mio (Apr 22, 2011)

Better change those votes people, don't want me to reveal all your roles, don't you?


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 22, 2011)

Mio said:


> James, you're clearly mafia, stop acting. Won't fool anyone.



uh huh sure. you keep lying. it's already clear that's your modus operandi.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 22, 2011)

< needs popcorn


----------



## Friday (Apr 22, 2011)

What role are you claiming mio??


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Apr 22, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch James]*

I wanna see if Mio was telling the truth


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 22, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> What role are you claiming mio??



Izaya, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Friday (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah I saw that. No wonder I kept looking through town and couldn't find it.


----------



## Mio (Apr 22, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> What role are you claiming mio??


I'm Izaya. LegendaryBeauty revealed my role already.

I will however play pro-town, as I can win with any faction, a survivor basically.

I know that James is mafia while Sphyer is Cell. Also LegendaryBeauty was Brook, but now is Whitebeard. I also know who Robin is.

So, the point is, lynch Sphyer and give me a target on who to kill for the night. I'm considering James at the moment.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 22, 2011)

Well if Mio will be playing pro-town that is good. I trust Mio so,

*[Change vote lynch Sphyer]*


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 22, 2011)

Mio said:


> I'm Izaya. LegendaryBeauty revealed my role already.
> 
> I will however play pro-town, as I can win with any faction, a survivor basically.
> 
> ...



don't change that night target mio. let's see how confident you really are and how sore it'll be once that blows up in your face


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 22, 2011)

This is an insane mess. How many changes have there been? Anyway, Cell is too dangerous, it's best to kill him now.

*[Change Vote Lynch Sphyer]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 22, 2011)

It would be a good idea for whoever Robin is to investigate James this coming nightphase and confirm his status.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 22, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> It would be a good idea for whoever Robin is to investigate James this coming nightphase and confirm his status.



do it


----------



## Firaea (Apr 22, 2011)

@James: Honestly, I initially had doubts about Mio's claim but the more I look at this argument, the more queries I have about you. 

1. You refuse to hint to a role - is that because you don't have a role to hint to at all? Honestly, in a game where role revealing is allowed, there's no reason to not try to hint to a role if you're not mafia. Now that Mio's abilities are on our side, I won't want her to waste it by killing an innocent, but if you are indeed innocent, seriously, for the good of us, claim a role. 

2. I've seen that tactic in the HoU game. I don't want to bring in another game, honestly, but pushing the fault to the accuser is a tactic I seem to see you using as mafia - creating doubt and confusion to hopefully lessen the credibility of your accuser.

Of course, I don't have any information to prove your allegiance this time - however, Mio's claim seems fairly legit and I don't think there's any reason to doubt an independent who is now completely leashed by us - she'd play pro-town if she wants to win, I'm sure. We could easily lynch her if she goes wild, so Mio is no danger at all right now - she's pretty much our trump card already with her insanely powerful abilities.

Despite that....



Mio said:


> I'm Izaya. LegendaryBeauty revealed my role already.
> 
> I will however play pro-town, as I can win with any faction, a survivor basically.
> 
> ...



Hmm, you were pretty sure James was Majin Buu - why the change of tone to him being "mafia", though? I don't doubt your credibility, but I'm just fairly curious as to your information.


Either way, James is definitely a target to consider for investigation, if not more extreme.


----------



## Mio (Apr 22, 2011)

There was nothing to it. Mafia, Majin Buu, same thing. One thing is for certain though, he's no town.

He needs to die


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Apr 22, 2011)

I think we should just go with james that way we will know for sure if she was telling the truth from the get go


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 22, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> @James: Honestly, I initially had doubts about Mio's claim but the more I look at this argument, the more queries I have about you.
> 
> 1. You refuse to hint to a role - is that because you don't have a role to hint to at all? Honestly, in a game where role revealing is allowed, there's no reason to not try to hint to a role if you're not mafia. Now that Mio's abilities are on our side, I won't want her to waste it by killing an innocent, but if you are indeed innocent, seriously, for the good of us, claim a role.



i already have more than once actually. and if you don't see that saying i won't hint is a front then not my problem. it wasn't meant for you anyway. unless you're mafia then go for it.   



> 2. I've seen that tactic in the HoU game. I don't want to bring in another game, honestly, *but pushing the fault to the accuser is a tactic I seem to see you using as mafia - creating doubt and confusion to hopefully lessen the credibility of your accuser*.



lol ok since you put other games in context then i'm allowed to do so. take a good look at the nba mafia. look at how people tell me the same thing. if i happen to live long enough here (which i doubt) then you can look at that game again and see who i will appear to be there. this is to make the bolded part questionable in merit. 

the reason this time i am strongly opposing mio is because she doesn't know shit what my role is and it's infuriating that even she herself knows perfectly well she is lying. she is doing majin buu a favor.  



> Of course, I don't have any information to prove your allegiance this time - however, Mio's claim seems fairly legit and I don't think there's any reason to doubt an independent who is now completely leashed by us - she'd play pro-town if she wants to win, I'm sure. We could easily lynch her if she goes wild, so Mio is no danger at all right now - she's pretty much our trump card already with her insanely powerful abilities.



completely leashed you say? when the moment the obedient and disillusioned town turns on her, she sells all your identities to the mafia? and openly threats you about it? you better sort out your priorities.



> Despite that....
> 
> Hmm, you were pretty sure James was Majin Buu - why the change of tone to him being "mafia", though? I don't doubt your credibility, but I'm just fairly curious as to your information.
> 
> ...



that is because she started the wagon without any certainty that i am mafia, much less buu. she still doesn't have that certainty and it'll be my greatest pleasure to prove it.


----------



## Mio (Apr 22, 2011)

Ugh, just lynch Sphyer, he's Cell.

I can kill James at night or someone else can take care of him instead.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 22, 2011)

Mio said:


> Ugh, just lynch Sphyer, he's Cell.
> 
> I can kill James at night or someone else can take care of him instead.



you do it mio.  don't drag anyone into this.  i am mafia anyway right? because i defended myself fervently. i'm pretty sure you were bluffing since the beginning. with that forward move you'll be finishing off town in no time.


----------



## Mio (Apr 22, 2011)

I win with town, why would I ever betray them? 

Town can lynch me any time I do something funny and betray them.


----------



## Firaea (Apr 22, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i already have more than once actually. and if you don't see that saying i won't hint is a front then not my problem. it wasn't meant for you anyway. unless you're mafia then go for it.
> 
> lol ok since you put other games in context then i'm allowed to do so. take a good look at the nba mafia. look at how people tell me the same thing. if i happen to live long enough here (which i doubt) then you can look at that game again and see who i will appear to be there. this is to make the bolded part questionable in merit.
> 
> ...



I see no point attempting to refute your points because if Mio is this sure, then she'll probably get rid of you overnight - and time will tell the truth to us, whether or not you're lying.

Point though; information of town roles to the mafia is nowhere as detrimental as information of mafia roles to the town. There's a limit to the number of actions a mafia can take, and while information of the roles means that a mafia can make calculated moves, there's still a limit to what they can do in a period of time.

Information of mafia roles to the town, on the contrary, would mean that our lynches are going to be spot-on. A town that doesn't town is unstoppable most of the time, honestly, because most game mods design roles while keeping in mind that the roles would be used in wrong ways.

So if anything, there's just no reason to doubt Mio. She can win with us easily by helping us and from the little observation I have of her in games, I don't see why she'd turn on us at all, and even if she does, only the mafia should fear voting for her IMO.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 22, 2011)

Mio said:


> I win with town, why would I ever betray them?
> 
> Town can lynch me any time I do something funny and betray them.



because you'd be killing them off on a whim. it'll teach you to investigate first before you act.  



Wormodragon said:


> I see no point attempting to refute your points because if Mio is this sure, then she'll probably get rid of you overnight - and time will tell the truth to us, whether or not you're lying.
> 
> Point though; information of town roles to the mafia is nowhere as detrimental as information of mafia roles to the town. There's a limit to the number of actions a mafia can take, and while information of the roles means that a mafia can make calculated moves, there's still a limit to what they can do in a period of time.
> 
> ...



you probably missed her threats.

yes, and the information she's feeding you and you so willingly oblige to swallow is poor, inaccurate, and baseless. it should be obvious by now that she was never targeted by either lb or mafia. and if she was, then wad will have some explaining to do. 

well a lot actually. 

i'm going to sleep now. i expect mio to attack me tonight. nobody else should. investigations are welcome though. roleblocks too if you wish as i don't think that would matter.


----------



## Firaea (Apr 22, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> because you'd be killing them off on a whim. it'll teach you to investigate first before you act.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did not miss her threats - I just don't think much of it. Either way, I expect things to become clear after this lynch as well as overnight. There's no point debating with you any further.


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 22, 2011)

* [change vote lynch Sphyer] *

in for a penny...


----------



## Noitora (Apr 22, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Sphyer]*

Mio Mio. I trust this as a good plan. Everyone change to Sphyer, if word is true then a good break for us after a shitty phase.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 22, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE SPHYER]*

Ok I hope this is the right choice


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 22, 2011)

Reading through this, all I can really comment on is that one thing holds true that I perhaps should have worded better in the role list to reflect on one-shots:

All one-shots can basically be used whenever, they are a role's trump card. If they fail for whatever reason, they are usable at the next available time. Night-only one shots the following night, while day one-shots provided I can maintain contact with the player can be used at the next opportune moment.


----------



## Savage (Apr 22, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Spyher]*

This has certainly be a hectic day 1.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 22, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Reading through this, all I can really comment on is that one thing holds true that I perhaps should have worded better in the role list to reflect on one-shots:
> 
> All one-shots can basically be used whenever, they are a role's trump card. If they fail for whatever reason, they are usable at the next available time. Night-only one shots the following night, while day one-shots provided I can maintain contact with the player can be used at the next opportune moment.



should be more thorough next time you make roles. because people can and will use the role descriptions to present points.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 22, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Sphyer]*


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 22, 2011)

Mio, just kill James tonight.  If he isn't Buu, he would have put up a stronger defense and not "...i don't have the motivation to defend myself. it's just extremely unfair."

When it comes to WAD, I'd believe he made a mistake with Brook's "one-shot" more than him trolling you with misinformation...especially with such a powerful role.

*[Change Vote Lynch Sphyer]*

EDIT: Just read WAD's post above.  Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 22, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> Mio, just kill James tonight.  If he isn't Buu, he would have put up a stronger defense and not "...i don't have the motivation to defend myself. it's just extremely unfair."
> 
> When it comes to WAD, I'd believe he made a mistake with Brook's "one-shot" more than him trolling you with misinformation...especially with such a powerful role.
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch Sphyer]*



good for you not to read the next posts i've made


----------



## Chaos (Apr 22, 2011)

*[Change Vote Sphyer]*

Mio, if either Sphyer or James is innocent, you're going down. Keep to your promise to kill James, too. You could be valuable, but with those threats you made know that good townies will take any lie as a valid excuse to off you at the first opportunate moment.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 22, 2011)

All that crying about being busted?  Yea, I didn't read it.


----------



## Dei (Apr 22, 2011)

xboxlivegrl said:


> I think we should just go with james that way we will know for sure if she was telling the truth from the get go



Your obviously trying to direct the suspicion of your godfather. I say we kill you this night phase.
*[Change vote lynch Sphyer]*


----------



## Zarcrath (Apr 22, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Sphyer]*


----------



## Sarun (Apr 22, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Sphyer]

*lot of broken roles.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 22, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Sphyer]*

I'll put my trust in Mio. Besides, she knows damn well what will happen if Sphy and James don't flip mafia, not to mention what WAD said last page.


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 22, 2011)

although looking at it if Mio does kill townies at night we'd never know, would we, as she's a janitor?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 22, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I'm going to sleep. Keep the wagon going strong and vindicate my statement.





LegendaryBeauty said:


> I'm going to sleep this disappointment off. Keep Mio on the front and foremost lynch candidate. She'll flip Izaya, then we work from there.





LegendaryBeauty said:


> She's a wily one, but don't fall for her tricks.



                          .


----------



## Chaos (Apr 22, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> .



I've learned to trust you less than anyone else in mafia games.

Yet you're somehow disappointed I don't exactly follow your lead?

lol


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 22, 2011)

>Good portion has already voted for her
>She already knows your roles
>Thinking she's going to play it straight

lol


----------



## Dei (Apr 22, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> .



She has the advantage over town if we lynch her she can just hand out all our roles to a godfather.


----------



## Dei (Apr 22, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> >Good portion has already voted for her
> >She already knows your roles
> >Thinking she's going to play it straight
> 
> lol



She doesen't get to know the roles of those who voted for her until she dies.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 22, 2011)

Mio's already confirmed to be Izaya. This means no one with any level of intelligence will waste an ability on her. Meaning, as it is, only those who've voted for her and used an action on her are known to her.



> [Passive/Last Laugh] - When he dies, everyone who voted to lynch him throughout the whole game and *all those that he has learned their role has their role revealed to someone of his choice.*



It doesn't explicitly say "mafia" or "anti-town" faction. There's bound to be a good chunk of people who haven't voted for Mio, and when the lynch goes through, she may not know who the Godfather is -- she may indeed unwittingly hand the information over to a pro-town player. The one downside is if any mafia member votes for her and Mio hands the information over to them once she's learned their role. But if she wants to be MVP (from beyond the grave ) she will still help town and provide a pro-town player the roles.

And boo. I wanted to keep the LB = Brooke --> Whitebeard troll underwraps, but I always get revealed so early.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 22, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Sphyer]*

I'll get back to sun bathing


----------



## Mio (Apr 22, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty, I will only reveal the roles of all those that voted me to a mafia if town lynches me.

However, if I notice it's a mafia-driven lynch, I will instead reveal all the roles to a hard-to-kill townie whom I trust, which is you currently.

I will kill James at night, like you guys are telling me to, whom I believe is mafia.


----------



## Dei (Apr 22, 2011)

Mio said:


> LegendaryBeauty, I will only reveal the roles of all those that voted me to a mafia if town lynches me.
> 
> However, if I notice it's a mafia-driven lynch, I will instead reveal all the roles to a hard-to-kill townie whom I trust, which is you currently.
> 
> I will kill James at night, like you guys are telling me to, whom I believe is mafia.



I think you should kill xboxlivegrl instead. he/she was obviously trying to direct the lynch of sphyer when he was clearly mre valuable to lynch.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Apr 22, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Your obviously trying to direct the suspicion of your godfather. I say we kill you this night phase.
> *[Change vote lynch Sphyer]*



No I just wanted to go with what she said first.  I am not changing my vote.

Unless the person I think should go needs a little more help to get lynched than others can provide


----------



## Mio (Apr 22, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> I think you should kill xboxlivegrl instead. he/she was obviously trying to direct the lynch of sphyer when he was clearly mre valuable to lynch.


Hmm, I may.

What do you guys say? Leave james to vigi so you can see what role he has since my kill is hidden?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 22, 2011)

You know what? I'll buy it. I myself was an independent in another game, and I know how annoying/anticlimactic it is if you're killed simply because you don't cooperate or aren't town's bitch.

I'm going to actually vouch for your survival and suggest that you have the ultimate   say for your actions. But it would be wise to listen to some of town's suggestions and suspicions as well. Do you agree?


----------



## Mio (Apr 22, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> You know what? I'll buy it. I myself was an independent in another game, and I know how annoying/anticlimactic it is if you're killed simply because you don't cooperate or aren't town's bitch.
> 
> I'm going to actually vouch for your survival and suggest that you have the ultimate   say for your actions. But it would be wise to listen to some of town's suggestions and suspicions as well. Do you agree?


I'm glad for that 

Indeed, I'm up for all suggestions.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 22, 2011)

@Mio - I think Buu is bulletproof...you may have to kill him


----------



## Dei (Apr 22, 2011)

Mio said:


> Hmm, I may.
> 
> What do you guys say? Leave james to vigi so you can see what role he has since my kill is hidden?



If james is indeed buu he is bulletproof. I think you should kill of whoever you think is most important. But we need to get someone to kill or investigate xboxlivegrl.


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 22, 2011)

it's all happy families again


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Apr 22, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> You know what? I'll buy it. I myself was an independent in another game, and I know how annoying/anticlimactic it is if you're killed simply because you don't cooperate or aren't town's bitch.
> 
> I'm going to actually vouch for your survival and suggest that you have the ultimate   say for your actions. But it would be wise to listen to some of town's suggestions and suspicions as well. Do you agree?



I have read through the whole thread, and think I have made the right choice.

Offing me could hurt your chances when a vote for a lynch is very close


----------



## Mio (Apr 22, 2011)

Alright then, James it is.

Someone else can get xboxlivegrl.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 22, 2011)

Excellent. Now, you said it was Sphyer who was Cell? I actually lol'd, because that would make sense; the write-up showed two, too powerful people were invited to the games, only to reject it. I'm going to assume it was both of us.

*[Vote lynch Sphyer]*


----------



## Dei (Apr 22, 2011)

xboxlivegrl said:


> I have read through the whole thread, and think I have made the right choice.
> 
> Offing me could hurt your chances when a vote for a lynch is very close



Bad move on your part trying to claim my role Kill xboxlivegrl she is 100% mafia.


----------



## Savage (Apr 22, 2011)

It seems that xboxlivegrl is mafia.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Apr 22, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Bad move on your part trying to claim my role Kill xboxlivegrl she is 100% mafia.



You are trying to claim my role it seems.  You are mafia


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 22, 2011)

At least that's another mafia in the spotlight. Let's handle our actions tonight properly.

Current suspects and town intents:

Sphyer - Father-Son Kamehamelynch - Absolute

James - Mio kill/Robin investigate - ?

xboxlivegirl - Vig/Robin investigate - ?

Broly - Vig/Robin investigate - ?

Who else is under scrutiny? I really hope our night investigator isn't an inactifag.


----------



## Mio (Apr 22, 2011)

Let me just say I'm not 100% sure James is Majin Buu. However, he _is_ mafia and part of the DBZ faction at that.

I would have rather kept the James thing to myself for now and call out Cell instead, but WhatADrag had forgot to PM me that he was Sphyer so had no choice.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 22, 2011)

Did Majin Buu use an action upon you? And did it not reveal his name? Why do you believe it to be James, then? I'm curious, actually.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 22, 2011)

*[change vote lynch sphyer]*

I feel bad for the Dragonball Z faction


----------



## Savage (Apr 22, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> At least that's another mafia in the spotlight. Let's handle our actions tonight properly.
> 
> Current suspects and town intents:
> 
> ...



Sphyer - Father-Son Kamehamelynch - Absolute

James - Mio kill/Robin investigate - *Mio kill*

xboxlivegirl - Vig/Robin investigate - *Roleblock*

Broly - Vig/Robin investigate - *Investigate*

This is just what I think. If xboxlivegrl is town, and just messed up, then we don't want to kill her, but if she's mafia then we lynch her. The wagon on Broly was a random and baseless one.

Is our roleblocker dead or no?


----------



## Mio (Apr 22, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Did Majin Buu use an action upon you? And did it not reveal his name? Why do you believe it to be James, then? I'm curious, actually.


I called him out as mafia as a suspicion of mine, Majin Buu probably used his action on someone else.

However, the fact of how James reacted to that, I'm sure he's mafia and part of the DBZ faction. He was sure I was lying, not just because he's not the actual Majin Buu, but that he knows Majin Buu didn't target me for a fact. He also wanted me to kill him personally for some reason. Also refusing to role hint plus other reasons.

I wasn't planning to lynch him based on that however, I was just waiting for WhatADrag to get back on and tell me who Cell is.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 22, 2011)

Mio said:


> I called him out as mafia as a suspicion of mine, Majin Buu probably used his action on someone else.
> 
> However, the fact of how James reacted to that, I'm sure he's mafia and part of the DBZ faction. He was sure I was lying, not just because he's not the actual Majin Buu, but that he knows Majin Buu didn't target me for a fact. He also wanted me to kill him personally for some reason. Also refusing to role hint plus other reasons.
> 
> I wasn't planning to lynch him based on that however, I was just waiting for WhatADrag to get back on and tell me who Cell is.



Interesting. We'll have to look into him overnight. Who is our cop?

Edit: Ah, you know who. Nami's dead, but Robin's still alive. She should look into him.


----------



## MSAL (Apr 22, 2011)

Fuck you Cell 

/dead


----------



## Dei (Apr 22, 2011)

xboxlivegrl said:


> You are trying to claim my role it seems.  You are mafia



First of all there is 2 govenor type roles left please specify wich one your claiming. Also if you indeed posses the role i think your claiming prove it.


----------



## Savage (Apr 22, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> First of all there is 2 govenor type roles left please specify wich one your claiming. Also if you indeed posses the role i think your claiming prove it.



Isn't the only way to prove it is stop the lynch?


----------



## Dei (Apr 22, 2011)

Mio said:


> I called him out as mafia as a suspicion of mine, Majin Buu probably used his action on someone else.
> 
> However, the fact of how James reacted to that, I'm sure he's mafia and part of the DBZ faction. He was sure I was lying, not just because he's not the actual Majin Buu, but that he knows Majin Buu didn't target me for a fact. He also wanted me to kill him personally for some reason. Also refusing to role hint plus other reasons.
> 
> I wasn't planning to lynch him based on that however, I was just waiting for WhatADrag to get back on and tell me who Cell is.



I think there might be a possibility James is indeed part of another faction since xboxlivegrl tried to direct the lynhc from sphyer a confirmed godfather to james.


----------



## Dei (Apr 22, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Isn't the only way to prove it is stop the lynch?



Well if she is sengoku then she can stop the lynch if she is hancock she can redirect it to whoever she feels is suspicous.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Apr 22, 2011)

All I am claiming is that if a vote is very close townies would want me there to cast mine.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 22, 2011)

Mio opts to become the town tool rather than die like a dog. :sanji

*[VOTE LYNCH Sphyer]*


----------



## Dei (Apr 22, 2011)

xboxlivegrl said:


> All I am claiming is that if a vote is very close townies would want me there to cast mine.



Your claiming Inazuma then I thought you were claming another role. I still doubt your town though the said role is impossible to prove so it could be a clever role claim. But i think we should investigate you instead of wasting a night kill.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 22, 2011)

Mafia are still on Mio's lynch


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 22, 2011)

She may be hinting at Inazuma.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 22, 2011)

*ANNOUNCEMENT*: I'm going to extend the day phase slightly (~12 hours) to compensate for NF's huge faggotry with this 502 Gateway error connection problems.


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 22, 2011)

Thats fair. It has been epically annoying


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 22, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> *ANNOUNCEMENT*: I'm going to extend the day phase slightly (~12 hours) to compensate for NF's huge faggotry with this 502 Gateway error connection problems.



I don't want to speak for everyone in the game, but can you also extend the Night Phase or delay the start of Day Phase #2 b/c the holiday weekend?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 22, 2011)

I'll still end the day phase appropriately if all players have been accounted for by posting/voting and there is a majority+1 set for the lynch.

I'd have to leave that duty to see if that criteria has been fulfilled to my co-mod though


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 22, 2011)

It just stopped being a douche for me.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 22, 2011)

fixed nf
now to get to work


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 22, 2011)

Holy crap, that was pissing me off.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 22, 2011)

*votes:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Deiboom* -> Xerces > Mio > no lynch > Jαmes > Sphyer
*Butō Renjin* -> Xerces > BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ
*Tia Halibel* -> no lynch > Zarcrath > BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ > Mio > no lynch
*aiyanah* -> Mio > LegendaryBeauty > BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ
*Sajin* -> Amrun > Jαmes > Sphyer
*JiraiyaTheGallant* -> BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ > Mio > Sphyer
*AznKuchikiChick* -> BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ
*Mio* -> BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ > Mio > Jαmes > Sphyer
*Mangekyou SharingAL* -> BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ
*KizaruTachio* -> BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ > Mio > no lynch > Sphyer
*Cycloid* -> BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ
*LegendaryBeauty* -> BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ > Mio > Sphyer
*Shin - Zangetsu* -> BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ > Sphyer
*Xerces* -> aiyanah
*Jαmes* -> BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ > Mio > Sphyer
*sarun uchiha* -> BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ > Mio > Sphyer
*xboxlivegrl* -> BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ > Jαmes
*St. Lucifer* -> BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ > Jαmes > Sphyer
*EnterTheTao* -> BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ > strongarm85 > Mio > Sphyer
*Awesome* -> BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ > Mio
*strongarm85* -> BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ > LegendaryBeauty > Mio
*Stringer Bell* -> JiraiyaTheGallant > Mio > Jαmes > Sphyer
*Shark Skin* -> Mio > Sphyer
*Wormodragon* -> Mio > Jαmes
*Princess Ivy* -> Mio
*BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ* -> BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ
*Jiraiya the Gallant* -> Mio > Sphyer
*Bioness* -> Mio > Sphyer
*Fear* -> Mio > Jαmes
*Fireworks* -> Mio > no lynch
*R o f l c o p t e r* -> Mio
*Chaos* -> Mio > Jαmes > Sphyer
*Noitora* -> Mio > Sphyer
*LifeMaker* -> Mio > Jαmes > Sphyer
*Zarcrath* -> Jαmes > Sphyer
*Mei Lin* -> Sphyer

*Jαmes -> 3 votes
BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ -> 3 votes
no lynch -> 2 votes
Mio -> 3 votes
Sphyer -> 21 votes*

yet to post:
Amrun
Narcissus
Sphyer

yet to vote:
Cloudkicker


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 22, 2011)

Forty players, twenty one is majority. We have exactly 21 for Sphyer.

This phase just had to be extended, didn't it?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 22, 2011)

Once Amrun, Sphyer, and Narcissus post, I will end the phase if Sphyer still has majority.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 22, 2011)

Excuse me while I wither away while waiting for that to happen.

Hell, I feel like using Bisento on them all aside from Sphyer to get this over with.  He probably doesn't even realize he's been found out.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 22, 2011)

call in the straglers
tell them to vote or at least make a post


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 22, 2011)

Sphyer has been inactive in Plat's game.  Has he been in the FC?  He posts zzzzz's about every half hour in there...


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 22, 2011)

i think he left to drink his day away when nf stopped working


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 22, 2011)

Major revelations 

*[Change Vote Lynch Sphyer]*

Hope i'm not too late.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 22, 2011)

-reads up-


Yeah... I'm just going to keep my vote where it is.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 22, 2011)

*[Change Lynch Vote Sphyer]*

I'll continue reading on what I missed.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 22, 2011)

Night phase should just come now.


----------



## Scar (Apr 22, 2011)

Just read the phase
*[Vote Lynch sphyer]*

I have to say I love Xboxlivegirl's Sig! I repped her for it 
Withy that being said...I believe she really is mafia. Also R O F L is someone I think might be scum. So along with James target these 2\

*Edit:* forgot to mention Broly. Investigate him aswell. Having 4 nightphase targets, befriending a bad ass indy, and lynching a godfather is a pretty good comeback after losing so many town the first phase.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 22, 2011)

CloudKicker said:


> Just read the phase
> *[Vote Lynch sphyer]*
> 
> I have to say I love Xboxlivegirl's Sig! I repped her for it
> ...



I agree, for some reason I feel that ROFL and James are mafia-as well as maybe Broly. So if people do their actions right we can pull this off.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey guys

What I miss?


----------



## Olivia (Apr 22, 2011)

Nothing.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 22, 2011)

i want to update votes
but i cant focus right now :/


----------



## Friday (Apr 22, 2011)

Mafia is gonna mafia.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 22, 2011)

By the way

Your lynch on me will fail this phase

Just saying


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 22, 2011)

James has already been deemed mafia by Mio, who's right most of the time, so we can be fairly certain on him. Plus, his defense wasn't the best. R o f l's adherence is also suspicious.

Broly could be investigated, but we could wagon him next phase either way.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 22, 2011)

Holy fuck I'm on.

Anyways, even though people seemingly have had troubles logging on, I think I'll go ahead and end the day phase in an hour more or less.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 22, 2011)

Sounds good.

Yeah, ever since I've come back home it's been awful trying to get online.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 22, 2011)

*DAY ACTION INCOMING*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 22, 2011)

This ought to be good.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 22, 2011)

I can't wait, I wonder what's happening.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 22, 2011)

I wonder what's going to happen


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 22, 2011)

*Day Phase Update*



*Majin Buu* used *[Absorb]* on his teammate *Frieza*.
He randomly gained the ability *[One-Shot/Overlord]*.​


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh yeah. The finals of the Cell Tournament, or is that next day phase?  I wanna see it now.

Edit: .

Is Frieza dead, then?


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh look who just gained lynch immunity for 2 phases


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 22, 2011)

.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 22, 2011)

But can Freiza do anything?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 22, 2011)

Nope. Frieza is not dead, and still possesses his own role, it was merely copied.

Since when were you under the impression that the role excluded it from being used on teammates?


----------



## Olivia (Apr 22, 2011)

I wasn't, I just thought that afterwords the person targeted would at least be roll-blocked. Well Sphyer can't get killed for two phases, now what?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 22, 2011)

Say goodbye, Sphyer.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 22, 2011)

*DAY ACTION INCOMING*

I wonder what it could be?


----------



## Olivia (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't even have to guess what's about to happen.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 22, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Nope. Frieza is not dead, and still possesses his own role, it was merely copied.
> 
> Since when were you under the impression that the role excluded it from being used on teammates?



get a new persona WhatADrag


----------



## Olivia (Apr 22, 2011)

Don't worry Sanji, it's all good.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 22, 2011)

*Day Phase Update*



*Whitebeard* takes a hard swig of his rum bottle.​


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 22, 2011)

That hit the spot.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 22, 2011)

lolololololol


----------



## Olivia (Apr 22, 2011)

Even though this doesn't help in the slightest this made me laugh.


----------



## Firaea (Apr 22, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Say goodbye, Sphyer.



So much for his confidence in surviving lynches. Cell can easily be killed from what I read in the roles' list. I recall WAD saying that the only roles in this game that can truly survive attacks are Hidan, Whitebeard and Izaya.

In any case, that means we need a lynch target, don't we?


edit: I lol'd.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 22, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> So much for his confidence in surviving lynches. Cell can easily be killed from what I read in the roles' list. I recall WAD saying that the only roles in this game that can truly survive attacks are Hidan, Whitebeard and Izaya.
> 
> In any case, that means we need a lynch target, don't we?
> 
> ...



Mafia have two chances to stop it, now. And that's just teh DBZ faction.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 22, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> So much for his confidence in surviving lynches. Cell can easily be killed from what I read in the roles' list. I recall WAD saying that the only roles in this game that can truly survive attacks are Hidan, Whitebeard and Izaya.
> 
> In any case, that means we need a lynch target, don't we?
> 
> ...



Yeah, we need to find out who those other roles are, especially since the other two aren't conditional, unlike Whitebeard.

How many investigators do we have?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 22, 2011)

*DAY ACTION INCOMING*

This one is for real


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 22, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> So much for his confidence in surviving lynches. Cell can easily be killed from what I read in the roles' list. I recall WAD saying that the only roles in this game that can truly survive attacks are Hidan, Whitebeard and Izaya.
> 
> In any case, that means we need a lynch target, don't we?
> 
> ...



You're missing the big picture my good man


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 22, 2011)

.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 22, 2011)

It looks like there's another, but he's a town "character", luckily. Marco, as stated at the front, can only be killed by a lynch. It did not mention special attacks so---yeah. I'm going to asume he's like Hidan and Izaya and can only be killed by a lynch.


----------



## Firaea (Apr 22, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Mafia have two chances to stop it, now. And that's just teh DBZ faction.



Exacta, which is why lynching would not be a good idea against him if we're just gonna end up wasting day phases. If he can be killed, then we may as well get rid of him via a kill which would prove more efficient I suppose.

NF is screwing up big time for me.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 22, 2011)

Finally

The moment I was waiting for


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 22, 2011)

*Day Phase Update*​
Whitebeard tossed his rum bottle away. That hit the spot. He glared at the gnats surrounding him now. How dare they challenge the legendary pirate?

He gripped his Bisento and swung with his titanic might. He damaged his ship but his opponents fell easily. 



*Whitebeard* used his *[One-Use/Bisento]* and killed the following three people:



*Sphyer[Cell]* has been killed.



*Princess Ivy[Wonderweiss]* has been killed.



*Lifemaker[Zoro]* has been killed.​

*From Wonderweiss and Zoro's body, two Dragon Balls dropped!​*

DBZ Mafia now possesses 2/7 of the Dragon Balls​.

In light of this, I'll just leave the day phase open while I sleep so a new lynch can be decided


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 22, 2011)

.


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 22, 2011)

My purpose has been fulfilled


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 22, 2011)

*[Vote lynch James]*


----------



## Olivia (Apr 22, 2011)

Zoro was killed? Damn it---at least Zoro got in a kill before he died.

Dieing by Whitebeard is no shame! 

*[Change Vote Lynch James]*

*EDIT:* So wait, what happens to the Cell Games?


----------



## Firaea (Apr 22, 2011)

In exchange for a Vigilante (unfortunately), LB took down two mafia members - bittersweet but quite the exchange I'd think.

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH JAMES]* for the next pretty much confirmed mafia role.

Also, now that Sphyer is indeed Cell, there's no reason for anyone in the town to doubt Mio's credibility, honestly. Anyone who wants to use her being an independent to stir confusion is just suspicious.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 22, 2011)

I personally believe at one point we do need to get rid of Mio, but as it stands now we should accept her help and leaver her alone.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 22, 2011)

Mio is no threat to us. We needn't worry about her.


----------



## Savage (Apr 22, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch James]*


----------



## Olivia (Apr 22, 2011)

Ehh you're probably right. I do know how hard it is to be a independent, although the game I was in I think died.


----------



## Savage (Apr 22, 2011)

I guess this phase is practically figured out. Who were we targetting for this night?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 23, 2011)

*Announcement*: Sphyer is now also my co-mod


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 23, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch James]*


----------



## Sphyer (Apr 23, 2011)

Now I can watch you all squirm


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 23, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> *Announcement*: Sphyer is now also my co-mod



well aren't you just the pimp

one co-mod on yer left arm, another co-mod on yer right arm


----------



## Olivia (Apr 23, 2011)

I knew it was to early to see Sphyer go.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 23, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> well aren't you just the pimp
> 
> one co-mod on yer left arm, another co-mod on yer right arm


All WAD needs is a couple mods for the legs and he'll form Modtron


----------



## Bioness (Apr 23, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch James]

*some phase I must say


----------



## Olivia (Apr 23, 2011)

First phase and a godfather's already killed. I do agree in saying that quite a lot of progress has been made.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 23, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> All WAD needs is a couple mods for the legs and he'll form Modtron



L O L!!




k, i only read the latest day phase update


but james it buu renji or somethin, right? 

hmm..

and broly is broly, correct?


which role is more dangerous??


edit: wait, yeah buu renji or whatever is more dangerous, he coulda copied someone and could use that ability by night.. 
and broly can only broly during the day, and he's already used that today,

*[change vote lynch james]*


----------



## Savage (Apr 23, 2011)

Just imagine the night phase. It should be choatic.


----------



## Savage (Apr 23, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> L O L!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We don't know who broly is but Mio said James was buu. Buu is pretty dangerous.


----------



## Savage (Apr 23, 2011)

Sorry for double and now triple posting.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 23, 2011)

Also Buu can deflect a lynch, so if we get rid of James (Or the lynch deflector is used) then that'll be one less lynch.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 23, 2011)

yeah, cuz buu coulda copied someone, and could use that abillity at night if not dealt with

and broly can only broly at day

*[vote lynch james]*


----------



## Savage (Apr 23, 2011)

I thought he just cancelled the lynch. Not deflect it.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 23, 2011)

In my vocabulary, cancel and deflect mean the same thing. 

Sort of.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 23, 2011)

> Majin Buu
> [Active/Absorb] - Copies a player's role during the day phase and is able to activate one of their abilities at night. He may use any ability he's copied at any night phase.
> [Passive/Bulletproof] - Can only be killed by lynch.



doesn't say anythin bout escaping lynches


----------



## Olivia (Apr 23, 2011)

He absorbed Freiza's technique which can stop lynches though...


----------



## Savage (Apr 23, 2011)

Alrighty then.

So how are we gonna lynch him if he can stop it? Are we gonna kill him or something?


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 23, 2011)

who's freiza????

edit: ain't broly broly though? he's just as dangerous


----------



## Savage (Apr 23, 2011)

Just read back Azn. I don't feel like explaining to you.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 23, 2011)

Buu got trolled, basically.

He can only used copied abilities at night.

How is he going to save someone during the day?


----------



## Olivia (Apr 23, 2011)

I noticed that right before you posted it.


----------



## Savage (Apr 23, 2011)

The second contradiction of the game.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 23, 2011)

*Whitebeard took a hard swing of his rum* 

Anyway, in light of Buu only using copied abilities at night, he has no defense against the noose.

*[Change Vote Lynch James]*


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 23, 2011)

omg, there's two Jiraiya The Gallant's viewing the thread right now @______@


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 23, 2011)

Why hello there, Ms. Invisible!


----------



## Savage (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm just chillin in this thread btw. Not really paying attention but to lazy to get out.

You just noticed that Azn?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 23, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH JAMES]*


----------



## Savage (Apr 23, 2011)

Going to sleep now. I got a track meet in the morning so I'm outa her.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 23, 2011)

Was she a good lay?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 23, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch james]*


----------



## Olivia (Apr 23, 2011)

Well I gotta go, probably won't be on for roughly twenty hours, so yeah.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 23, 2011)

-reads up-

Nope, still not changing my vote. 



CloudKicker said:


> Also R O F L is someone I think might be scum.




Well.. you're thinking wrong then.



Tia Halibel said:


> I agree, for some reason I feel that ROFL and James are mafia-as well as maybe Broly.



Nope.



JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> R o f l's adherence is also suspicious.



I'd write a reply to this, but that would require me to know what adherence means. 
Ah well, it's too early to be looking it up in a dictionary.


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 23, 2011)

.... .... ....


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 23, 2011)

Buu will continue to live. Even though he was trolled. And lol at sphyer. It seems that town doesn't yet realize that we still outnumber them. Although any further trolling will probably kill buu too 

And wad that's why you need to be in the qt. 

Go naruto mafia!!!


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 23, 2011)

An eventful time since I quite trying due to 502 ngix.

Cell is gone coz Whitebeard whooped ass. That's good enough for me.

*[Change Vote Lynch James]*


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 23, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH James]*

wow.


----------



## Dei (Apr 23, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch James]*


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 23, 2011)

*[Vote lynch James]*

Reading through this is fun .
We need to keep Mio alive to help us


----------



## Dei (Apr 23, 2011)

Also i think someone should take out or investigate Rofl this night phase.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 23, 2011)

*[Vote lynch James]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 23, 2011)

Whoever MB is really thinks he's in danger for him to role copy Frieza, it must have been James.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 23, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Also i think someone should take out or investigate Rofl this night phase.



You simpleton. smh
I'll save anyone who'd do that the trouble and I'll target Mio during the night instead.


----------



## Dei (Apr 23, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> You simpleton. smh
> I'll save anyone who'd do that the trouble and I'll target Mio during the night instead.



Unless your mafia why would you want to kill of mio at this point. She has been very helpful this far.


----------



## Mio (Apr 23, 2011)

This phase is still going? 

Also already talks to get rid of me when I gave you Cell? smh 

[*Vote Change Lynch James*]

Let's see if my second suggestion was good too.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 23, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Unless your mafia why would you want to kill of mio at this point. She has been very helpful this far.



Oh look. Someone actually bothers to ask why. 
It's simple, actually. Mio's role is too hax, which makes this game unfair for one side. Ergo, I want her lynched to have, at least, somewhat of a fair game.
It's more fun that way, you know.


----------



## Zarcrath (Apr 23, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch James]*


----------



## Mio (Apr 23, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Oh look. Someone actually bothers to ask why.
> It's simple, actually. Mio's role is too hax, which makes this game unfair for one side. Ergo, I want her lynched to have, at least, somewhat of a fair game.
> It's more fun that way, you know.


Yeah, must not be that fair for you mafioso... I'm sorry 

Also my role is not that hax now that I'm found out.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 23, 2011)

Mio said:


> Yeah, must not be that fair for you mafioso... I'm sorry
> 
> Also my role is not that hax now that I'm found out.



I'm not mafia, as you'll find out during the nightphase. 

Actually, you being out in the open makes it just as hax.


----------



## Dei (Apr 23, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Oh look. Someone actually bothers to ask why.
> It's simple, actually. Mio's role is too hax, which makes this game unfair for one side. Ergo, I want her lynched to have, at least, somewhat of a fair game.
> It's more fun that way, you know.



That argument couldn't sound more mafia like even if you tried. Im thinking you're an unimportant role in the DBZ faction and that you're trying to direct the lynch from james to you.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 23, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> That argument couldn't sound more mafia like even if you tried. Im thinking you're an unimportant role in the DBZ faction and that you're trying to direct the lynch from james to you.



Lol.
So, because I like my games to be fair I'm mafia ?

Odd.

Also, :galaxyryoma


----------



## Chaos (Apr 23, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch James]*

This game amuses me.


----------



## Dei (Apr 23, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Lol.
> So, because I like my games to be fair I'm mafia ?
> 
> Odd.
> ...



So you mean it would be more fair if a godfather got to know almost all townies roles


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 23, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> So you mean it would be more fair if a godfather got to know almost all townies roles



You're only looking at it from one side. 
Try looking at it from the other side.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 23, 2011)

*Day Phase One End*​
Someone used their ability.

_The lynch was stopped!_

*Day Phase One Ends

Night Phase One Begins

NO POSTING. SEND IN YOUR ACTIONS*​


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 23, 2011)

I think you meant to say ''You may NOT post'' surely WAD?


----------



## Mio (Apr 23, 2011)

So what's up guys


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 23, 2011)

Indeed. Now hush, night phase. Thanks for pointing it out but if either of you two post again thou shalt be roleblocked


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 24, 2011)

Due to the holiday weekend I will probably extend the night phase at least another 24 hours. Easter weekend and all. Saturday for some, Sunday for others. Fucking melting pot NF.

I will consider only delaying it another 12 hours if at least 15 different people in this game post during the night phase "Fuck you end this shit already", which would inform me there would be enough activity to start a day phase up before Monday.

The actions so far look juicy


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 24, 2011)

Fuck you end this shit already


----------



## Savage (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't garuntee anything so I'll put half of it.

"Fuck you end,".


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Apr 24, 2011)

fuck you end this shit already


----------



## Chaos (Apr 24, 2011)

I hope you die being impaled by a unicorn horn in the ass.

In other words, get this shit going already.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2011)

Fuck you bra. This shit needs to end.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 24, 2011)

Fuck you, end this shit already.

That said I'm not sure how busy I will be tomorrow, so I may, or may not, be on at all.


----------



## Friday (Apr 24, 2011)

WAD like what the fuck. This is going to be one of the most slowest games ever.. people lose interest. so get your fucking shit together and fucking end this shit already. Plus I'm sure like 20% of people here are jews and another 100% don't celebrate easter.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 24, 2011)

Except for me Lucifer, I still celebrate it with my family. 

Although I really don't know why I do.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Apr 24, 2011)

It's easter


----------



## Dei (Apr 24, 2011)

Fuck you end this shit already.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 24, 2011)

I can't access the quick topic of my mafia group here.. 

/dead


----------



## Zarcrath (Apr 24, 2011)

fuck you end this shit already WAD


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

End this shit


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 24, 2011)

10/15.

5 more and I'll end it on time (in 3 hours).


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 24, 2011)

What everybody else said.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 24, 2011)

End this phase.


----------



## Firaea (Apr 24, 2011)

Fuck me end this shit.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 24, 2011)

Five more? Then i’m the laat one.

Fuck you, end this shit already.


----------



## Hero (Apr 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAWpkZSCMXU[/YOUTUBE]

. End the phase please.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 24, 2011)

The people have spoken.

I will end the phase.

In two hours


----------



## Sajin (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm a bit late but couldn't miss the chance to say that. Fuck you WAD


----------



## Savage (Apr 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rmp6zIr5y4U[/YOUTUBE]


To bad I won't be here when it starts.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> The people have spoken.
> 
> I will end the phase.
> 
> In two hours



You sure love testing our patience, don't cha?


----------



## Olivia (Apr 24, 2011)

Well don't worry, it'll end in about thirty minutes now.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

All of you are getting modkilled.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 24, 2011)

I'll be nice. I basically said "post during the night phase and demand I don't delay it".

No more posting as of now though. I'm going to work on the write-up soon


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 24, 2011)

No I miss my chance


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 24, 2011)

*Night Phase One End​*
Luffy sat kneeling on the ground, cradling the lifeless body of Nami. The tears were streaming down his face.

Luffy: Oi Nami. Wake up! We have to sail to the New World together...you have to reach your dream. Don't you? Draw a map of the world...you can't do that if you're dead...

The sounds of battle echoed all around him. Gunshots, explosions, screams of pain. His eyes glazed around the battlefield. Brook was just a pile of bones...then he saw Zoro. Zoro was a mess, bloody and crushed. He yelled out to him

Luffy: OIIII ZORO! I NEED YOU! NAMI IS HURT! PLEASE! I KNOW YOU'RE ALRIGHT, YOU'VE ALWAYS SURVIVED. WHY WOULD YOU DIE NOW?

There was no response. Luffy was beginning to drop the act of denial. Choking back heart-broken tears, he softly let Nami's body back down on the ground. He stood up, huffed his chest, and with a resolve in his eyes let out a fierce cry that drowned every sound the battlefield could make.

Luffy: *I CAN'T LOSE ANY MORE OF MY NAKAMA. STOP FIGHTING!*

The battle had completely halted. All the focus was on this young man, the one who claimed he would be the new Pirate King.



*Luffy* used *[Conqueror's Haki]* and halted all non-Godfather mafia actions for the night.

--------------------------------------------------------------------
​Izaya was several kilometers away from the scene, but he had still heard the sounds of war. Just then, he had heard the boy's fierce cry. A sole bead of sweat dropped down his forehead.

Izaya: Humans, so interesting! I love them all! They always surprise you!

He covered his mouth and snickered. He had been stalking his target for a while now. He drew his switchblade. This would be a walk in the park. 



*Izaya* has killed *James[???]*

*Night Phase One Ends

Day Phase Two Begins

YOU MAY NOW POST*​


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

Does Mio know the role of someone she targeted?


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

Indeed, I know.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 24, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Does Mio know the role of someone she targeted?



Yes.
It's mentioned in her role description.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

And what information have you?


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

Considering if I should tell...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

We had an agreement, Mio. Are you going to make me go back on my words and lynch you regardless?


----------



## Fear (Apr 24, 2011)

So now we don't know who James is, and whether you're lying about him being mafia or not. That was a very anti-town move Mio.


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh no, I wouldn't want that. I will reveal all the information I have so far if you would like.

However, I won't reveal the Godfather's Hidden Abilities. I will keep those to myself incase town ever tries to betray me. Afterall, one of them even helps me if that happens, which would likely result to town's lose.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

The hidden abilities are hidden for a reason. I have no interest in them; do with them as you like.

The role of James, however, and all subsequent information pertaining to any other identity (aside from pro-town players with notable roles) is what I'm asking for.


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> The hidden abilities are hidden for a reason. I have no interest in them; do with them as you like.
> 
> The role of James, however, and all subsequent information pertaining to any other identity (aside from pro-town players with notable roles) is what I'm asking for.


James was Janemba. Both Shin - Zangetsu and R o f l c o p t e r are town, however I won't reveal their roles as you asked.

I also have a day investigation I didn't use yet.


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

I did above


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

Mio said:


> James was Janemba. Both Shin - Zangetsu and R o f l c o p t e r are town, however I won't reveal their roles as you asked.
> 
> I also have a day investigation I didn't use yet.



Interesting. I did promise you liberty of using your own abilities without fear of retribution, but remember to take town's input into consideration before doing so. The choice is ultimately yours, however.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 24, 2011)

Mio said:


> James was Janemba. Both Shin - Zangetsu and *R o f l c o p t e r are town*, however I won't reveal their roles as you asked.
> 
> I also have a day investigation I didn't use yet.



Would you look at that.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 24, 2011)

So townies did nothing this night phase apart from Luffy?

Edit: Nevermind, just saw that Whitebeard killed Zoro.


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, one of them did target me for some reason, as I learned a role.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

Any suspicions to throw forth?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 24, 2011)

Noitora said:


> So townies did nothing this night phase apart from Luffy?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, just saw that Whitebeard killed Zoro.



No others visible in the write-up, though Mio did mention she was targeted.

This means two things: 1) The town's being inactive and, 2) One that is isn't trusting Mio.


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Any suspicions to throw forth?


Not really


----------



## Chaos (Apr 24, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> No others visible in the write-up, though Mio did mention she was targeted.
> 
> This means two things: 1) The town's being inactive and, 2) One that is isn't trusting Mio.



Nah, there's a third possibility. Someone wanted to let the whole town know they're trustworthy.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 24, 2011)

Mio said:


> Well, one of them did target me for some reason, as I learned a role.





JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> No others visible in the write-up, though Mio did mention she was targeted.
> 
> This means two things: 1) The town's being inactive and, 2) One that is isn't trusting Mio.



Probably to prove to you that they're town...

Mio, did Luffy's Haki effect you?  Meaning, did you learn his/her identity?


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> Probably to prove to you that they're town...
> 
> Mio, did Luffy's Haki effect you?  Meaning, did you learn his/her identity?


Nope, as you saw my kill still went through. My role isn't pro-mafia, so there's no reason to why it should effect me.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm questioning whether SB's comment classifies as him being Luffy, or a mafioso trying to find him. Curious, really.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok, I thought maybe Luffy's Haki effected just non-town players...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

It specifically said "Non-Godfather _mafia_ players." Not really sure how one could misinterpret that, actually.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 24, 2011)

Anybody have suspects to lynch, or should we restart the Broly wagon?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow. Interesting Mio, thanks. 

So, where does today's suspicion lie?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

Some doubts on SB, but we may as well kill a player who's active enough to escape mod-kill, but lurker enough to just post a vote.

*[Vote lynch Broly]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2011)

Who else were we wagoning apart from Broly and James on day one?


----------



## Olivia (Apr 24, 2011)

I can't be active enough today, thanks to Easter, so I'll just say:

*[Vote Lynch Broly]*


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

Anyone else who wants to be confirmed as town just hit me with an action


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 24, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Who else were we wagoning apart from Broly and James on day one?



Mio and Sphyer. But Mio's playing pro-town and Sphyer's dead, and so is James. Broly is the only viable candidate we got atm.

*[Vote Lynch Broly]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2011)

Tia and LB, it's better to save your vote until we know more.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 24, 2011)

squirm littlle ones 
it amuses me greatly 

incapacitated co-mod reporting in (only for this phase)
i doubt sphy will stop being lazy enough to do a vote count :/
maybe one of you guys can do that for this phase?


----------



## Chaos (Apr 24, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Fireworks]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

To be honest, my vote against Broly is pure spite. Never liked the guy.

But hey; I've got to fill my daily spite quota at least once per game.


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

I say we lynch Broly for now, he seemed suspicious before auto-voting himself instead of his usual "I'm not mafia, fuck you"

[*Vote Lynch Broly*]

For my day investigation I'm considering Chaos and Stringer Bell currently.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 24, 2011)

@LB: _"Calm your poonani"_


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 24, 2011)

*INCOMING DAY ACTION*


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 24, 2011)

Mio said:


> I say we lynch Broly for now, he seemed suspicious before auto-voting himself instead of his usual "I'm not mafia, fuck you"
> 
> [*Vote Lynch Broly*]
> 
> For my day investigation I'm considering Chaos and Stringer Bell currently.



Investigate Stringer. He defended Broly last phase.

Fear is also suspicious for voting Fireworks without any evidence or reason.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

I'd  say go for SB. My poonani isn't going to be calm until his role is verified.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 24, 2011)

Mio said:


> I say we lynch Broly for now, he seemed suspicious before auto-voting himself instead of his usual "I'm not mafia, fuck you"
> 
> [*Vote Lynch Broly*]
> 
> For my day investigation I'm considering Chaos and Stringer Bell currently.



True. All he seemed to imply was that he wasn't Broly, but left open the possiblity that he is still mafia.

*[Vote lynch Broly]*


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 24, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Investigate Stringer. He defended Broly last phase.
> 
> Fear is also suspicious for voting Fireworks without any evidence or reason.



So anyone who votes for someone w/o evidence or no reason is suspicious?  Kinda like how you voted for Broly last phase 

@Mio - I welcome your investigation.


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

Alright then, Stringer Bell it is


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes, it was a reference to Yammy. I want to see what the results pull up first.


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

Stringer Bell is the bomb, don't lynch/kill him


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2011)

Wait Mio, Don't vote Broly yet until we find out some more.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 24, 2011)

*Day Two Update*
​
Kabuto was slithering in the shadows, as always. Perennially lurking, waiting. For his most opportune moment to strike. Surprisingly, the Manda he had created was defeated. But no matter, his Edo Zombies and the cybernetic enhancements on Hidan would be more than enough to ensure victory. Plus there was always "that" technique. He snickered slyly when suddenly he was immolated, he was about to be incinerated. This fire! What heat it possessed!

He started gagging and retching, and like the snake he is, he shed his skin and escaped completely unharmed from the blazing inferno. He then finally detected his presence. This kid...

Ace: Well well well! Looks like I found one of the main objectives in this little war! Those marines sure are lucky that they made a deal with us pirates!

Kabuto hissed at him.

Kabuto: How did you know where to find me? This island is completely uncharted and possesses no strategic value.

Ace simply tipped his hat and grinned.

Ace: Let's just say I'm having a hot streak.

Kabuto flickered his tongue. He was not afraid of this brat. We'll see who stands in the end.



*Ace* attacked *Kabuto*! He survived because of his *[Oral Rebirth]* ability.​


----------



## Fear (Apr 24, 2011)

Excellent work, Ace.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 24, 2011)

Ace is on fire (no pun intended).  Dude targeted Yammy DP1 and now Kabuto!


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

The second Godfather already!


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 24, 2011)

Good job indeed.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 24, 2011)

To bad it didn't kill him. 

Oh well, now that Ace knows who Kabuto is it's only a matter of time before he dies.


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeah, since Ace knows Kabuto's identity now, he can finish him any time he wishes.

Should be wise for him not to reveal himself, since he's the only vigilante left apart me.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2011)

This changes things.

Guys, Broly will be the key to lynching Kabuto, do not lynch him, he is town.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice job, my son.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 24, 2011)

Whoo, Ace is ablaze! 

(pun intended, and yes I know it sucks)



Stringer Bell said:


> So anyone who votes for someone w/o evidence or no reason is suspicious?  Kinda like how you voted for Broly last phase
> 
> @Mio - I welcome your investigation.



My original vote for Broly was a just a fun lulz vote inspired by Tia, and everyone else followed from there. Then Broly came in and made himself more genuinely suspicious, so we now have real reason. You should be thanking me.


----------



## Dei (Apr 24, 2011)

Hmm intresting i had forgotten about the fact that we don't see who Mio killed. It could be used to decieve us townies but im gonna trust Mio for now. Also good job Ace at targeting kabuto.


----------



## Friday (Apr 24, 2011)

Even if we find out who Ace is, we have like two town doctors, don't we?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 24, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> This changes things.
> 
> Guys, Broly will be the key to lynching Kabuto, do not lynch him, he is town.



Broly's town? Was he investigated and found as such?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2011)

Jesus! Broly is definitely town. 

Screw it, I'm putting my neck out here since we will end up lynching him for nothing. Broly is Marco, so bulletproof he can only be killed by lynching. He's able to contact Ace so Ace can tell him who Kabuto is and Broly can tell us without risk if I'm not mistaken. I'll check the role list now. 

I would have preferred the soft hint route but you guys seem so intent on lynching a super useful townie just because you don't personally like him or something. 

Now whoever is a doctor better protect my ass day and night from now on if you want more info on roles, you owe me that.


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

I can confirm that what Shin - Zangetsu is saying is true, he's Robin.

[*Vote Change No Lynch*] until Broly tells us who Yammy/Kabuto are.


----------



## Fear (Apr 24, 2011)

That was not wise, not at all.

Remember, there's one shot's capable of bypassing bullet proofs. Also, you just exposed yourself.

God fucking damn it. Complained about townies being dense, when you made the worse move.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2011)

You think two dead godfathers isn't a worthy sacrifice Fear? How else would everyone have stopped and listened without lynching him? Did you want me to PM you? What's done is done, we just need to act fast in finishing kabuto while everyone mafia is role blocked.


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

Kabuto will probably soon use his hidden ability... this could get interesting


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 24, 2011)

It does put Broly out in the open for special kills, but I doubt the other Mafias will help Kabuto.  Once Ace informs Broly when ever he gets on, this lynch will go through very quickly.  Mafia will do what they can to stop town from scumhunting and being proactive.

EDIT: Forgot about Edo Tensei...this will be interesting.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 24, 2011)

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*

This fucking sucks. I do admit, it's all my fault for what happened, but I guess I was still a little sour from everyone yelling at me (last game) saying "Tia Halibel is Tia Halibel" from the last game---even though I was. So seeing how Broly's a Broly fan I went out on a limb and guessed he was Broly. My huge mistake, and I really wish I hadn't done that. I'm going to be busy so I'm not sure how active I'll be today, but once again I'll give out my regrets, and I'm facepalming for how stupid I was.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 24, 2011)

Zang, did you have to come out like that? I understand you're trying to help clarify things, but you went overboard. 

Edit: I forgot...

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

*[Vote no lynch]*

:/


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 24, 2011)

*SPECIAL DAY ACTION INCOMING*


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 24, 2011)

This has got to be Edo Tensei...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 24, 2011)

*Day Two Update*​
Kabuto had eluded Ace for now. He was quited annoyed. He never expected to have to fight out in the open. Truth was, his abilities were not very strong for head-on combat. Espionage, deception, sabotage - those were his fortes.

No matter. With the minions he had under his control...no one would stand before him. And of those who had fallen, one had interested him...

Kabuto: _Kuchiyose: Edo Tensei_!



Kabuto has used *[Edo Tensei]!*



> [*Special/Edo Tensei*] - Resurrects a dead player which if not part of his faction lures them into his mafia. They are reborn with their original abilities and are given a whole day/night phase of immunity. One use.





*Lifemaker[Zoro]* has been brought back to life and has become a part of *Naruto Mafia!*​


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

Would have been nice if he used it to revive me if you guys ever betrayed me 

Oh well, might as well massacre the mafia now with no remorse


----------



## Noitora (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh balls.


----------



## Dei (Apr 24, 2011)

We need to finnsih kabuto before its to late.
Edit: oh wait never mind im to late:/


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 24, 2011)

Mio said:


> Would have been nice if he used it to revive me if you guys ever betrayed me
> 
> Oh well, might as well massacre the mafia now with no remorse



But we would never betray you:33


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 24, 2011)

I hope LM stays unaware of this.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 24, 2011)

Mio is our only beacon of light 
how low have we fallen ,to ask Mafia for help


----------



## Olivia (Apr 24, 2011)

Once again, this sucks. At least after the day/night phase we can get rid of Zoro---again. 

But until then I guess we have to just hold on.



JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> I hope LM stays unaware of this.



This would be hilarious if it happened.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 24, 2011)

Of course as a responsible mod I am making sure to PM Lifemaker and inform him of his return to the game


----------



## Friday (Apr 24, 2011)

Is Lifemaker immune to lynches?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 24, 2011)

Completely immune to everything until Phase 3~


----------



## Olivia (Apr 24, 2011)

To bad for that idea.


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> But we would never betray you:33


You can't imagine the number of times that town has backstabbed me even though I was always with their side every single time


----------



## Friday (Apr 24, 2011)

Doctor 1 (Chopper) - Protect Robin.
Doctor 2 - Protect Ace (if he does come out)
Tomorrows lynch = Lifemaker.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 24, 2011)

Mio said:


> You can't imagine the number of times that town has backstabbed me even though I was always with their side every single time



Well I can certainly see it happening in this game. We've made some key mistakes already.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 24, 2011)

So Zoro is pretty much invincible for this whole phase?

Why, WAD? Just... why?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 24, 2011)

I'd say the fact that Zoro by canon should be invincible but he was killable in this game is offset by the fact that becoming an Edo Tensei by canon makes you invincible forever but only lasts one phase in this game


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 24, 2011)

Boring fact is boring 
LM better help us instead


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 24, 2011)

Jozu should just roleblock LifeMaker...no need to fret ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Noitora (Apr 24, 2011)

^ I was going to say, it isn't a massive problem. If hes not roleblocked he might end up simply killing a mafia from another faction.


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't think a roleblock would work either, he has a whole phase of immunity, meaning, he's immune to everything.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 24, 2011)

Indeed. No ability will work on him and he cannot be lynched during this immune state.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 24, 2011)

Lets' hope he targets a mafia then.


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 24, 2011)

I'd have noticed, honest, but yeah, i was made aware.

I'm back, so get your talk no jutsu ready


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 24, 2011)

Smiley-face using Zoro.

God, RNG has a better sense of humor with role assignment than I do.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2011)

I really hope BROLY doesn't inactifag this entire phase.

Whoever's playing Ace should call him.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

Broly being useful.

Oh dear god.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 24, 2011)

It might of been better if he turned out to be Broly in the first place.


----------



## Dei (Apr 24, 2011)

WAD if Zoro kills kabuto will he die then?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 24, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> It might of been better if he turned out to be Broly in the first place.



I'm saying. From what I heard, Broly's only active when he's mafia.


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 24, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> WAD if Zoro kills kabuto will he die then?



like i'll bite the hand that feeds... :rolleyes


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 24, 2011)

Relax guys, it's only been a bit over 2 hours since the phase started.  Not to mention it's the weekend...and it's a holiday.  

I'm sure half the people in this game may have lives outside of NF.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 24, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Broly being useful.
> 
> Oh dear god.



Hilariously he won MVP in this game last time


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 24, 2011)

a terrible suggestion. i was sitting at my computer refreshing desperately just waiting for something like this ressurection, and i expect everyone else is doing the same


----------



## Olivia (Apr 24, 2011)

Hmm, Bleach Mafia is laying low, and I'm not getting a good vibe from it either. The only thing I've seen from them is when Ace attacked Yammy, and that's it. Strange.


----------



## Dei (Apr 24, 2011)

Lifemaker please help town and kill kabuto remember we used to be your fellow alies


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 24, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Lifemaker please help town and kill kabuto remember we used to be your fellow alies



There's no loyalty in this world bro 

Town killed me off anyway, so why should i help? *grin*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> Relax guys, it's only been a bit over 2 hours since the phase started.  Not to mention it's the weekend...and it's a holiday.
> 
> I'm sure half the people in this game may have lives outside of NF.



True dat. He'll be here and happy for being confirmed town but pissed at me for being stripped butt naked.


----------



## Friday (Apr 24, 2011)

Considering Lifemaker is going to be alive for one phase (right?), he better hit town very hard. very very hard.


----------



## Dei (Apr 24, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> There's no loyalty in this world bro
> 
> Town killed me off anyway, so why should i help? *grin*



Help us and we will guarantee your safety. We need your skills.
Either you help us or your getting lynched the next phase.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

LifeMaker is irrelevant at this point. He's unkillable, so let's not even bother with him. Kill him off the moment we can, however.

Actually, lynch Broly/Marco.


----------



## Friday (Apr 24, 2011)

Deiboom stop trying to convince him. he's not independent.


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 24, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Help us and we will guarantee your safety. We need your skills.
> Either you help us or your getting lynched the next phase.



pfft, my death will be an honour when i go down drenched in townie blood


----------



## Olivia (Apr 24, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> LifeMaker is irrelevant at this point. He's unkillable, so let's not even bother with him. Kill him off the moment we can, however.
> 
> Actually, lynch Broly/Marco.



What's the reason for this? Marco's a great character for the town, even if he is being used by Broly.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

Because I can then use Quake Punch, so long as the first person to vote him is mafia.


----------



## Dei (Apr 24, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> pfft, my death will be an honour when i go down drenched in townie blood



When did i ever say i was town.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 24, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Because I can then use Quake Punch, so long as the first person to vote him is mafia.



You were the first person to vote for him.

Are you prepared to Quake Facepalm yourself?


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 24, 2011)

Since when were you under the impression i was going to butcher you like a stuck pig? 

i might, but we'll have to see. it's like being a kid in a candy store


----------



## Friday (Apr 24, 2011)

Lifemaker go for deiboom, unless he's obviously in your faction. He's trying too hard.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 24, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Because I can then use Quake Punch, so long as the first person to vote him is mafia.



I see, has a mafia voted for him already then? That is if all the votes aren't removed from him. 

(I know how stupid my above sentence sounds, but by saying the reason why you want us to lynch Broly isn't going to make a Mafia want to vote for him)


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> You were the first person to vote for him.
> 
> Are you prepared to Quake Facepalm yourself?



Even if I switch?  I can take it.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 24, 2011)

Switching votes will work.


----------



## Dei (Apr 24, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> Since when were you under the impression i was going to butcher you like a stuck pig?
> 
> i might, but we'll have to see. it's like being a kid in a candy store



Follow my advice you don't want to kill of your fellow mafia factions we need to stick together against town. Im merely a messenger but we got valuble info that could help us win this.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

Excellent, excellent. I was planning on that, but it's much too obvious now.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 24, 2011)

Openly engineering the death of a townie, how cynical. You must really hate Broly LB


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 24, 2011)

Since I'm on a train (getting drunk), I thought I would do some browsing and try to stir up some shit.

Since the phase started only, 14 players posted...one of them has to be Kabuto:
Stringer - Town
LB - Town
Mio - Town 
Shin - Town
ROFL - Town
Tia
JTG
Noitora
Fear
Chaos
Shark
Deiboom
St. Lucy
LifeMaker - N Mafia

I would guess Tia, Chaos, or Noitora


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> Openly engineering the death of a townie, how cynical. You must really hate Broly LB



What was your first clue?


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 24, 2011)

i'm not naruto mafia, don't know where you get that idea from. i'm town :lie


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 24, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> Since I'm on a train (getting drunk), I thought I would do some browsing and try to stir up some shit.
> 
> Since the phase started only, 14 players posted...one of them has to be Kabuto:
> Stringer - Town
> ...



Deiboom is confirmed mafia. Look a few posts above.

I also have a feeling St. Lucifer may also be scum.


----------



## Dei (Apr 24, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> i'm not naruto mafia, don't know where you get that idea from. i'm town :lie



Please think this through again this is the perfect way to coordinate our actions with you being immortal your the perfect messenger for the Naruto mafia. If we can work together town don't stand a chance.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 24, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Please think this through again this is the perfect way to coordinate our actions with you being immortal your the perfect messenger for the Naruto mafia. If we can work together town don't stand a chance.



Is this even allowed?

In other news I have to go celebrate Easter with my family now, so I'll be off.


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

Actually, should we kill Kabuto so soon?

I mean, if he summons Rikudou Sennin, it would be pretty sweet for town.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 24, 2011)

I am not scum, I did my part for Town already.


----------



## Dei (Apr 24, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> Is this even allowed?
> 
> In other news I have to go celebrate Easter with my family now, so I'll be off.



Why wouldn't it be allowed?


----------



## Scar (Apr 24, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Deiboom]*


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 24, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Please think this through again this is the perfect way to coordinate our actions with you being immortal your the perfect messenger for the Naruto mafia. If we can work together town don't stand a chance.



Not my call bro. I'm just a slave to the master now. but i'm sure he/she/it is watching carefully


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

[*Vote Change Lynch Deiboom*]

Not sure what he's trying to do


----------



## Scar (Apr 24, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> Not my call bro. I'm just a slave to the master now. but i'm sure he/she/it is watching carefully



So he/she/it is confirmed as someone online


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 24, 2011)

Mio said:


> Actually, should we kill Kabuto so soon?
> 
> I mean, if he summons Rikudou Sennin, it would be pretty sweet for town.



True. Of course Kabuto could turn around and summon Prime Manda. No one knows if Kabuto is a trustworthy fellow.


----------



## Friday (Apr 24, 2011)

What do you mean trustworthy.. He's mafia. he's going to play for mafia .


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 24, 2011)

Cloud made a smart decision.

*[Vote Lynch Deiboom]*

*@ Mio:* Not very sure about letting Kabuto live, because him summoning Rikudo is only a 50/50 chance. If he summons Madara, town is fucked.


----------



## Friday (Apr 24, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH DEIBOOM]*

Mafia get. No way this idiot is town.


----------



## Dei (Apr 24, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> Not my call bro. I'm just a slave to the master now. but i'm sure he/she/it is watching carefully



Aren't you allowed to communicate with Kabuto? If you are tell him to get 3,7 and 17 we have suspicions of them being very important roles for town.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

50/50 chance is much too risky. 

Let's do it regardless.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 24, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Deiboom]*


----------



## Friday (Apr 24, 2011)

I thought Kabuto was bulletproof, but he isn't. Ace should just attack him again the next day. We don't need to risk his identity to just lynch him now.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 24, 2011)

Lol Deiboom, look around you. You're getting wagoned.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch DeiBoom]*

I know exactly what's happening here. This is blatant bait to wiff out the rest of townies. Deiboom is making a sacrifice.

Mio do you have a day roleblock?  I have a suspicion, I think Tia Hallibel is Kabuto, just acting very well in the townie mindset. Anyone with a role block please just give it a try, if she isn't, then no harm, done. Just try it.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 24, 2011)

[drunk post]

lets lynch this assclown deiboom....he's fuckin annoying.  

*[VL Deiboom]*


----------



## Dei (Apr 24, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Lol Deiboom, look around you. You're getting wagoned.



It was never planned for me to survive im only a messenger. I only follow my masters order.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 24, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Deiboom]*

I'll take the chance and join.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 24, 2011)

Broly should tell us who Yammy is, lets lynch that fucker

Ace can kill Kabuto tomorrow


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 24, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch DeiBoom]

*Is this a bomb were lycnhing ?


----------



## Sajin (Apr 24, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Deiboom]*

We're going to lynch nearly confirmed mafia every day at this rate


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> *Broly should tell us who Yammy is, lets lynch that fucker*
> 
> Ace can kill Kabuto tomorrow



Fear actually pointed to Fireworks as being such, but then went back and deleted it. I wonder why.


----------



## Hero (Apr 24, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> *[Vote Lynch DeiBoom]
> 
> *Is this a bomb were lycnhing ?



Why do you say that? If that happened, that would be awful. But let's see. 

*[VOTE LYNCH DEIBOOM]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

Mio attributed the bomb role to Stringer Bell.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 24, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Deiboom]

*this is exciting lets hope it doesn't blow up in our faces


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

Fear might have been Yammy himself and lied about Fireworks, that's why he deleted his post.

Also yeah, Deiboom isn't the bomb, that's Stringer Bell.


----------



## Hero (Apr 24, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Mio attributed the bomb role to Stringer Bell.



Hmm really? Was it in recently? I haven't read anything after my second to last post last phase and the start of this phase.

In that case, I'll read back and catch up. I don't feel like being misinformed.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 24, 2011)

why are people deleting post in a Game that is very suspicious if you ask me


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

I had that thought as well, Mio. Do we have any day cops?


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 24, 2011)

i fucking love this game 

naruto mafia ftw
i'm still attached to them from last time


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

I wonder...if Ivankov used Adrenaline on me, would I gain another one-shot use of Bisento?


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

There's me and Robin as cops, but we both used it already :/


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

Who did Robin confirm again?


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 24, 2011)

^Broly


And Nami would be th day cop, but she's dead


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2011)

Guys what are you behaving so shounen-hero like?!!

DO NOT LYNCH DEIBOOM YET!!! You're not listening again.

One scenario Is that he is just a sacrifice in order for the faction to get a rough estimate of town members.

The second FAR MORE LIKELY is that he is not in fact even with the Naruto factgion but is actually Cooler. If we kill him he'll resurrect with bulletproof and 100xvoting power and take out some of our strongest members. 

Who would sacrifice themselves without at least spamming their actions a bit? 

It's too fishy, leave him alone for now. Please, the day phase is long, we can do this when we're sure.

*[Change Vote Lynch Tia Hallibel]*

I'll change this after I witness her defense.


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Who did Robin confirm again?


Broly as Marco.


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Guys what are you behaving so shounen-hero like?!!
> 
> DO NOT LYNCH DEIBOOM YET!!! You're not listening again.
> 
> ...


I will take care of Deiboom during the night if he somehow survives the lynch.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

Mio, if WAD's on MSN, could you ask him if I'd get another one-shot use of Bisento if Ivankov used Adrenaline on me? We'd have three extra kills that way.

I'm trying to sign onto MSN, but it's derping so hardcore.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 24, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Guys what are you behaving so shounen-hero like?!!
> 
> DO NOT LYNCH DEIBOOM YET!!! You're not listening again.
> 
> ...



Oh if only I could. I jumped on right before I left my house and see people saying that I'm Kabuto with no proof, that's extremely funny. 

I have absolutely no time to post so I'm just going to leave it with this, I'm not Kabuto, and Ace/Marco/Jozu/Vista can confirm this if they want. For right now I shouldn't even be on, so I'll be off.

Also before I go, Happy Easter everyone. 

I just hope that when I come back I won't see towns facepalming because they lynched someone they didn't want to.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 24, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I wonder...if Ivankov used Adrenaline on me, would I gain another one-shot use of Bisento?





It only works on active abilities.



Shin - Zangetsu said:


> The second FAR MORE LIKELY is that he is not in fact even with the Naruto factgion but is actually Cooler. If we kill him he'll resurrect with bulletproof and 100xvoting power and take out some of our strongest members.



Not how Cooler works. If you lynch him, you bypass Meta Cooler powerup. It only activates when he is killed as in attacked.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 24, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Deiboom]*

I feel he is in Bleach faction and they have Noi's abilities. Who has 2nd most votes?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> Oh if only I could. I jumped on right before I left my house and see people saying that I'm Kabuto with no proof, that's extremely funny.
> 
> I have absolutely no time to post so I'm just going to leave it with this, I'm not Kabuto, and Ace/Marco/Jozu/Vista can confirm this if they want. For right now I shouldn't even be on, so I'll be off.
> 
> ...



Fair enough, that's good enough for me.

*[Change Vote Lynch Deiboom]*

I'd better be wrong.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Apr 24, 2011)

now u believe im not mafia huh

buto renjin is yammy and legendarybeauty is kabuto

*[Vote Lynch LegendaryBeaut]y* fuck u too


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

Ivankov should use Adrenaline on me, would get two uses of both of my kill and cop ability.

EDIT: WTF BROLY


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

Broly derps harder than he has before.

Miraculous. I can't take a filler, illiterate character seriously.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 24, 2011)

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> now u believe im not mafia huh
> 
> buto renjin is yammy and legendarybeauty is kabuto
> 
> *[Vote Lynch LegendaryBeaut]y* fuck u too



As long as you handle Kabuto tomorrow...

*[Change Vote Lynch Buto Renjin]* time for Yammy to fall


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Apr 24, 2011)

thats ok making fun of me doesnt change things u shitty snake


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2011)

Broly please, have you spoken to Ace? 

You're solid town, please tell us who Kabuto is.


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

Ugh, I was sure LB was Brook/Whitebeard? 

Unless BROLY is Aizen and appeared as Marco to Robin by his choice.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2011)

Not possible, he's the real deal.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

Dare anyone to try and kill me now. Go on, do it.

Also, *[Vote lynch Broly]* No son of mine is fodder.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Apr 24, 2011)

she is a bitch but she is a good player

it is amazing she tricked everyone into thinking she was someone else just because sneaky izaya "says" so


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2011)

He's just trolling LB.


----------



## Dei (Apr 24, 2011)

This is entertaining.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

He's not going to be of any help to us. More of a liability.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2011)

This is such a crap sandwich.

Broly, are you absolutely being honest? We don't want to get rid of town due to spite.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2011)

LMAO, this is madness for realz.


----------



## Dei (Apr 24, 2011)

Feel true despair town.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 24, 2011)

I like Broly the Legendary "Fuck You" but this has spite written all over it.

Lets lynch Yammy and let Ace finish Kabuto


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Apr 24, 2011)

Beauty is the queen of tricking people into thinking she is someone she is not

i already made my vote


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Buto Renjin]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

Just like that, credibility dead.

Whitebeard's unkillable at the moment. Any day action, get at me. Anyone else want to claim Whitebeard, have an action used upon them as well. 

Feel free. This ought to be good if town listens to one of the biggest derps in the game. I wouldn't be surprised if Broly was Aizen, since he won/did a good job lurking in the previous one.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 24, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Buto Renjin] *


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

Hahaha :rofl

Can we even trust him with Buto Renjin?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

Go ahead and watch him derp. I'm staying out of this one.


----------



## Dei (Apr 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWILhrSzw5o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 24, 2011)

Mio said:


> Hahaha :rofl
> 
> Can we even trust him with Buto Renjin?



Can you think of a reason why he would lie about it?


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Apr 24, 2011)

its fine no one believes me when i say i am not mafia and no one believes the information i have as town

i am actually on the computer a bit cuz its Easter and i am actually important for this phase now

she is a good bluffer but a bad person...should stick to cooking and cleaning instead of playing these games and shit she takes it too serious


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> Can you think of a reason why he would lie about it?


Well, accusing LegendaryBeauty of being Kabuto maybe?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> its fine no one believes me when i say i am not mafia and no one believes the information i have as town
> 
> i am actually on the computer a bit cuz its Easter and i am actually important for this phase now
> 
> *she is a good bluffer but a bad person...should stick to cooking and cleaning instead of playing these games and shit she takes it too serious*



Isn't it deplorable on your part, then, that someone who should stick to 'cooking and cleaning' has better education than you?

 You've made yourself look the fool. Not something that's out of the ordinary, mind you.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2011)

Broly cannot be Aizen, he could not possibly have known to redirect my actions elsewhere, he'd most likely target LB for that kind of thing. He could only be Usopp hiding behind the real Marco. But Ace would have protested when I declared wrong info....maybe not.

LB I'm certain is Whitebeard, she's been dying to earthquake punch and the situation with Xerces is pretty solid.

Broly just please tell the truth about Kabuto, I've vouched for you as a townie where did you get that info? From Ace?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

His only outstanding ability is being lynchable. If we lynch him, and he turns out to be Marco, nothing of value was lost. If he turns out to be someone else (most likely mafia), his bullshit claim has been exposed and we can vindicate those he listed.

Hardly a gamble.


----------



## Hero (Apr 24, 2011)

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> its fine no one believes me when i say i am not mafia and no one believes the information i have as town
> 
> i am actually on the computer a bit cuz its Easter and i am actually important for this phase now
> 
> she is a good bluffer but a bad person...should stick to cooking and cleaning instead of playing these games and shit she takes it too serious



Can someone translate? I never understand anything he types.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Apr 24, 2011)

of course ace told me what else am i good for other then relaying info 

of course u want me to die beauty that is a mafia plan. killing the most hard to kill pirate


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

Whitebeard is 'the most hard to kill pirate'. He's bulletproof and unlynchable.

This is why you're better off dead. You can't get your facts straight and try to claim I'm Kabuto. Fucking lol.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 24, 2011)

Mio said:


> Well, accusing LegendaryBeauty of being Kabuto maybe?



Spite, plain and simple.


----------



## Dei (Apr 24, 2011)

Broly please don't be stupid.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

You're asking the impossible, Deiboom.

Everyone just wagon him. Put us out of our miseries.


----------



## Dei (Apr 24, 2011)

Might aswell one townie less to deal with *[Vote Lynch Broly]*


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

Feels good being Independent and just enjoy the show 

[*Vote Change Lynch BROLY*]


----------



## Noitora (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm too tired to follow the madness of this game today.


----------



## Dei (Apr 24, 2011)

Kabuto the master is waiting for your decision he is getting impatient.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey guys how was everyones easter  


*[VOTE LYNCH BROLY]*


----------



## Scar (Apr 24, 2011)

Why would Broly be lying though?

Not sure what to make of this or who to believe but LB was voting Broly earlier after he was confirmed town. Maybe she was doing so in hopes of keeping him from revealing her as mafia? Maybe not... Stringer is obviously siding with LB, they could be mafia together, deiboom is voting with them. 

I know LB and Stringer have basically been confirmed as town, so Mio would have to be playing pro mafia and they would have had to been plotting this whole situation the whole game. That doesnt seem very likely to me but it is a possibility. 

I suggest we keep votes on Deiboom to prevent any towning and to also get rid of the mafia messager. We dnt want the factions to unite. Everything else can be figured out in the night phase


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

CK, fuck you if he's either A.) your mafia teammate or B.) a mason with you.

Broly must die.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 24, 2011)

Cloud makes a good point, this entire mess is downplaying everyones credability, and as ridiculous as Broly can be I'm losing faith in the words of Mio and LB.

Though I still get the feeling LB is Whitebeard..


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2011)

This is crazy. Can anybody use an action on Broly to make sure he's Marco? Or maybe Ace could come forward...lol not gonna happen huh? :rofl 

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!

THIS SUCKS! I came out of hiding for this guy? I can see now why some people like get Day 1'd. I'd never want to do deal with this again. Focusing on spite instead of the Town.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!

But I still don't wan't to lynch him in case we're wrong. He's supposed to be the voice of the four sons since he's bulletproof.

I'll most likely join everyone later if nothing changes in this game.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 24, 2011)

This is dumb, it is totally unproductive to lynch a confirmed Townie.

Regardless of whether Broly is telling the truth about Kabuto or not (I personally believe he is just fucking w/LB), Ace will kill Kabuto during the next Day Phase.

@Shin - I don't see how anyone could have manipulated your investigation...


----------



## Dei (Apr 24, 2011)

The master will be pleased with the development of this game.


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

If Fear is really Ace like he hinted in that deleted post, he should step out and clear everything.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

Which is easily resolved if someone targeted me right now. Someone, anyone, feel free to target me.

I'm waiting.

Someone counter-claim. You're impervious to everything, bulletproof, unlynchable. What have you to gain from hiding? Nothing.

I'm Whitebeard. Anyone who dares says otherwise is a fool and confirmed mafia.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 24, 2011)

Agreed, Ace can finish off Kabuto so he isn't a problem. Deiboom is a mafia or a troll, but its' possible his death will only cause more problems - and Buto is on Brolys' word.


----------



## Scar (Apr 24, 2011)

Are you serious? Im laying out a possibility, someone confirmed Broly as town already so why are people acting like that didnt happen?

Lynch confirmed mafia fools


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 24, 2011)

LB had to be Whitebeard. She the only one who step out claiming glory ,I mean I would be like 'F.U Xerces,here I am ,I am the one,Epic Move'
that's what she did


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2011)

Ya, I believe LB is whitebeard but I don't want to knowingly lynch a townie that could be very helpful. 

Ace can kill Kabuto, but for now let's stay on Buto Renjin or Deiboom, if Buto is not Yammy, THEN we can get rid of Broly but until then lets keep hatred and spite out of it.

 Ace please get the truth out after you kill Kabuto.


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> @Shin - I don't see how anyone could have manipulated your investigation...


Aizen could have done it.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 24, 2011)

...Yeah, I'll just stick to Deiboom.


----------



## Dei (Apr 24, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Ya, I believe LB is whitebeard but I don't want to knowingly lynch a townie that could be very helpful.
> 
> Ace can kill Kabuto, but for now let's stay on Buto Renjin or Deiboom, if Buto is not Yammy, THEN we can get rid of Broly but until then lets keep hatred and spite out of it.
> 
> Ace please get the truth out after you kill Kabuto.



Since when were you under the impression that we won't finnish Ace of before he can kill kabuto. We have given the naruto mafia all info they need to stay invicible.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 24, 2011)

Mio said:


> Aizen could have done it.



Only way is if Broly is Aizen himself.

Even then, one of the Masons would have said something.


----------



## Hero (Apr 24, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Since when were you under the impression that *we won't finnish Ace of before he can kill kabuto*. We have given the naruto mafia all info they need to stay invicible.



Hmm. I....


----------



## Scar (Apr 24, 2011)

I agree that LB is whitebeard with a 90% chance but she does know how to play well and I dnt doubt that she has the skill to play out someone elses role. 

Im not saying we should kill Lb or anyhting because she's most likely town but you have to think ab it, Noone has counterclaimed Broly either.. Why take a chance offing him when we can kill Deiboom and clear most of the contradictions up in the night phase?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

Marco is only unlynchable. Not that big a deal. If we find out he was real, whoops. If not, perfect. 

We`re lynching someone who is apparently one fourth of a mason faction. There are still three others.


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

If he's really Marco and he's saying LB is Kabtuo, the Masons would have said something too 

I really don't know... oh well, not my problem.

[*Vote Change Lynch Deiboom*]


----------



## Hero (Apr 24, 2011)

What's the vote count looking like?


----------



## Scar (Apr 24, 2011)

I would go along with the Buto Renjin lynch also if people are afraid Deibooms lynch is a set up. But like shin said the smart thing to do is to lynch one of these two


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

I say lynch Deiboom, if it's somehow a "set up" I will take care of him personally during the night. I can bypass protection and kill bulletproofs.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## Noitora (Apr 24, 2011)

*[Vote Change Lynch Deiboom]* I'll trust Mio this day, nothing to lose.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, whatever. Town can do what it wants at this point. Not too terribly interested.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 24, 2011)

The thing with Broly is that if he is indeed Marco all he is is an unlynchable. He won't really hurt town as along as the other masons are here to keep him in check. Therefore there is no real reason to lynch him.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 24, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Buto Renjin]*

confirmed mafioso far as I can tell.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> The thing with Broly is that if he is indeed Marco all *he is is an unlynchable.* He won't really hurt town as along as the other masons are here to keep him in check. Therefore there is no real reason to lynch him.





> Marco
> [Passive/Bulletproof] - *Can only be killed by lynch.*
> [Passive/Whitebeard's Son] - Is aware of and may communicate freely with Jozu, Ace, and Vista.


                                .


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 24, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Marco is only *unlynchable*. Not that big a deal. If we find out he was real, whoops. If not, perfect.
> 
> We`re lynching someone who is apparently one fourth of a mason faction. There are still three others.





LegendaryBeauty said:


> .





You know what I meant.


----------



## Dei (Apr 24, 2011)

This night phase is gonna be entertaining townies will get to know true despair.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 24, 2011)

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> *she is a good bluffer but a bad person...should stick to cooking and cleaning instead of playing these games and shit she takes it too serious*



OH MY GOD


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

*[Vote no lynch]*

Because I can. I'm totally playing pro-mafia now.


----------



## Dei (Apr 24, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> *[Vote no lynch]*
> 
> Because I can. I'm totally playing pro-mafia now.



Of course you are cooler-sama.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

Did you really have to expose me?


----------



## Dei (Apr 24, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Did you really have to expose me?



Its more fair this way


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 24, 2011)

coffee.jpeg
fml, i want to get back home :/
you guys are keeping me highly entertained though


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

Well whatever. Get at me if you can, you miserable fucks of a town.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2011)

This game....


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2011)

Mio, what say you of this?


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

Me? I'm glad I can win with either faction


----------



## Hero (Apr 24, 2011)

Mio said:


> Me? I'm glad I can win with either faction



 You fucker.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 24, 2011)

hmm unless Deiboom is him,than his move makes more sense 
and he'll expose someone as a liar


----------



## Dei (Apr 24, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Mio, what say you of this?



Your asking Mio for advice? I don't know if you realised but she has been playing pro-mafia all game what role did you think james really had
She just framed cell to get suspicion of her.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 24, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Well whatever. Get at me if you can, you miserable fucks of a town.



Not sure if serious


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2011)

My question wasn't for advice but rather a ''Care to explain?''. Mio wasn't playing promafia. She was playing independent as the role suggests. When it suits her she'll flip, which seems to be happening right about now.


----------



## Dei (Apr 24, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> My question wasn't for advice but rather a ''Care to explain?''. Mio wasn't playing promafia. She was playing independent as the role suggests. When it suits her she'll flip, which seems to be happening right about now.



She already flipped ages ago.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 24, 2011)

Checking in with my iPad and I see that LB finally admitted at she's not WB. Well that's all I have to say for now, see you all later---again.

EDIT: Okay seeing as LB is pretty much confirmed cooler ill just come out and say it, I'm white beard. Don't believe me then come attack me, I welcome you to, I promise I will not die.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 24, 2011)

Too much is happening. There is no way I will be able to catch up on everything, so I'm going to read over the last few pages and see what's up.

BRB.


----------



## Savage (Apr 24, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Deiboom]*

It's pretty hectic in here. Shin you should contact Ace to get the real info because I'm not sure if what Broly said is completely true. Then you vote for the real kabuto or yammy.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> Checking in with my iPad and I see that LB finally admitted at she's not WB. Well that's all I have to say for now, see you all later---again.
> 
> EDIT: Okay seeing as LB is pretty much confirmed cooler ill just come out and say it, I'm white beard. Don't believe me then come attack me, I welcome you to, I promise I will not die.



You could have saved town a lot of trouble had you released this info earlier. Not that I'm assuming this is true or anything, but if it were, then you'd have messed up terribly. 

Anyway, I'm taking my leave.


----------



## Dei (Apr 24, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> *[Vote lynch Deiboom]*
> 
> It's pretty hectic in here. Shin you should contact Ace to get the real info because I'm not sure if what Broly said is completely true. Then you vote for the real kabuto or yammy.



Since when were you under the impression shin was town


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> *[Vote lynch Deiboom]*
> 
> It's pretty hectic in here. Shin you should contact Ace to get the real info because I'm not sure if what Broly said is completely true. Then you vote for the real kabuto or yammy.



Contact Ace? How? I don't know who he is.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## Olivia (Apr 24, 2011)

No, if I released the info earlier no one would have believed me, as there was "proof" thatLB was WB. I had to wait for her to be revealed before revealing myself.

Also brook is my favorite character in op, I belevie I was originally role assigned. 

G2g


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> No, if I released the info earlier no one would have believed me, as there was "proof" thatLB was WB. I had to wait for her to be revealed before revealing myself.
> 
> Also brook is my favorite character in op, I belevie I was originally role assigned.
> 
> G2g



Okay. Assuming I believed you, why is it then you don't vote to lynch LB?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## Savage (Apr 24, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Contact Ace? How? I don't know who he is.



I thought you said you were one of the brothers? Am I wrong?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

My faction found out he was Robin.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice to see BROLY came at me with no evidence


----------



## Dei (Apr 24, 2011)

Either Lb or Tia is mafia make your pick


----------



## Savage (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm thinking LB. I think WAD would give her a more dangerous role.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks like I'm found out. 

*[Vote lynch LB]*


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, this is crazy. Honestly, out of all the suspects, I'd actually be the most entertained to see Broly lynched, just because. 

But I'll try to be more productive instead.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2011)

No bra, if I were one of the brothers I would have found the truth myself. 

Either way Legendary Beauty is indeed Kabuto/Cooler and the masses followed her against Broly. LMAO! It doesn't help that he sounded spiteful and immature (some people on NF find it difiicult to communicate) but he was telling the truth afterall which is hilarious since only I and like two other guys didn't instantly believe he needed to be lynched just because. 

Well, lol. It's like my second game so most people won't be listening anyway but get rid of LB.

*[Vote Lynch Legendary Beauty]*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 24, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH LB]*

 you were a pretty funny dude


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 24, 2011)

*[Vote lynch LB]*


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 24, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch LB]*


----------



## Dei (Apr 24, 2011)

Wait people actully followed my advice


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

I've confirmed myself as mafia. Why wouldn't they?


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 24, 2011)

Moot. All moot.  *If* LB is Cooler then she will be saved.  DBZ Faction has Buu and Freiza [Overlord].

Mio...you should kill LB


----------



## Dei (Apr 24, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> Moot. All moot.  *If* LB is Cooler then she will be saved.  DBZ Faction has Buu and Freiza [Overlord].
> 
> Mio...you should kill LB



Mio was the one who confirmed LB don't you get that she is pro-mafia yet?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2011)

Na, they followed mine, everyone knows you're mafioso Don Deiboom.


----------



## Dei (Apr 24, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Na, they followed mine, everyone knows you're mafioso Don Deiboom.



Of course Aizen-sama.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 24, 2011)

I figured she was pro-mafia since the beginning of this phase...not since the beginning of the game.  

At this point I'm down to lynch Mio...she already outed me.  My role is moot.  I'm sure at this point no one wants to lynch her since she will give Mafia the [Last Laugh]


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2011)

Just get rid of LB first SB.


----------



## Savage (Apr 24, 2011)

*[Vote lynchLegendaryBitchBeauty]*


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 24, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Just get rid of LB first SB.



If she's Cooler, she won't die via lynch.


----------



## Dei (Apr 24, 2011)

Okay time to drop my act i have figured out what i needed.
*[Vote lynch Stringer Bell]*


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

*LegendaryBeauty is being lynched*

​ 
I hate town so much.


----------



## Savage (Apr 24, 2011)

If Mio is playing pro mafia then we lynch her after LB. That way we don't got to worry about her deceiving us or something.


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm not playing pro-mafia, I'm facepalming before the towning.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 24, 2011)

We could always try to get Kizaru and Garp to vote for someone else so we have a double lynch.


----------



## Dei (Apr 24, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> We could always try to get Kizaru and Garp to vote for someone else so we have a double lynch.



Garp is dead. Also we need to keep someone confirmed as second most voted so noitora don't use his ability.


----------



## Savage (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm confused as tits right now but hopefully whatever lynch happens clears things up.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2011)

No Stringer, I thought so too but WAD explained a page or two back that Cooler's rez doesn't work when lynched. That is the best, no, the only way to beat Cooler.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 24, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Garp is dead. Also we need to keep someone confirmed as second most voted so noitora don't use his ability.



Damn, I didn't even notice. Oh well...


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

Okay, let me play "pro-town"

[*Vote Change Lynch LegendaryBeauty*]


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

By the way, as WAD can confirm, I was the one who revealed Garp's PM cheating.  Would a pro-town player do that?

I think not.


----------



## Dei (Apr 24, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> By the way, as WAD can confirm, I was the one who revealed Garp's PM cheating.  Would a pro-town player do that?
> 
> I think not.



Yes they would.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2011)

Mio said:


> I'm not playing pro-mafia, I'm facepalming before the towning.



I still give you a chance because you were legit back then about helping town and there's nothing wrong with being on the fence as an indy.

I don't worry about the consequences of this particular lynch. Even if LB is town, here is the reasoning. A townie that causes confusion in town is just as bad if not worse than mafia. She also wasn't being reasonable spite-voting Broly, although he was just as bad but that shows lack of interest in the goal. 

Right now this is the healthiest thing for town even if by chance it is towning. But I doubt it is.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 24, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> No Stringer, I thought so too but WAD explained a page or two back that Cooler's rez doesn't work when lynched. That is the best, no, the only way to beat Cooler.



[One-Use/Overlord] - Can stop a lynch from happening. One use.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 24, 2011)

Garp cheated?


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty IS Whitebeard, I learned her role


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 24, 2011)

omg, Whats going .

*[lynch LB]*


----------



## Dei (Apr 24, 2011)

For everyone wich ain't blind the mafias should be obvious by now.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 24, 2011)

wow

LB is obviously whitebeard, folks

like, who started this LB wagon anyways? we should lynch that person instead


----------



## Dei (Apr 24, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> wow
> 
> LB is obviously whitebeard, folks
> 
> like, who started this LB wagon anyways? we should lynch that person instead



I started it


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2011)

Hahahaha! Go through with the lynch. When it fails on whitebeard's lynch resist, LB will be confirmed for realz and life goes on.

Trial and error, it's that simple ladies and gentleman, we can't gues everything.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2011)

Deiboom didn't start the LB bandwagon. LB started the LB bandwagon.


----------



## Dei (Apr 24, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Hahahaha! Go through with the lynch. When it fails on whitebeard's lynch resist, LB will be confirmed for realz and life goes on.
> 
> Trial and error, it's that simple ladies and gentleman, we can't gues everything.



Whats wrong Aizen-sama i thought you wanted me to do this?


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

There's nothing to guess, I know LegendaryBeauty's role already 

Seriously I will spite kill whoever votes to lynch her, starting by the first one who voted her.


----------



## Savage (Apr 24, 2011)

I thought Tia Halibel started this bandwagon?


----------



## Dei (Apr 24, 2011)

Mio said:


> There's nothing to guess, I know LegendaryBeauty's role already
> 
> Seriously I will spite kill whoever votes to lynch her, starting by the first one who voted her.



So your gonna start with killing LB?


----------



## Scar (Apr 24, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> [One-Use/Overlord] - Can stop a lynch from happening. One use.



This was used last phase, am I wrong?

Everyone change your vote to Buto Renjin. If's he's not yammy we know Broly was lying. Fuck LB and all the other players causing confusion, just do this. 

*[Change Vote Lynch Buto Renjin]*

It's probably too late in the phase to get this wagon to work but it's our best chance at not falling into mafia's plan.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 24, 2011)

I think I'm gonna sit this vote out. Too much towning and not enough clarity for my taste.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 24, 2011)

So lynch a townie to try to find a Mafia? BROLY's probably not even important to his Mafia and is just trying to stir shit up.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 24, 2011)

What LB Started wagon? 

[Vote no lynch] 

I'll wake up and see whats happening.


----------



## Dei (Apr 24, 2011)

I love being mafia sometimes


----------



## Savage (Apr 24, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> I think I'm gonna sit this vote out. Too much towning and not enough clarity for my taste.



I agree. I'm pretty sure Tia started this though. Shouldn't we lynch her then?


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

This game


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 24, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> So lynch a townie to try to find a Mafia? BROLY's probably not even important to his Mafia and is just trying to stir shit up.



Broly is a confirmed mason.

--------------

*[Change vote lynch Deiboom]*


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 24, 2011)

He's a Mason and somehow "knows" i'm Mafia lol

Don't even try to town guys it ain't happening.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 24, 2011)

I thought Jiraiya The Gallant started the bandwagon?


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 24, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> I agree. I'm pretty sure Tia started this though. Shouldn't we lynch her then?



If I had to vote, I think I'd go for Deiboom.

Otherwise though, I'm not sure. Either way, town better come up with something soon, and something actually useful.


----------



## Savage (Apr 24, 2011)

How about we lynch Deiboom. Him and Tia are the only people I suspect.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 24, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> I agree. I'm pretty sure Tia started this though. Shouldn't we lynch her then?





AznKuchikiChick said:


> I thought Jiraiya The Gallant started the bandwagon?



Go to page 42 and read please.


----------



## Dei (Apr 24, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> How about we lynch Deiboom. Him and Tia are the only people I suspect.



Your gonna get killed soon enough


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 24, 2011)

I thought we had to kill LB cuz of the whole cooler thing


----------



## Savage (Apr 24, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Deiboom]*


Was talking like mafia and said it was all part of his plan to see who the real mafia were. A risky move. He probably thought we'll disregard him but that isn't the case.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 24, 2011)

How about this, instead of wasting a lynch on me why don't you use it on a confirmed mafia and try to kill me. If I really am white beard then I'll survive anything you can throw at me, if not then I'll die, simple enough. Really, I wouldn't be stupid enough to claim WB if I really wasn't him.

Also I did not start the wagon on LB FYI.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2011)

Aznkuchikichk and Mio.

In a nutshell. LB started her own bandwagon to stir confusion, you therefore have absolutely no right to spite anyone for this very reason. However, if you really insist on someone, go back and see when LB claimed to be Cooler or whatever, Tia Hallibel IMMEDIATELY claimed the role of Whitebeard and I even questioned her.

If you're absolutely sure that LB is Whitebeard like you say you are, then kill Tia Hallibel RIGHT NOW and expose her for what she really is. The one's that need to prove themselves are you and not we.

That is all. Thank you foR listening.


----------



## Scar (Apr 24, 2011)

I change my mind 
*[Change vote lynch Deiboom]*


----------



## Dei (Apr 24, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> *[Vote lynch Deiboom]*
> 
> 
> Was talking like mafia and said it was all part of his plan to see who the real mafia were. A risky move. He probably thought we'll disregard him but that isn't the case.



I already said i was mafia ages ago your late. Im only a messenger to the naruto faction but they seem to ignore the masters advice.


----------



## Savage (Apr 24, 2011)

Some one should attack either LB or Tia. This will clear shit up. Where's Lifemaker when you need him?


----------



## Dei (Apr 24, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Some one should attack either LB or Tia. This will clear shit up. Where's Lifemaker when you need him?



Lifemaker is with the naruto mafia. You need to read this phase.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 24, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> If you're absolutely sure that LB is Whitebeard like you say you are, then kill Tia Hallibel RIGHT NOW and expose her for what she really is. The one's that need to prove themselves are you and not we.
> 
> That is all. Thank you foR listening.



That's the thing, Mio killing LB doesn't confirm anything.  She's a janitor also.

Look, two people are claiming WB.  Tia, who no one can vouch for and LB, who Mio vouches for.  Question now is, do you believe/trust Mio?


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 24, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Aznkuchikichk and Mio.
> 
> In a nutshell. LB started her own bandwagon to stir confusion, you therefore have absolutely no right to spite anyone for this very reason. However, if you really insist on someone, go back and see when LB claimed to be Cooler or whatever, Tia Hallibel IMMEDIATELY claimed the role of Whitebeard and I even questioned her.
> 
> ...



LB was trolling, she always trolls like that~

or, she voted for herself broly kept pushin her, obviously?

or she was bored or something and people kept accusing her



and isnt deiboom that zombie/zoro? he's mafia, ain't he? but i thought he couldn't die this phase and night cuz of that??


----------



## Savage (Apr 24, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> I already said i was mafia ages ago your late. Im only a messenger to the naruto faction but they seem to ignore the masters advice.



Oh yea. I kinda forgot because I was playing with my family. Then my vote on you stays.

What was the master advice?


----------



## Dei (Apr 24, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> LB was trolling, she always trolls like that~
> 
> or, she voted for herself broly kept pushin her, obviously?
> 
> ...



No im not from the naruto faction thats Lifemaker.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 24, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> No im not from the naruto faction thats Lifemaker.



oh, ok sorry bout that then lolol

wait, aren't you the guy who kept saying he was mafia?


----------



## Savage (Apr 24, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Lifemaker is with the naruto mafia. You need to read this phase.



Just fucking slap me right now!! I keep forgetting this shit.


Please ignore me until further notice.


----------



## Dei (Apr 24, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Oh yea. I kinda forgot because I was playing with my family. Then my vote on you stays.
> 
> What was the master advice?



Its obvious if you read my previous posts i don't like to repeat myself kabuto-sama


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

I wont attack either Tia or LB during the night for obvious reasons.


----------



## Dei (Apr 24, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> oh, ok sorry bout that then lolol
> 
> wait, aren't you the guy who kept saying he was mafia?



no im obviously pro-town.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm not going to vote for LB only because there is a current confirmed mafia, so I'll vote for them. For now we can only speculate that LB is mafia, so:

*[Change Vote Lynch Deiboom]*


----------



## Hero (Apr 24, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Some one should attack either LB or Tia. This will clear shit up. Where's Lifemaker when you need him?



Taken over by Kabuto.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 24, 2011)

town towning it up in here. 

keeping my faith with BROLY. :sanji


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 24, 2011)

Then you're a fool for believeing him Tao :sanji


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Then you're a fool for believeing him Tao :sanji


So are you Yammy? Give me a reason not to kill you, as the confirmed Marco revealed you.


----------



## Savage (Apr 24, 2011)

What a cluster fuck this is. Only time will tell.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 24, 2011)

Mio said:


> So are you Yammy? Give me a reason not to kill you, as the confirmed Marco revealed you.


No i'm not Yammy, don't know where he get's that from 

I haven't been targeted yet.


----------



## Savage (Apr 24, 2011)

Broly needs to get his ass back in here. Pronto.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 24, 2011)

Also didn't he out LB as Kabuto who is apparently WB? Just saying


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> No i'm not Yammy, don't know where he get's that from
> 
> I haven't been targeted yet.



Talk is cheap. Anyone can say tthey haven't been targetted.I'm not declaring you Yammy yet but why would Broly claim you were? He is legit and aside from his spite for LB, he would have no reason to be dishonest.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 24, 2011)

Who says he isn't spiting me? I always claim he's a Dupe. This is his chance to get back at me for that.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 24, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> He's a Mason and somehow "knows" i'm Mafia lol
> 
> Don't even try to town guys it ain't happening.



the mason that can talk to other players who DO know mafia identities.

lolscumslip


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> Also didn't he out LB as Kabuto who is apparently WB? Just saying


Yeah, that's why I bothered to ask you 

Don't know what the hell Broly is doing


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 24, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> the mason that can talk to other players who DO know mafia identities.
> 
> lolscumslip


Dude, he's using Ace's attack on Yammy to spite me for calling him a dupe :sanji


----------



## Savage (Apr 24, 2011)

Who confirmed BROLY as Marco again? Was it Shin - Zangetsu?


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 24, 2011)

Almost everyone in the game has posted. No one has disputed Broly as Marco or disputed that Buto is Yammy.


----------



## Savage (Apr 24, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> Almost everyone in the game has posted. No one has disputed Broly as Marco or disputed that Buto is Yammy.



We're talking to Buto right now about the Yammy thing. Who would honestly counter that they're Yammy?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2011)

Yes it was I. Straight from WAD's mouth to your ears...eyes.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 24, 2011)

So Stringer think someone's just gonna come in and claim Yammy or that his teammates will vouch for Yammy?  

Dude they're going to use this to their advantage, kill a townie and Yammy survives for yet another phase.


----------



## Scar (Apr 24, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu is one of the players I believe to be town and he did say Broly is marco. 
Alot of people call Broly a dupe from what i've seen so saying brolys spiting you over that is horrible defense Buto.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 24, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> We're talking to Buto right now about the Yammy thing. Who would honestly counter that they're Yammy?



Maybe a Mason would hint that Broly is full of shit.  No one has disputed the BR claim...only LB being WB.  A Mason wouldn't risk towning BR if there was potential of him being a Townie.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 24, 2011)

@ Cloudkicker...No actually it's not. I'm the only one that constantly calls him a dupe, and i've egged him on for it every time he shows up. This is spite and nothing else.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 24, 2011)

I call BROLY a dupe, too, Buto. 

where's his accusation against me?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 24, 2011)

None, but i do it more than you guys.

Can't believe you guys can't see the spite, newer Mafia players sure but Vets. It's like you dumbfucks just don't ever pay attention smh


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2011)

Almost forgot.

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*

I'd like to observe for a bit.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 24, 2011)

I also call Broly filler. Just as much as LB, at the least. 

scum. maybe you should role reveal if you're town.


----------



## Savage (Apr 24, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Almost forgot.
> 
> *[Change Vote No Lynch]*
> 
> I'd like to observe for a bit.



Just lynch Deiboom. He's mafia.


----------



## Scar (Apr 24, 2011)

Butō Renjin said:


> @ Cloudkicker...No actually it's not. I'm the only one that constantly calls him a dupe, and i've egged him on for it every time he shows up. This is spite and nothing else.



Is that the only defense your willing to put up though? If I had the ability you would be my target tonight so you might want to assume others will target you as they may not believe that it's purely spite either.


----------



## Savage (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, if Mio knows LB is WB then it could be spite towards both. Not sure what goes on in his mind but why would he only tell half the truth or lie entirely unless it was spite.

BROLY seriously needs to come back in here before we town.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 24, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> I also call Broly filler. Just as much as LB, at the least.
> 
> scum. maybe you should role reveal if you're town.


He's spiting LB too by claiming she's Kabuto  it's just happenstance that you haven't been spited or perhaps he's just waiting for the right time too 



CloudKicker said:


> Is that the only defense your willing to put up though? If I had the ability you would be my target tonight so you might want to assume others will target you as they may not believe that it's purely spite either.


See also the fact that he's spiting LB as Kabuto when she's Whitebeard if Mio is to be believed. What other kind of defense can i put together other than i'm not Mafia and the evidence that i've put up.

If ya'll completely trust BROLY then come at me but getting Yammy won't be the end result.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Deiboom]*

This guy, lol.


----------



## Mio (Apr 24, 2011)

[*Vote Change Lynch Deiboom*]


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 24, 2011)

Something i think i should do for reference. We have BROLY, who is a confirmed Mason according to Shin -Zangetsu. BROLY's claiming i'm Yammy and that LB is Kabuto. Mio claims LB is White Beard. Tia Halibel claims to be White Beard. Deiboom claims Mafia.

And Tao's only concern is me?  i'm beggining to wonder where Tao's allegiance falls if he's this eager to town me.

*[Change Vote Lynch Deiboom]*

Let's get back on track guys shall we?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 24, 2011)

I'll tell you Tao's allegiance.

The town.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 24, 2011)

Then do the right thing and help us get to the bottom of this fuckfest we have going on here and forget thoughts of towning the shit out of me. That's if you're not scum sir


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm not saying I don't suspect Broly of spiting at you.

I'm just saying he has more credibility than your defense does.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 24, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Deiboom]*


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 24, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> I'm not saying I don't suspect Broly of spiting at you.
> 
> I'm just saying he has more credibility than your defense does.


He may just be a Mason, but why give us a false Kabuto and a false Yammy? Doesn't make sense. If he knew who Kabuto was then any normal player would say who it really was. It's more like he pulled some random names from his hate-list and is using his affiliation to get us lynched.

As for my defense well what can i do? He's a confirmed mason, i kinda have to just bite the bullet and do the best i can to convince you guys he's being spiteful.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 24, 2011)

you could rolehint. 

Beauty has already done so beforehand. That's why I called you out.

Plus, Deiboom's lynch is proceeding far too fast. In a game with multiple mafias, this is possible, but it makes him more unlikely of being mafia.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 24, 2011)

Trying to lure me out Tao  make it easier to target someone who may be important? I won't do that for the simple fact that multiple mafias makes roleclaiming near suicidal.

Deiboom's lynch isn't going that fast and there's been multiple wagon changes this phase. Deiboom even claimed Mafia, why i don't know, maybe trying to troll? Mio seems convinced enough to lynch him and unless she changed to playing Pro-Mafia i don't see why we shouldn't consider her opinion.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

BROLY-sama has spoken. I'm Kabuto.

Lynch me while you can.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 24, 2011)

*[vote lynch legendarybeauty]*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 24, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch LB]*


----------



## Olivia (Apr 24, 2011)

So we're now lynching LB due to what Broly said? She isn't WB but I don't think she's Kabuto either.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 24, 2011)

Lynch me, Tia. I want this.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 25, 2011)

I'd rather lynch a confirmed mafia then a suspicious player though.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm Kabuto, though. Broly-sama confirmed it.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 25, 2011)

I could give two shits about what that filler trash said. I just don't trust him that much to be honest.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 25, 2011)

.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 25, 2011)

Meh, how much time is left in this phase? I just wanna get it over with.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2011)

Will end it in like 12 hours.

If Amrun doesn't post, I'm going to replace her. I have someone on the list already, I think. So sorry dead dudes.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 25, 2011)

Twelve hours, I'll be at College! 

FFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 25, 2011)

Don't care what the fuck happens, so long as I get lynched.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 25, 2011)

so I'm just throwing this out here before I forget the idea

Whoever is Boa Hancock, don't control the lynch until Cooler is lynched or attacked and uses his ability. After all, he might get a hundred votes, but you control all of them.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 25, 2011)

Why do you want to be lynched so badly?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 25, 2011)

Town needs all the help it can get. Seriously.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 25, 2011)

Well then I hope your plan succeeds, whatever the goal you're trying to achieve is! (Regardless if it is pro or anti town---I don't care right now, to damn happy)


----------



## Chaos (Apr 25, 2011)

LB, shut the fuck up. Thank you. I'm inclined to believe you're mafia.

Now because Broly is such a fucking derp, I'm gonna put my own neck out and see if any idiot swings at it. So come at me, fuckhead mafias, whoever you other guys are.

Fireworks is Yammy.
Shark Skin is Kabuto.

This is no bullshit. Remember that we've dealt with both of 'em.

Thanks for forcing me to do this just to keep a little balance in the game, town. We have no proof at all that either Buto or LB is mafia, though I'm starting to believe LB is. This is however not based on any investigation or likewise actions.

Also, I would like to kill Mio next phase. We set our lines, indie. Either you stop fucking around with us, or we'll fuck you up.

Whitebeard bro out.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 25, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Fireworks]*

Hopefully Ace can get Kabuto. Nice one, mate.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 25, 2011)

Chaos said:


> LB, shut the fuck up. Thank you. I'm inclined to believe you're mafia.
> 
> Now because Broly is such a fucking derp, I'm gonna put my own neck out and see if any idiot swings at it. So come at me, fuckhead mafias, whoever you other guys are.
> 
> ...



You did a good job revealing, but you also revealed yourself at the same time. This is a very risky move, especially since we could have had Ace go and kill Kabuto to following phase without having to reveal any other of the masons.

Regardless I believe you that this information is correct. For some strange reason LB being Kabuto just didn't fit, and as I predicted, Broly was spiting her. Even though it is still up to debate who LB really is you have given us an opportunity to rethink what to do. Which the bad part about that is that I'm about to go to bed due to a long, and joyful day. 

Once I come back it'll be night phase so until then I wish us all some luck.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for clarifying stuff up Chaos, someone must protect him during the nightphase 

*[Vote Lynch Fireworks]*

Kabuto's able to be picked off by a Vig now so i'll vote for Fireworks and we still have time to swing this lynch around, fuck yeah


----------



## Chaos (Apr 25, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Fireworks]*

Sure thing, let's roll. 

Though Deiboom is mafia too


----------



## Firaea (Apr 25, 2011)

I've just caught up on this wholly confusing phase.

Firstly, I find it completely inconceivable that LB isn't Whitebeard - everything in previous phases pointed to her being such, and if Mio revealing Cell doesn't solidify her as pro-town, I don't know what will. It just doesn't make sense to doubt her - if I'm not wrong, her Janitor ability activates automatically, so we can't fault her for that.

Tia Halibel revealed as Whitebeard, however, but I'm not sure what to make of it, other than the fact that she's probably lying if LB is Whitebeard. I don't see any reason for Mio to lie, and I don't see any reason why Mio would get the result wrong either.

LB steps out, claims Mio as Izaya. Izaya subsequently confirms LB's role. Also, LB said something along the lines of "Goodbye Sphyer", and not too long after, Sphyer was killed. There just isn't any reason for LB to not be Whitebeard.

Deiboom is pretty much confirmed mafia and there's no worry about him being cooler since lynching bypasses that. Chaos has stepped out and given us a list of mafia too, and by now, I think he's fairly trustworthy.

Considering that apart from LB, whom I truly believe is Whitebeard, the biggest wagon is Deiboom, I say we go through with that. Meanwhile, Kabuto can't be ignored, but IIRC he can be killed and therefore - leave him to the Vigilantes. Same with Yammy. Also, check Tia out. I'm not sure what the hell Broly is doing, but he's either mafia trying to pull off some kind of shenanigan or townie being completely unhelpful.

*[VOTE LYNCH DEIBOOM]*

Once this phase ends, it'll be clearer.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 25, 2011)

Yammy grows stronger as phases go by.

do we want to take that risk?


----------



## Chaos (Apr 25, 2011)

Well I can assure you that Broly is town. He's just a derp.

Also, I think St. Lucifer is mafia.



St. Lucifer said:


> Considering Lifemaker is going to be alive for one phase (right?), he better hit town very hard. very very hard.



I mean, what the hell?


----------



## Friday (Apr 25, 2011)

What who is chaos supposed to be? I'm so fucking confused.

Naw I'm not mafia. I was just trying to cool people off of Lifemaker. They think his resurrection is the end of the world, when its not.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 25, 2011)

Going after Yammy:

*[Vote Lynch Fireworks]*

*@Worm:* Like I've said before, don't believe me then either investigate me or attack me. If you decide to attack me then either way it'll be in your favor. If I wasn't WB then if I get attacked I'd die, and getting my role reveal would be pretty bad if I am a mafia. I'm not nearly stupid enough to fake role claim a role like Whitebeard, because if I did fake role claim then a situation such as this would appear, which would not be good if I were an Anti-Town Role.

So yeah, have any doubts then either investigate or attack me. Attacking me has a win-win situation. If I'm WB then you can't kill me by doing this, and if I am not WB then you get rid of a mafia, or someone that's not helping the town by making everything confusing.

Like I said, a win win.


----------



## Chaos (Apr 25, 2011)

*@St. Lucifer*
Then what was that post?


----------



## Friday (Apr 25, 2011)

I edited in what I meant by it  look at my other posts around it. Also what role are you claiming?


----------



## Firaea (Apr 25, 2011)

Chaos said:


> Well I can assure you that Broly is town. He's just a derp.
> 
> Also, I think St. Lucifer is mafia.
> 
> ...



Hmm, okay. 

Regarding St. Lucifer, Freudian slip much? 
Can't be too sure, but he does seem slightly shady. Give it a check over the night phase since this doesn't mean much about his allegiance - yet.

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH FIREWORKS]*
I just re-read the roles, and apparently Yammy gains his night kill on the subsequent night. We definitely can't allow that to happen, so we get rid of Fireworks via the lynch.

Also, I think we should allow Mio to kill Shark Skin. It won't matter since his role is already known to us, and we need her Vigilante abilities on our side. Following which, since Deiboom is confirmed mafia except we do not know his role, we allow a Vigilante on our side to take care of him.

This should leave us good to go.



Tia Halibel said:


> Going after Yammy:
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Fireworks]*
> 
> ...



Keeping this in mind, but I can't reconcile the whole issue regarding LB and you, honestly. Tia should be investigated overnight.


----------



## Friday (Apr 25, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH FIREWORKS]*

Ace attack Kabuto again. Next phase we lynch Lifemaker. Cops should investigate LB.

It wasn't a slip, I meant what I said. He better hit town really hard for his resurrection to matter.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2011)

*DAY ACTION INCOMING*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2011)

*Day Two Update*
​
Robin had gotten herself cornered here. She had no idea how she was going to worm her way out of this one. Before her stood a foe that was much more powerful than she had ever encountered.

Robin: _Milles Fleurs_

Hands sprouted from Buu's body to strangle and choke him. He was being bent backwards.

Robin: *Clutch!*

As suspected...this being did not have a spinal cord. No physical attacks would harm him. He merely let out an energy blast, badly burning her hands with the radiating blast. She recoiled back in pain as the monster caught her midfall, and giggle.

Buu: Soon, you will be a part of Buu.

Robin tried struggling but to not avail. This was like being an ant against a bear. He had began suctioning from her succulent skin. Absorbing. Every. Inch of it. 



*Majin Buu* used his *[Absorb] *ability on *Nico Robin*. He now possesses the *[Role Cop]* ability permanently.​


----------



## Friday (Apr 25, 2011)

Not the wisest move. I would have definitely waited for a vigi to get revealed. Silly mafia. Cop is probably second best though. 

Also, you could've copied Broly. Nothing says you can't use your ability on your own teammate. Could've gotten vigilante or that power up ability. Silly mafia.

Goodnight guys.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2011)

Well actually there were a lot of safeguards designed to keep teammate copying in check 

Buu's copy role specifically states he may only use it at night. Therefore, a "daytime assassin" is not an eligible ability that he'd be able to perform.

And such. Such as his Frieza ability


----------



## Friday (Apr 25, 2011)

Touch?. Shouldve copied him to screw his mafia over.


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 25, 2011)

go Buu go Buu 

*dances around*

by the way LB is definitely not Kabuto.... :lie 

bitch put a fuda in me, i don't like it


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2011)

.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 25, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch FIREWORKS]*

Thanks Chaos for starightening this out. Town is just being deliberately retarded. Broly is derping and spiteful of LB. LB is trolling and spiteful of Broly. 

Mio is more trustworthy guys. She is with us.


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 25, 2011)

That's what she wants you to think


----------



## Dei (Apr 25, 2011)

So many confirmed townies this night will be amazing


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 25, 2011)

The streets will run red with the sweet candy blood of many townies


----------



## Chaos (Apr 25, 2011)

Come at me


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH DEIBOOM]*
Only logical choice for a lynch.


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 25, 2011)

*=> Zoro: Show him your stabs *


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 25, 2011)

*grins*



* => Zoro: Sit back and chuckle like a clown *

ediT; on and * [Vote Lynch Fear] *

he's clearly lying, for actually I am Kabuto


----------



## Chaos (Apr 25, 2011)

Now that was unnecessary revealing.


----------



## Zarcrath (Apr 25, 2011)

so we got both fireworks and shark skin confirmed for mafia and one of them is a godfather. This will be easy then

*[Vote lynch Shark Skin]*


----------



## Dei (Apr 25, 2011)

Also townies since when were you under the impression that Stringer bell was actully the bomb? Mio called out stringer bell because he has an very important mafia role. By calling him out as the bomb she guaranteed that no one would lynch him your all being played by the independent.


----------



## Firaea (Apr 25, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH DEIBOOM]*
> Only logical choice for a lynch.



Vote for Fireworks. Two people have confirmed that he's Yammy; Deiboom is definitely mafia, so we take care of that via a vigilante along with Shark Skin (Kabuto).

We definitely need the wagon to shift off of LB.



Fear said:


> This is what happens when you play with a bunch of fools.
> 
> Broly, you are a complete dumb ass, and I am glad LB is insulting you because you really do deserve it.
> 
> ...



You shouldn't have revealed - Chaos already did. That said, I share your sentiments and can't blame your rage. By the way, I believe the wagon that's currently on is on Fireworks. As I believe it, Kabuto and Deiboom can both be gotten rid of via our Vigilantes.

There're many choices to go with this phase, but I believe it's crucial that we have a consensus so that we can outnumber the foolish wagon on LB. 

Therefore, here's the current plan:
Wagon Fireworks.
Mio nightkills Shark Skin (since we know he's Kabuto, there's no worry that the role is hidden)
Another Vigilante offs Deiboom.


----------



## Zarcrath (Apr 25, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> Vote for Fireworks. Two people have confirmed that he's Yammy; Deiboom is definitely mafia, so we take care of that via a vigilante along with Shark Skin (Kabuto).
> 
> We definitely need the wagon to shift off of LB.
> 
> ...



oh nice thoughts there *[Change Vote Fireworks]*


----------



## Dei (Apr 25, 2011)

Also do you guys really expect Ace to be able to kill kabuto


----------



## Chaos (Apr 25, 2011)

Deiboom. Shut the fuck up. You are confirmed anti-town, so everyone knows it's in their best interest not to listen to you


----------



## Dei (Apr 25, 2011)

Chaos said:


> Deiboom. Shut the fuck up. You are confirmed anti-town, so everyone knows it's in their best interest not to listen to you


----------



## Chaos (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Dei (Apr 25, 2011)

I think its about time mio explained Kyouka Suigetsu for you. Or maybe this is exactly what she wants.


----------



## Dei (Apr 25, 2011)

* [Change Vote lynch Fireworks]*
Sorry Yammy-sama you couldn't acompany us any longer. We shall avenge your death.


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 25, 2011)

Well, yammy isn't my bro, so i won't be too sad to see him go. 

* [change vote lynch Mio] *


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 25, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> Therefore, here's the current plan:
> Wagon Fireworks.
> Mio nightkills Shark Skin (since we know he's Kabuto, there's no worry that the role is hidden)
> Another Vigilante offs Deiboom.



This is a decent plan...as long as Mio goes along with it

*[Change Vote Lynch Fireworks]*


----------



## Dei (Apr 25, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> Well, yammy isn't my bro, so i won't be too sad to see him go.
> 
> * [change vote lynch Mio] *



Don't you have a daykill?


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 25, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Don't you have a daykill?



alas, i am merely a night vigilante. otherwise i'd have splashed some crimson over the place, yo?


----------



## Dei (Apr 25, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> alas, i am merely a night vigilante. otherwise i'd have splashed some crimson over the place, yo?



Okay. Any suggestions from kabuto where we should direct our night actions we don't want to kill the same targets. Town is still unaware of our most dangerous weapon. Mio will also disspose of someone this night phase.


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 25, 2011)

My Overlords are still debating at the moment.

We shall have to see what they decide


----------



## Savage (Apr 25, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Fireworks]*


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Apr 25, 2011)

I missed pages and pages so right now
*[Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## Hero (Apr 25, 2011)

And considering fake role reveals, we're supposed to believe him? For all we know, he could be bullshitting us.

Curse that it's a school day but I'll defend myself because this is ridiculous.

*[Vote Lynch Jiraiaya the Gallant]*

You know why. I'm not going to let you get away.


----------



## Dei (Apr 25, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> And considering fake role reveals, we're supposed to believe him? For all we know, he could be bullshitting us.
> 
> Curse that it's a school day but I'll defend myself because this is ridiculous.
> 
> ...



Im dissapointed Yammy-sama


----------



## Hero (Apr 25, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Im dissapointed Yammy-sama



It would be disappointing if I was him. It's 7:10 where I am and school starts at 7:30 I really don't have time to be posting right now which is just awesome


----------



## Sajin (Apr 25, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Fireworks]*

I don't care which mafioso gets lynched so I'll just go with the flow.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 25, 2011)

Since Chaos and Fear both claimed Shark to be Kabuto, I'm sure that Fireworks being Yammy is legit as well, and Yammy will become a bigger and bigger threat the longer we let him live. I believe he gains his protect ability tonight.

*[Change Vote Lynch Fireworks]*

Btw, I'm starting to think that St. Lucifer may be Buu. His post after the last write-up comes across to me in that way.


----------



## Mio (Apr 25, 2011)

FINALLY town stops towning

Also if it was not obvious enough for some

Stringer Bell = Franky
R o f l c o p t e r = Town
Shin - Zengetsu = Robin
Deiboom = Mafia?
Shark Skin = Kabuto
Fireworks = Yammy
LegendaryBeauty = Whitebeard
Fear = Town Mason? Ace?
Chaos = Town Mason
BROLY = Marco
LifeMaker = Edo Zoro

[*Vote Change Lynch Fireworks*]


----------



## Dei (Apr 25, 2011)

Mio said:


> FINALLY town stops towning
> 
> Also if it were not obvious for some
> 
> ...



Wasn't LB whitebeard?


----------



## Mio (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh, my mistake 

Boa is her favorite character so messed up 

Fixed btw


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 25, 2011)

Mio, I think Chaos or Fear revealed as Vista.


----------



## Mio (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh and that reminds me, Tia Halibel is probably mafia too.

She claimed to be Whitebeard.

They did? They should have been more vague >.>


----------



## Fear (Apr 25, 2011)

I am not Ace.

Ace has been quiet through out this game, and that's how he should stay. They specifically told us expose those players without himself needing to do so.

I am vista, someone who isn't wise to attack. Unless mafia want to take that 50% chance, but remember Whitebeard will just kill you straight after - so it is in mafia's best interest to out other mafia members before trying to kill townies.


----------



## Dei (Apr 25, 2011)

For Kabuto the master will make sure to deal with both Ace and Vista you just focus on whitebeard and robin they can't protect both.


----------



## Mio (Apr 25, 2011)

Fear said:


> I am not Ace.
> 
> Ace has been quiet through out this game, and that's how he should stay. They specifically told us expose those players without himself needing to do so.
> 
> I am vista, someone who isn't wise to attack. Unless mafia want to take that 50% chance, but remember Whitebeard will just kill you straight after - so it is in mafia's best interest to out other mafia members before trying to kill townies.


Yeah you're probably Vista, wouldn't be wise for Ace to come out so early to point fingers at Yammy.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 25, 2011)

Shark and Deiboom should be killed overnight. And Lucifer should be investigated since I'm thinking he's Buu.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH FIREWORKS]*


----------



## Dei (Apr 25, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Shark and Deiboom should be killed overnight. And Lucifer should be investigated since I'm thinking he's Buu.



You really think i would throw myself out here if it would go that smooth for town... Please.


----------



## Dei (Apr 25, 2011)

The master got it all planned your all the masters little puppets.


----------



## Mio (Apr 25, 2011)

I will keep killing mafia overnight and perform investigations over the day for town, so should go all smoothly from now on.

I believe the only way to kill me is by everyone voting to lynch me, since even Hancock's one-shot wouldn't work because all abilities used on me fail. So, with me on town's side, we pretty much got this.

Also unless someone missed it, James was Janemba like I said at the begining.

I have no intentions to betray town unless you do it before me. I was only annoyed before because you tried to lynch LegendaryBeauty, who is obviously Whitebeard.


----------



## Dei (Apr 25, 2011)

Its gonna be fun to see towns reaction when they actully learn your true intentions Mio.


----------



## Mio (Apr 25, 2011)

It's funny that all mafia keep repeating that, hoping town will derp and lynch me.


----------



## Dei (Apr 25, 2011)

Mio said:


> It's funny that all mafia keep repeating that, hoping town will derp and lynch me.



We already know that town won't derp. But after this night phase we wil have won. Town will learn true despair. The game will be won when whitebeard kill his own sons.


----------



## Hero (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh well it can't be helped. I couldn't even kill Cooler before I died.

Come at me town.  You can't kill Yammy.


----------



## Hero (Apr 25, 2011)

Mio lucky ass being Independent. They can spare you but I'm too dangerous apparently to work for town.

 It'll be easy to keep me in check

*HEY WAD! HOW DID YOU GET PEOPLE TO KEEP YOU ALIVE WHEN YOU WERE SUIGETSU IN JAMES' GAME?*


----------



## Dei (Apr 25, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Mio lucky ass being Independent. They can spare you but I'm too dangerous apparently to work for town.
> 
> It'll be easy to keep me in check
> 
> *HEY WAD! HOW DID YOU GET PEOPLE TO KEEP YOU ALIVE WHEN YOU WERE SUIGETSU IN JAMES' GAME?*



Yammy please don't be an idiot and betray your faction.....


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 25, 2011)

Mio said:


> I will keep killing mafia overnight and perform investigations over the day for town, so should go all smoothly from now on.
> 
> I believe the only way to kill me is by everyone voting to lynch me, since even Hancock's one-shot wouldn't work because all abilities used on me fail. So, with me on town's side, we pretty much got this.
> 
> ...



I know you're straight Mio and vouched for you. Keep the good job up and it will go as planned. 

Once again, I understand you were annoyed before but in all fairness a large part of your annoyance should have been directed at your friend LB herself, who after being confirmed, started saying all sorts of things. You were hundred percent certain because your role made it so. What about everyone else that could only rely on trust and peoples words? They looked like fools because they couldn't confirm anything. LB's bandwagon was of her own making, but that's over now. I'm happy she's Whitebeard and that's that.

Deiboom is playing his bringer of chaos role relatively well but he's pushed it and his words no longer have credibility. Just ignore.


----------



## Hero (Apr 25, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Yammy please don't be an idiot and betray your faction.....



I would never do such a thing.

You see, I'm taking it for the team. I'm a fucking boss .

Farewell.


----------



## Dei (Apr 25, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I would never do such a thing.
> 
> You see, I'm taking it for the team. I'm a fucking boss .
> 
> Farewell.



You served us well your sacrifice was not in vain.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 25, 2011)

Sharkskin must die quickly, he might get protected. Mio must kill him tonight, we can't wait for Ace before shit happens.

Also, I'd better be under some heavy protection tonight. Mafia are absolutely gunning for me.


----------



## Dei (Apr 25, 2011)

As said before town will have a hard decision to make this night phase who will you save Robin or Whitebeard? The sons of whitebeard will kill each other of in a duel to the end.


----------



## Mio (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm worried about Cooler myself, planning to find him as soon as possible :x

That's why I have been just killing and revealing DBZ mafia, hoping I will get to him soon.


----------



## Dei (Apr 25, 2011)

Mio said:


> I'm worried about Cooler myself, planning to find him as soon as possible :x
> 
> That's why I have been just killing and revealing DBZ mafia, hoping I will get to him soon.



Cooler is well hidden you will never find him. Its not to late to join us Mio its obvious who will stand in the end.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 25, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Firworks]* Catching up


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 25, 2011)

play in the sandbox wad has made for you children 
your screams of joy and terror entertain me

but seriously, i cant make a vote count while away from my pc
reps till the end of the game for anyone who makes one


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 25, 2011)

Seems I have been revealed. I'm so disappointed to be going out so early, I was really looking forward to causing some chaos. Alas, it was not meant to be


----------



## Dei (Apr 25, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> Seems I have been revealed. I'm so disappointed to be going out so early, I was really looking forward to causing some chaos. Alas, it was not meant to be



Its not to late SK my master got your back. Just follow our advice you still got a chance to live this through.


----------



## Chaos (Apr 25, 2011)

Don't give in Shark. They'll just use you and abuse you and kill you off at an opportunate moment.

Go out like a man


----------



## Dei (Apr 25, 2011)

Chaos said:


> Don't give in Shark. They'll just use you and abuse you and kill you off at an opportunate moment.
> 
> Go out like a man



Shut up pawn you will witness the power of the master this night phase


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 25, 2011)

I'd like to see what your master has up his sleeve. All I've got left are these damn snakes


----------



## Dei (Apr 25, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> I'd like to see what your master has up his sleeve. All I've got left are these damn snakes



Follow the masters advice and i promise you and your faction will be rewarded. With the naruto faction on our side we are immortal. If you didn't hear the masters advice im gonna repeat it. Kill either whitebeard or Robin we will take care of the rest.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 25, 2011)

Chaos said:


> LB, *shut the fuck up*. Thank you. I'm inclined to believe you're mafia.
> 
> Now because Broly is such a fucking derp, I'm gonna put my own neck out and see if any idiot swings at it. So come at me, fuckhead mafias, whoever you other guys are.
> 
> ...





Chaos said:


> Deiboom. *Shut the fuck up*. You are confirmed anti-town, so everyone knows it's in their best interest not to listen to you



Get the sand out of your vagina and take your own advice.


----------



## Mio (Apr 25, 2011)

I missed that comment of his regarding me.

Don't threaten me Chaos, or I will be the one to fuck you up


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 25, 2011)

i am dissapoint


----------



## Friday (Apr 25, 2011)

JTG: how the hell would I be Buu when I was the one who said he didn't use his role correctly? Certainly I would have thought about copying my own teammates and trying it. I always look for loopholes in roles.

Also, there are 4 or 5(one shot) protections during the night phase.. That's certainly enough to protect those who have revealed.


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 25, 2011)

i want's to kill someone...

if only Whitebeard hadn't of made me dead...


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Apr 25, 2011)

So who does the town think fireworks is?

I need to go back and read about his/her character


----------



## Friday (Apr 25, 2011)

Can someone make a list of people to protect over the night phase so we don't fuck up?


----------



## Dei (Apr 25, 2011)

Town actully thinking you can protect anyone


----------



## Mio (Apr 25, 2011)

As I posted a couple pages ago

Stringer Bell = Franky
R o f l c o p t e r = Town
Shin - Zengetsu = Robin
Deiboom = Mafia?
Shark Skin = Kabuto
Fireworks = Yammy
LegendaryBeauty = Whitebeard
Fear = Claimed to be Vista
Chaos = Town Mason, but claimed Vista too...?
BROLY = Marco
LifeMaker = Edo Zoro

Make a plan out of that.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 25, 2011)

Protection needed for:

Legendary Beauty (or is she totally untouchable?)
Shin - Zangetsu
Chaos
Fear

Those four are quite important but Fear has duellist so peeps will most likely leave him alone.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm likely to get targeted tonight...seeing as I'm mafia.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 25, 2011)

Chopper should protect Shin and ROFL.


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 25, 2011)

Ima gonna wreck Fear


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> Chopper should protect Shin and ROFL.



I welcome his/her protection. :33


----------



## Friday (Apr 25, 2011)

Chopper protect Shin and ROFL
Jimbei protect Fear
Ivankov protect chaos

??


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 25, 2011)

Change of plan ima gonna wreck Lucy


----------



## Friday (Apr 25, 2011)

Come at me bro 

Also if I'm understanding correctly, Fear and Chaos are both claiming Vista? Fear is most likely vista though, and would mafia risk trying to kill him?


----------



## Mio (Apr 25, 2011)

One of them might be Ace and slipped, I think.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 25, 2011)

Chaos never claimed Vista...but he most likely a Mason.  Ivankov or Jinbei could protect him.  I think Fear would rather play russian roulette with his passive ability...

@Mio - I doubt they slipped.  If there is a chance that they did, they would come out and let it be known so they could get protection.  Anyway, we will find out tonight, Fear and Chaos will likely be attacked tonight.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2011)

Lol aiyanah....


----------



## Mio (Apr 25, 2011)

Let's put some logic in this...

Why would Chaos out himself like that if he's not Vista to fix BROLY's mess up? Why not let Fear do it if he's really Vista? Why did Fear delete that post of his where he called Yammy out? Fear slipped there, I believe.

I think Fear is actually Ace and Chaos is Vista, thus it should be Fear the one we have to protect during the night.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 25, 2011)

SMH

It doesn't matter right now.  They are pretty much confirmed Masons (regardless of who they are exactly), and are at the top of the Mafia target list.  Just protect them and stop talking about it...we're just drawing more attention to them.


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 25, 2011)

Now I am going to end Stringer Bell instead


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 25, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> SMH
> 
> It doesn't matter right now.  They are pretty much confirmed Masons (regardless of who they are exactly), and are at the top of the Mafia target list.  Just protect them and stop talking about it...we're just drawing more attention to them.



Oh no please feel free to continue to discuss this. And in the mean time a few more townies should reveal their roles. Don't worry I won't tell my goons to hurt them


----------



## Bioness (Apr 25, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Fireworks]


*


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Apr 25, 2011)

I have read the role descriptions of who we think we know.

*[Change vote Lynch Fireworks]*


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



01. Amrun *SAJIN > FIREWORKS*
02. Awesome *LB > FIREWORKS*
03. AznKuchikiChick *LB*
04. Bioness *DEIBOOM > FIREWORKS*
05. BROLY *LB*
06. Buto Renjin *LB > DEIBOOM > FIREWORKS*
07. Chaos *FIREWORKS > FIREWORKS*
08. Cloudkicker *DEIBOOM > BUTO > DEIBOOM*
09. Deiboom *BROLY > STRINGER BELL > FIREWORKS > LB*
10. EnterTheTao *BUTO > FIREWORKS*
11. Fear
12. Fireworks *DEIBOOM > J T G*
13. Jiraiya the Gallant *DEIBOOM > LB > DEIBOOM > FIREWORKS*
14. JiraiyaTheGallant *BROLY > NO LYNCH > DEIBOOM > FIREWORKS*
15. KizaruTachio *BROLY > LB > DEIBOOM > LB >FIREWORKS*
16. Lifemaker Zoro *FEAR > MIO*
17. LegendaryBeauty *BROLY > NO LYNCH > BROLY > NO LYNCH > LB*
18. Mei Lin *DEIBOOM > LB > NO LYNCH*
19. Mio *BROLY > NO LYNCH > DEIBOOM > BROLY > DEIBOOM > LB > DEIBOOM > FIREWORKS*
20. Narcissus
21. Noitora *DEIBOOM > BUTO > DEIBOOM > FIREWORKS*
22. R o f l c o p t e r *DEIBOOM > FIREWORKS*
23. Sajin *DEIBOOM > FIREWORKS > AMRUN*
24. sarun uchiha *DEIBOOM*
25. Shark Skin *BROLY > DEIBOOM > LB > DEIBOOM*
26. Shin - Zangetsu *DEIBOOM > TIA HALLIBEL > DEIBOOM > BUTO > LB > NO LYNCH > DEIBOOM > FIREWORK*
27. St. Lucifer *DEIBOOM > FIREWORKS*
28. Stringer Bell *DEIBOOM > BUTO > FIREWORKS*
29. Tia Halibel *BROLY > NO LYNCH > DEIBOOM > FIREWORKS*
30. Wormodragon *DEIBOOM > FIREWORKS*
31. xboxlivegrl *NO LYNCH > FIREWORKS*
32. Zarcrath *SHARK SKIN > FIREWORKS*




*Fireworks: 19 votes.*
*Legendary Beauty: 5 votes.*
*Deiboom: 3 votes.*
*No Lynch: 1 vote.*
*Amrun: 1 vote.*
*Jiraiya The Gallant: 1 vote.*
*Mio: 1 vote.*


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 25, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Lol aiyanah....


dont lol at me 
i cant believe no one wants to do a vote count 
wad will be like "lol cant move on till i know who's being lynched "

no, i cant make one from my phone
i am not cr-tier 

edit: thanks rofl-kun :33


----------



## Dei (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks like everything is going as planned.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 25, 2011)

got some shit to read up on


----------



## Dei (Apr 25, 2011)

*[CHange Vote lynch LB]*
SK and Lifemaker please follow me on this if you want to be saved.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 25, 2011)

Townies gonna town. Not voting for me will ensure your death.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 25, 2011)

*[vote lynch LB]*

I'm finally back, and I don't really have the time to go through the 54 pages. If you can give me a summary I can change my vote to a better one


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 25, 2011)

I'd say that is a very good vote Awesome


----------



## Dei (Apr 25, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *[vote lynch LB]*
> 
> I'm finally back, and I don't really have the time to go through the 54 pages. If you can give me a summary I can change my vote to a better one



LB is Aizen good vote


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *[vote lynch LB]*
> 
> I'm finally back, and I don't really have the time to go through the 54 pages. If you can give me a summary I can change my vote to a better one



Read up on the thread, bro.
LB is town, Fireworks is mafia.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 25, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r said:


> Read up on the thread, bro.
> LB is town, Fireworks is mafia.



More specifically, Fireworks is Yammy. Chaos and Fear stepped out to confirm that. So lynch her, or else she'll become a bigger threat in the long run.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 25, 2011)

*[vote lynch Fireworks]*


----------



## Amrun (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh my God, I had NO idea this game started.

I'll catch up as soon as I can.

*[vote lynch sajin*


----------



## Awesome (Apr 25, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Fireworks]*

I'll read up on the thread later tonight. I just wanted to make sure I don't waste a vote


----------



## Sajin (Apr 25, 2011)

Fireworks has enough votes as it is, right?

*[Change vote lynch Amrun]*

Come at me.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 25, 2011)

Okay. Let's try and make my vote useful.

*[vote lynch fireworks]*


----------



## Mio (Apr 25, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Oh my God, I had NO idea this game started.
> 
> I'll catch up as soon as I can.
> 
> *[vote lynch sajin*


Inb4 you read all 55 pages only to be killed during the next night

...I should do it ​


----------



## Sajin (Apr 25, 2011)

Just in time, Amrun. Just in time.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 25, 2011)

Mio said:


> Inb4 you read all 55 pages only to be killed during the next night
> 
> ...I should do it



I wouldn't be disappointed if you did, that's for sure


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 25, 2011)

hmm, so sorely tempted to murder the back out of Amrun now


----------



## Friday (Apr 25, 2011)

might as well RNG it Lifemaker.


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 25, 2011)

You're not off my list 

... i'm kinda sad it's probably not my decision though. the irony is if i wasn't killed i was going to kill a mafia that night, as revealed by the fact they're dead and mafia now...

i guess i'll have to make do though and hope i'm ordered to murder a value target...


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 25, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> You're not off my list
> 
> ... i'm kinda sad it's probably not my decision though. the irony is if i wasn't killed i was going to kill a mafia that night, as revealed by the fact they're dead and mafia now...
> 
> i guess i'll have to make do though and hope i'm ordered to murder a value target...



You got towned for no reason


----------



## Friday (Apr 25, 2011)

I'd rather you go for me than Chaos.


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 25, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> You got towned for no reason



LB goes after me every game now. i think she has a crush on me


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 25, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> LB goes after me every game now. i think she has a crush on me



I'm she loves you almost as much as she loves Broly


----------



## Chaos (Apr 25, 2011)

Protect Fear. He's not Ace but Jozu. I however am Vista, and I hope a few mafia fall to my blade tonight.


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 25, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> I'm she loves you almost as much as she loves Broly



yeah, but BROLY is not fucking mafia, so that's all we need to know


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 25, 2011)

Chaos said:


> Protect Fear. He's not Ace but Jozu. I however am Vista, and I hope a few mafia fall to my blade tonight.



How about the whole mason group gets protected?

Edit: Well, maybe except Broly becasue of his derping.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 25, 2011)

Chaos said:


> Protect Fear. He's not Ace but Jozu. I however am Vista, and I hope a few mafia fall to my blade tonight.


Be a hero and get at me


----------



## Friday (Apr 25, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> How about the whole mason group gets protected?
> 
> Edit: Well, maybe except Broly becasue of his derping.



And maybe because he's bulletproof, unfortunately?


----------



## Dei (Apr 25, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> How about the whole mason group gets protected?
> 
> Edit: Well, maybe except Broly becasue of his derping.



 As i said before you shall all know true fear when whitebeard dies in front of you. It seems as Mio is keeping a huge secret from you


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 25, 2011)

St. Lucifer said:


> And maybe because he's bulletproof, unfortunately?



I forgot. Ugh, I'm derping a lot today.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 25, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> As i said before you shall all know true fear when whitebeard dies in front of you. It seems as Mio is keeping a huge secret from you



I wanna know Mio's secret


----------



## Dei (Apr 25, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> I wanna know Mio's secret



Sorry kabuto-sama but it will have to wait awhile. You will know when the time is right.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 25, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Sorry kabuto-sama but it will have to wait awhile. You will know when the time is right.



Curses. I have no sort of leverage either


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 25, 2011)

Is it that mio has used Kyoko Suigestsu to copy the role everyone thinks she is? 

[spills beans like a bean spilling machine eh Aizen?]


----------



## Dei (Apr 25, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> Is it that mio has used Kyoko Suigestsu to copy the role everyone thinks she is?
> 
> [spills beans like a bean spilling machine eh Aizen?]



Maybe


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm a man in the know


----------



## Dei (Apr 25, 2011)

I think its time for me to drop my little act. You really thought it would go that smooth to copy me eh?


----------



## Mio (Apr 25, 2011)

Since when were you under the impression that you're not me and I'm not you?


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 25, 2011)

Since when were you under the impression that I'm really Kabuto?


----------



## Dei (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't how you managed to find me as fast as you did Mio but you sure did a good job.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 25, 2011)

Nah, ya'll just frontin'


----------



## Dei (Apr 25, 2011)

James was infact Boa i killed her of the first night phase. Janemba is still alive laying low. I do believe LB is the real Janemba and Ulquoirra investigated her the last night phase.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 25, 2011)

Lol Deiboom. :galaxyryoma


----------



## Fear (Apr 25, 2011)

Imagine if I was actually Aizen.

I got to know Fireworks and Shark Skins role because of my ability. I got townies thinking I was some mason with Chaos, who in fact is my mafia ally. And the whole calling Broly a dumb ass was purely an act.

I wonder if this is true. Only I know.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 25, 2011)

brb, getting popcorn


----------



## Olivia (Apr 25, 2011)

How has the phase not ended yet?


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 25, 2011)

Fear said:


> Imagine if I was actually Aizen.
> 
> I got to know Fireworks and Shark Skins role because of my ability. I got townies thinking I was some mason with Chaos, who in fact is my mafia ally. And the whole calling Broly a dumb ass was purely an act.
> 
> I wonder if this is true. Only I know.


I knew it. You're all Bleach mafiosos fronting as masons. You just want to take the glory from the Naruto mafia. Town if you know what's best you won't let these hooligans continue their shenanigans.  


Tia Halibel said:


> How has the phase not ended yet?


Because it was never meant to end. That or WAD is fapping at the greatness that is the combo of Deiboom and myself. I know our  ability to create chaos has WAD all


----------



## Olivia (Apr 25, 2011)

I see. 

Well I guess I'll just have to wait then.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 25, 2011)

town.

Fireworks is mafia. The discussion is all unneeded. Just mafia trying to confuse the game.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 25, 2011)

Why would I be trying to confuse anyone when I'm confirmed mafia? I have no stake in this game any more


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 25, 2011)

because you still have living teammates


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2011)

Ending the day phase in an hour and a half. Been extended more than enough.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks WAD! 

Also looks like Amrun's finally here.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 25, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> because you still have living teammates



I don't care for them, all they are to me are pawns


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 25, 2011)

And that's why you lose. That's why you're a shit godfather. You could never respect your nakama. You don't know the brotherhood that the other mafias and the town feel. You are lost in your own wishes, a glorified independent without the love of another.

Ultimately you are a tool to your own desires because you did not value the life of a comrade. Such a pathetic godfather you are not even going to be lynched, instead wiped off the face of this world with a simple vigilante attack.

Dumbass.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 25, 2011)

Beauty has it right.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2011)

*DAY ACTION INCOMING*


----------



## Olivia (Apr 25, 2011)

Can't wait.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 25, 2011)

I can only wonder if I just undertook a challenge, Naruto mafia. Come at me, tools of a fool...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2011)

*Day Two Update*

​The pink monster had left but it was replaced now by a bulging hulk of a man. With hair that swayed about as energy coursed through it. He didn't have as much of a sinister vibe, but Robin knew she was doomed.

She closed her eyes and thought of her mother. She smiled. Sorry Luffy. Sorry everyone...you'll have to go on without me.

She went out peacefully as the energy blast from BROLY obliterated her into nothingness.



*Shin - Zangetsu[Robin]* was annihilated by *Broly*​
*Another Dragonball has dropped. DBZ Mafia possesses 3/7 of them now.​*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 25, 2011)

Fodder-tier killer?

Dear God.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 25, 2011)

We really need to get rid of Broly.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 25, 2011)

Was bound to happen. 

Good luck town. With peeps like Broly you'll need it.


----------



## Mio (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks like I'm the only Cop left. Town should treasure me.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 25, 2011)

I meant our retarded Broly, not the one that just killed me.

/dead


----------



## Noitora (Apr 25, 2011)

You killed my Robin!


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 25, 2011)

Ooh, Robin. You bastards.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 25, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> And that's why you lose. That's why you're a shit godfather. You could never respect your nakama. You don't know the brotherhood that the other mafias and the town feel. You are lost in your own wishes, a glorified independent without the love of another.
> 
> Ultimately you are a tool to your own desires because you did not value the life of a comrade. Such a pathetic godfather you are not even going to be lynched, instead wiped off the face of this world with a simple vigilante attack.
> 
> Dumbass.


Such pointed words Lets see town or your mafia protect you in your time of need. In the end you are just a pawn for those who hold power


WhatADrag said:


> *Day Two Update*
> 
> ​The pink monster had left but it was replaced now by a bulging hulk of a man. With hair that swayed about as energy coursed through it. He didn't have as much of a sinister vibe, but Robin knew she was doomed.
> 
> ...


Another townie bits the dust

Broly is not filler


----------



## Hero (Apr 25, 2011)

Hmm I thought this phase was supposed to have ended


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 25, 2011)

I want to watch town squirm some more

That or watch them town some more


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 25, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> Such pointed words Lets see town or your mafia protect you in your time of need. In the end you are just a pawn for those who hold power



I'm not part of a mafia. 

I'm strong enough to live without protection. Town need not waste such efforts on me. Mafia should give up. At least, your mafia.

You lack will.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 25, 2011)

I love how our Day Phase protector is hard at work!  

Good job pal


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 25, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> I'm not part of a mafia.
> 
> I'm strong enough to live without protection. Town need not waste such efforts on me. Mafia should give up. At least, your mafia.
> 
> You lack will.



I don't lack will, I lack compassion for trash like you and the rest of the townies


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 25, 2011)

and no compassion for your nakama, which is why you lost everything. :sanji


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 25, 2011)

*Day Two End​*
​
Aizen gestured to Nnoitra.

*Nnoitra*: Yes, Aizen-sama.

He charged wielding his Santa Teresa, swinging it with a maniacal mastery. Blood will be spilled. The thrill of the fight. Nothing beat this. He brought his massive Zanpakuto crashing down on his opponent, who simply blocked it with his bisento.

Whitebeard: You're 100 years too young to be trying to kill me like that, brat. 

He counter-attacked, swinging the massive polearm one-handed with insane speed, it missed slicing through Nnoitra by mere centimeters, but the resulting shockwave from Whitebeard's Gura-Gura forced him back. Damn, Aizen would not be pleased with this.




*Nnoitra* used *[Execute]*, however the attempt to lynch *Whitebeard* proved unsuccessful as he cannot be defeated until *Ace* dies.

*Day Phase Two Ends

Night Phase Two Begins

NO TALKING. SEND IN YOUR ACTIONS.*​


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 25, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> and no compassion for your nakama, which is why you lost everything. :sanji



My "nakama" were too weak to do anything for me. So yes, I have no compassion for those useless wormbags


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh look. I'm Whitebeard.

What a surprise.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 25, 2011)

LOL! All that to save Yammy!

Mio we don't need to waste another DP <hint hint>


----------



## Hero (Apr 25, 2011)

Shit, they came through.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 25, 2011)

Next phase, we lynch Fireworks.


----------



## Hero (Apr 25, 2011)

SSSSSSSSSSSSSHHHH It's the night phase.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 27, 2011)

*Night Phase Two End*​
Too lazy to do a write-up. I'll edit it in later for all of two people who will read it (it will possess clues as ALL of them have).

Basically:

*Stringer Bell[Franky]* has been killed by *Buu* from *DBZ Mafia* and *Zoro* from* Naruto Mafia*.
They are both immune to his blast as one is bulletproof and the other is immune for the night.

However, *St.Lucifer[Ivankov]* was not so lucky and was also blown up by the "targeted" variable of his bomb.

*Frieza* used his *[Death Ball]* to obliterate *Noitora[Luffy]*

*Grimmjow's* *[Assassin]* was redirected by *Edo Sasori* onto *Hidan*, but he survives because he is *[Nukeproof]*

*Hidan* has acquired *Grimmjow's* blood.

*Ulquiorra* from *Bleach Mafia* attacked *Hidan*, but he survives because he is *[Nukeproof]*

*Hidan* has acquired *Ulquiorra's* blood.

*Izaya* killed *Shark Skin[???]*

*Night Phase Two Ends

Day Phase Three Begins

YOU MAY NOW POST*​


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow what a clusterfuck


----------



## Mio (Apr 27, 2011)

Needless to say, Shark Skin was Kabuto 

I will now see who I will use my day investigation on.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 27, 2011)

Hidan has two people's blood.


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

My experiment last phase went perfectly. I know most of the bleach faction by now
*[Vote lynch Jiraya the gallant]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 27, 2011)

Anyways, town derped into nearly lynching me, only to find out that I am indeed Whitebeard. Will they finally listen?


----------



## Mio (Apr 27, 2011)

I got my investigation result.

After Ace finishes off Yammy, I will reveal it. It's a mafia.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 27, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> *Night Phase Two End*​
> Too lazy to do a write-up. I'll edit it in later for all of two people who will read it (it will possess clues as ALL of them have).
> 
> Basically:
> ...



I didn't target St Luci...what's up with that?


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Anyways, town derped into nearly lynching me, only to find out that I am indeed Whitebeard. Will they finally listen?



There was no way you would get lynched hence the reason i voted you. I knew for a fact Noitora was gonna use his ability to get rid of me when i was second in the vote count.


----------



## Mio (Apr 27, 2011)

Actually, fuck that.

Jiraiya the Gallant = Cooler

Lynch Yammy, Ace kills Cooler. I will finish him off during the night.

[*Vote Lynch Fireworks*]


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks like we have to wait for Ace.

Edit: *[Vote lynch Fireworks]*


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

Mio said:


> Actually, fuck that.
> 
> Jiraiya the Gallant = Cooler
> 
> ...



Why don't we lynch Cooler instead that way he won't return and you can use your ability on someone else.


----------



## Mio (Apr 27, 2011)

Either way is fine for me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 27, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> I didn't target St Luci...what's up with that?



I never got that preset target from you, so instead I random'd it.

Sorry


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

If we lynch cooler there is a chance we will be able to kill 3 Mafias instead of only *Two*.

Edit: fixed


----------



## Mio (Apr 27, 2011)

Hm, alright.

[*Vote Change Lynch Jiraiya the Gallant*]

Ace should kill Yammy then.


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

yea hopefully we will be able to turn this around now.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 27, 2011)

*[Vote lynch change Jiraiya the Gallant]*


----------



## Fear (Apr 27, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Jiraiya the Gallant]*

That's quite funny.

Because Ace told me he was going to target him.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 27, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> I never got that preset target from you, so instead I random'd it.
> 
> Sorry



That's weak bro.  I thought I would be choosing who I bomb after I die.  You wanting me to set a trigger b/c I am often away from games at time.

Well whatever.  

Mio, I blame my death on you


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 27, 2011)

aww, guess i didn't need to put Franky on ice. a shame


----------



## Mio (Apr 27, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> That's weak bro.  I thought I would be choosing who I bomb after I die.  You wanting me to set a trigger b/c I am often away from games at time.
> 
> Well whatever.
> 
> Mio, I blame my death on you


I thought by saying "bomb" instead of "town" they would avoid attacking you 

Oh well


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 27, 2011)

Stringer Bell said:


> That's weak bro.  I thought I would be choosing who I bomb after I die.  You wanting me to set a trigger b/c I am often away from games at time.
> 
> Well whatever.
> 
> Mio, I blame my death on you



No, that's not how it works.

The role in fact is designed for you to preset a target for your bomb to kill. I had requested you do that, and you'd have been allowed to change your target at any time you please.

I recently received the last bit of night actions, with you being killed. Wanting to start the night phase already, I didn't message you (assuming in fact you wouldn't be around).

The trigger was not to accommodate you, it was a part of your role design =/


----------



## Stringer Bell (Apr 27, 2011)

@WAD - No problems.  Good game man, thanks.



Mio said:


> I thought by saying "bomb" instead of "town" they would avoid attacking you
> 
> Oh well



Looking at the role list, I don't know how or why you thought that.  The bomb role is essentially a booby trap...which you sprung. 

/dead


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Apr 27, 2011)

*[Lynch Jiraiya the Gallant]*


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 27, 2011)

[*Vote  Lynch Jiraiya the Gallant*]


----------



## Sajin (Apr 27, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Jiraiya the Gallant]*


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 27, 2011)

* [Vote Lynch LegendaryBeauty] *


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 27, 2011)

>Fruitlessly lynching Whitebeard
>Lols


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 27, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Jiraiya the Gallant]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 27, 2011)

*DAY ACTION INCOMING*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 27, 2011)

*Day Phase Update*
​
Aizen sat in his chair. Awaiting. Any moment now...he would show up.

The doors to his chambers were blasted open. Standing before him was "Fire Fist" Ace.

*Aizen*: So you've finally come, Ace-kun. 

Ace: No need to get into a heated argument. Consider this a 'warm-up' for the flames of hell you'll soon experience.

Aizen smirked.

*Aizen*: Alas, there is no fire in hell. I know. I've been there.

Ace: SHUT UP. *DAI ENKAI*

With that, he created a massive fireball that scorched every object in the room, a sole bead of sweat dropped off Aizen's cowlick.

*Aizen*: The magnitude of that attack is quite powerful. Surely I am done for.

Ace: TURN TO ASH, AIZENNNNNNNNNN

And with that, Ace launched his massive fireball at Aizen, completely incinerating him into nothingness.



*Ace* has killed *Fear[Aizen]*​


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

never excpected that.
Good job Ace.


----------



## Fear (Apr 27, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 27, 2011)

And with a boring and poorly-written villain like Aizen dead, this game's quality just increased a great deal.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 27, 2011)

Truer words were never spoken.

So was he actually selling out Yammy to give himself credibility? What scum.


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 27, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH JIRAIYA THE GALLANT]*.


----------



## Sajin (Apr 27, 2011)

The Aizen set is what makes it so amusing


----------



## Fear (Apr 27, 2011)

If only you guys knew.


----------



## Mio (Apr 27, 2011)

Ace is on a roll


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 27, 2011)

If only, indeed.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 27, 2011)

lifemaker having fun as confirmed mafia


----------



## Fear (Apr 27, 2011)

It shall all unravel as time passes.

Good luck my faction, you'll need it. But of course, my spirit will _always_ be with you.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 27, 2011)

About time Aizen doesn't make it to the end


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Apr 27, 2011)

um what the fuck wad

fear is ace...why is it saying he was Aizen?


----------



## Fear (Apr 27, 2011)

And so, it begins.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 27, 2011)

Drama~~~~~~~


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 27, 2011)

Possibilities:

1.) Fear really is Aizen. This would confirm his so-called "mason" partner Broly as mafia.
2.) Fear was Ace and had Kyoka Suigetsu used upon them. Details are not available, but they may be able to project their/another player's appearance/character onto someone else.

At any rate, Broly is a good candidate for a lynch whenever.


----------



## Scar (Apr 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Anyways, town derped into nearly lynching me, only to find out that I am indeed Whitebeard. Will they finally listen?



Nice job LB, your amazing! You convinced your teammates to waste a lynch on you  Is this the reaction you were longing for? Oh well...

*[Vote Lynch Jiraiya The Gallant]*


----------



## Mio (Apr 27, 2011)

BROLY is probably part of Fear's faction.


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

Mio i think its time you tell us about Aizen's ability.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 27, 2011)

LB wanting to lynch her possible son ,how evil


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 27, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Mio i think its time you tell us about Aizen's ability.



the secret is Mio IS Aizen


----------



## Mio (Apr 27, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> the secret is Mio IS Aizen




No but really, Aizen's hidden ability is that he's actually WhatADrag, obviously.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 27, 2011)

CloudKicker said:


> Nice job LB, your amazing! You convinced your teammates to waste a lynch on you  Is this the reaction you were longing for? Oh well...
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Jiraiya The Gallant]*



Yes, actually. It was plainly obvious as fuck who I was, yet town still tried to go against me and lynch me, so I let them try.  Blame town, not me.


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 27, 2011)

I blame you for putting me in my grave


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Apr 27, 2011)

no seriously ace was fear what the fuck man we dont even know who he attacked...

*[Vote Lynch Jiraiya the Gallant]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 27, 2011)

Then try and take revenge, LM.  Get at me.


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Yes, actually. It was plainly obvious as fuck who I was, yet town still tried to go against me and lynch me, so I let them try.  Blame town, not me.



Most of those who voted you was probably part of the Naruto faction or DBZ. The bleach faction tried to keep me as the second most lynched so they could use Noitoras ability on me.


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

Broly your a major derp.. Your obvious mafia.
Chaos is also confirmed bleach mafia.


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Then try and take revenge, LM.  Get at me.



oh i'll try, god i'll try.

Maybe Aizen'll help me out, as i already know EVERYTHING *grin*


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 27, 2011)

Boring phrase is boring


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

Mei Lin said:


> Boring phrase is boring



Becasue your leader got lynched


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 27, 2011)

So it turns out Fear was actually Aizen instead of Vista. I admit he played well, but it must also mean that Chaos and Broly are Bleach mafia as well, and the latter sure isn't putting up a good front to convince otherwise.

Anyways, I'm gonna *[Vote Lynch Fireworks]*

Why? Because Yammy is a bigger threat than Cooler. If we let Yammy live past this day phase, he will gain his kill ability in addition to protector and roleblock, whereas Cooler only has protector right now.

We could lynch JtG next day phase, since I don't see anywhere in his description that he'll become Meta Cooler if lynched.


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> So it turns out Fear was actually Aizen instead of Vista. I admit he played well, but it must also mean that Chaos and Broly are Bleach mafia as well, and the latter sure isn't putting up a good front to convince otherwise.
> 
> Anyways, I'm gonna *[Vote Lynch Fireworks]*
> 
> ...



Either that or your trying to save your brother


----------



## Mio (Apr 27, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> So it turns out Fear was actually Aizen instead of Vista. I admit he played well, but it must also mean that Chaos and Broly are Bleach mafia as well, and the latter sure isn't putting up a good front to convince otherwise.
> 
> Anyways, I'm gonna *[Vote Lynch Fireworks]*
> 
> ...


I will probably kill/investigate you next if you don't change votes, as you're probably mafia.


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

Mio said:


> I will probably kill/investigate you next if you don't change votes, as you're probably mafia.



This might be far fetched but i doubt most of these roles were RNG and as i have had suspicion of JTG before i have a hunch he is Frieza.


----------



## Mio (Apr 27, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> This might be far fetched but i doubt most of these roles were RNG and as i have had suspicion of JTG before i have a hunch he is Frieza.


Yeah that is very likely.

I will kill Fireworks during the night while investigating either JTG or Chaos (based on if JTG changes votes or not)


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Apr 27, 2011)

the fuck? i am marco how is that contended


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 27, 2011)

BROLY isn't fucking mafia, ok?


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

Mio said:


> Yeah that is very likely.
> 
> I will kill Fireworks during the night while investigating either JTG or Chaos (based on if JTG changes votes or not)



I still believe you should investigate JTG regardless siince Chaos is already confirmed.


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

I will also need protection this night phase cause im sure the Mafia is gonna go after me now.


----------



## Mio (Apr 27, 2011)

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> the fuck? i am marco how is that contended


You accused LB as "Kabuto" who was actually Whitebeard because "Ace" attacked her.

Then, you say Fear isn't Aizen but he's actually "Ace".

That's why it's being contended.

Alright Deiboom, Chaos shall not be investigated.


----------



## Hero (Apr 27, 2011)

Am I still alive?

If so, how about I just save you the time for investigating JtG?


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Am I still alive?
> 
> If so, how about I just save you the time for investigating JtG?



And why should we trust anything you say?


----------



## Mio (Apr 27, 2011)

I wouldn't really trust you Fireworks, you will probably lie about the result.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 27, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Jiraiya the Gallant]

*so tired going to sleep...


----------



## Savage (Apr 27, 2011)

You sure it's the right one Mio? What if WAD messed up?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 27, 2011)

Alright, fine. You guys win.

*[Change Vote Lynch JtG]*

Btw, I'm not Frieza. Investigate me if you like, but you'll find I'm not him.

But Broly would still be better to investigate, though, since there's that 50/50 chance he's either trying to look dumb or he really was tricked by Kyoka Suigetsu.


----------



## Mio (Apr 27, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> You sure it's the right one Mio? What if WAD messed up?


Haha, good one 

Yes, I'm sure you're the one


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> You sure it's the right one Mio? What if WAD messed up?



Im sure its the right one atleast JTG is also suspicios so either one of you works for me.


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 27, 2011)

I so wish i had a day kill


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Apr 27, 2011)

fuck u guys chaos is vista my team was mad that i was trying a strategy to get more mafia since i knew the lynch would fail on fireworks

i am telling u fear was ace

he didnt tell us who he was attacking this time tho I am sure whoever it is is the real Aizen


----------



## Hero (Apr 27, 2011)

Mio said:


> I wouldn't really trust you Fireworks, you will probably lie about the result.



Why would I lie? If he gets killed instead of me, I'm all game.


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> I so wish i had a day kill



You will get your time to shine in the night phase. Remember to follow my list


----------



## Hero (Apr 27, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> And why should we trust anything you say?



Because if I tell you the truth you can let me live.

If not, kill me at night.


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> fuck u guys chaos is vista my team was mad that i was trying a strategy to get more mafia since i knew the lynch would fail on fireworks
> 
> i am telling u fear was ace
> 
> he didnt tell us who he was attacking this time tho I am sure whoever it is is the real Aizen



This is complete bullshit someone else said earlier that ace was gonna attack Jiraya the gallant. Just admit defeat already


----------



## Mio (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm totally killing BROLY for the lulz


----------



## Savage (Apr 27, 2011)

Mio said:


> Haha, good one
> 
> Yes, I'm sure you're the one





Deiboom said:


> Im sure its the right one atleast JTG is also suspicios so either one of you works for me.



I'm pretty sure WAD gave you the wrong one though. So shouldn't we lynch the other one instead?


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> I'm pretty sure WAD gave you the wrong one though. So shouldn't we lynch the other one instead?


Couldn't you come up with anything better?


----------



## Hero (Apr 27, 2011)

Mio, so can I rely on you all to lynch JtG if I tell you who he is?

And if I'm right, you can't kill me at night.


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

Mio said:


> I'm totally killing BROLY for the lulz



Please don't. let the idiot rot his stupidity will kill him.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank god for that.


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 27, 2011)

BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ said:


> fuck u guys chaos is vista my team was mad that i was trying a strategy to get more mafia since i knew the lynch would fail on fireworks
> 
> i am telling u fear was ace
> 
> he didnt tell us who he was attacking this time tho I am sure whoever it is is the real Aizen



i so TOTALLY believe him. it's bloody uncanny


----------



## Mio (Apr 27, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Mio, so can I rely on you all to lynch JtG if I tell you who he is?
> 
> And if I'm right, you can't kill me at night.


Just be a good Yammy and sit down, your time will come.

Right now, we're lynching Jiraiya the Gallant, I already investigated him and he's mafia.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 27, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> I'm pretty sure WAD gave you the wrong one though. So shouldn't we lynch the other one instead?



At least my vote-changing to you is justified now.


----------



## Hero (Apr 27, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Jiraiya the Gallant]*

I told you last phase you wouldn't get away.


----------



## Savage (Apr 27, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Couldn't you come up with anything better?



Just saying the facts. WAD slipped up and I'm paying the price. Not a fair trade if you ask me.


----------



## Zarcrath (Apr 27, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Jiraiya the Gallant]*


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 27, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Just saying the facts. WAD slipped up and I'm paying the price. Not a fair trade if you ask me.



Let's hear it from the man himself, then.


----------



## Mio (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh and, Bioness is town too. He just used an action on me, he's one of the masons.

He's not Ace, so this makes the Fear not being Aizen even more unlikely.


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

Mio said:


> Oh and, Bioness is town too. He just used an action on me, he's one of the masons.



Why did you need to say that.. This will make her the second target for the mafia this night phase. If one more townie confirms their role chopper wont be able to protect all of them.


----------



## Mio (Apr 27, 2011)

I assumed he wanted me to say that he's a town member, no other reason for him to use an action on me.


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

Mio said:


> I assumed he wanted me to say that he's a town member, no other reason for him to use an action on me.



Well i can see that being the case. 

But please townies don't make yourself to obvious chopper already got his hand full with the protection. We don't want anymore of us getting killed.


----------



## Zarcrath (Apr 27, 2011)

i actually don't belive you anymore mio.. you where playing pro town where you not? giving out roles of town is not a move that in any way is smart, and also there can be no way that bioness is one of the town masons. i would be well aware of that being part of the masons.

i could care less if this is a derp move or not but fuck it. 

*[Change Vote lynch Mio]*


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 27, 2011)

Killing Broly would entertain me, just because.


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 27, 2011)

nah, leave BROLY alone.....

leave him alone i say


----------



## Mio (Apr 27, 2011)

Err, actually he's not one of the town masons, sorry Zarcrath, mistake of mine >.>

I can reveal his actual role if you want.


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

Zarcrath said:


> i actually don't belive you anymore mio.. you where playing pro town where you not? giving out roles of town is not a move that in any way is smart, and also there can be no way that bioness is one of the town masons. i would be well aware of that being part of the masons.
> 
> i could care less if this is a derp move or not but fuck it.
> 
> *[Change Vote lynch Mio]*



Please Z don't do this. We need Mio on our side to win this. Oh god now this is exactly what i didn't want now we got 3 confirmed townies this phase and we can only protect 2.


----------



## Hero (Apr 27, 2011)

So much drama with town


----------



## Fear (Apr 27, 2011)

Fear said:


> Imagine if I was actually Aizen.
> 
> I got to know Fireworks and Shark Skins role because of my ability. I got townies thinking I was some mason with Chaos, who in fact is my mafia ally. And the whole calling Broly a dumb ass was purely an act.
> 
> I wonder if this is true. Only I know.



Someone should have listened to me.


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

Oops my misstake we actully go 3 doctors. Now please don't reveal anymore townies.


----------



## Savage (Apr 27, 2011)

Who are the real members of the Mason?


----------



## Mio (Apr 27, 2011)

I assume Zarcrath is one of them, since he caught my mistake on Bioness.

He should clear this out for us... Chaos and BROLY are suspicious as hell after what Fear said


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

Confirmed mafia list:
Broly 
Chaos 
Jiraya the Gallant
Fireworks
(JTG)

Did i forget someone


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a feeling Choas is Ulq and BROLY is Noi.



Fear said:


> Someone should have listened to me.



Ace listened.


----------



## Savage (Apr 27, 2011)

It's the other JTG that's mafia Deiboom. *JiraiyaTheGallant* not *Jiraiya the Gallant*.


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (Apr 27, 2011)

whatever im BROLY 

kill me


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

This might be a bit early but this is my plan for the night phase.
We lynch Jiraya the Gallant.
Mio Kills Chaos.
Mio Investigate JTG.
Ace finnish of Fireworks.

Chopper protects Me and Bioness.
Vista and jombei Protect Zarcrath.

We can save broly for the next phase. And don't believe Borly's claim he is obviously in the bleach faction. he is probably trying to take the hit for a more important player.

Sounds good?


----------



## Fear (Apr 27, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Ace listened.



Indeed.

The player of Ace has been brilliant.

Though I am sure my faction will find him soon.


----------



## Savage (Apr 27, 2011)

Why doesn't anyone believe me?! I'm innocent I tell ya!


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Why doesn't anyone believe me?! I'm innocent I tell ya!



Because your lies are obvious.


----------



## Mio (Apr 27, 2011)

Hancock, whoever you are, be sure to use your one shot on Jiraiya the Gallant/Cooler.

Broly will probably attack him this day phase to activate his 100 vote ability.


----------



## Savage (Apr 27, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Because your lies are obvious.



Whatever. Lynch me and Chopper dies!


----------



## Savage (Apr 27, 2011)

Mio said:


> Hancock, whoever you are, be sure to use your one shot on Jiraiya the Gallant/Cooler.
> 
> Broly will probably attack him this day phase to activate his 100 vote ability.



I just talked this over with my team. We know so many townies that we decided not to waste it on me because I would die either way. In all honestly, save it for when you guys town your hardest.


----------



## Mio (Apr 27, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> I just talked this over with my team. We know so many townies that we decided not to waste it on me because I would die either way. In all honestly, save it for when you guys town your hardest.


Sounds like you actually _wanted_ to do that and are trying to make us not too.

Hancock should use her one shot on you. If Broly attacks someone else other than you, she can cancel it easily. Simple.


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> I just talked this over with my team. We know so many townies that we decided not to waste it on me because I would die either way. In all honestly, save it for when you guys town your hardest.



Wth hell are you talking about? So you comunicated with the other townies even though you claim to be chopper?


----------



## Mio (Apr 27, 2011)

As you see Deiboom, Jiraiya the Gallant was planning to do what I said and quickly switched to his mafia self to try to talk us out of it


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

Jiraya you amuse me.


----------



## Savage (Apr 27, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Wth hell are you talking about? So you comunicated with the other townies even though you claim to be chopper?



No, my faction knows who chopper is. Those are two seperate post for a reason.


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> No, my faction knows who chopper is. Those are two seperate post for a reason.



And why should we believe you Your starting to look like me last phase well atleast my act earned its purpose and i was able to confirm you as mafia. And i have good suspicions on your teamates.


----------



## Savage (Apr 27, 2011)

Mio said:


> As you see Deiboom, Jiraiya the Gallant was planning to do what I said and quickly switched to his mafia self to try to talk us out of it



Fine don't believe me.

That was the most obvious thing to do and I'm laughing to myself because you posted something I just finished talking to my team about.


----------



## Savage (Apr 27, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> And why should we believe you Your starting to look like me last phase well atleast my act earned its purpose and i was able to confirm you as mafia. And i have good suspicions on your teamates.



We know who Chopper is. There's no other way to split it. So unvote me and I won't reveal him. Deal?


----------



## Mio (Apr 27, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Fine don't believe me.
> 
> That was the most obvious thing to do and I'm laughing to myself because you posted something I just finished talking to my team about.


Great minds think alike 

I actually assumed you would try something like that, considered all options before revealing Cooler.


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> We know who Chopper is. There's no other way to split it. So unvote me and I won't reveal him. Deal?



 No way. Are you getting scared because iam 70% who your faction is And by that statement its obvious that you know who i am aswell. Im not stupid.


----------



## Savage (Apr 27, 2011)

Mio said:


> Great minds think alike
> 
> I actually assumed you would try something like that, considered all options before revealing Cooler.



Great people should never dies as well.


----------



## Hero (Apr 27, 2011)

JtG reveal Chopper.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 27, 2011)

Just got back from College and I'm going to:

*[Vote Lynch Jiraiya the Gallant]*

Sorry man but you got to go.


----------



## Savage (Apr 27, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> No way. Are you getting scared because iam 70% who your faction is And by that statement its obvious that you know who i am aswell. Im not stupid.



Take a crack at my faction then. I not quite sure who your real role is though.

Anyway, since you refused the deal. *Chopper=Rofl*


----------



## Hero (Apr 27, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> Just got back from College and I'm going to:
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Jiraiya the Gallant]*
> 
> Sorry man but you got to go.



Why are you saying sorry? He's mafia


EDIT: AWWW SHIITE.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 27, 2011)

Because we're all Mafia Game Lovers. I usually say sorry, or at least think it when I'm about to lynch someone.


----------



## Mio (Apr 27, 2011)

Well, him revealing Rofl as Chopper is not such a big lose. I already confirmed him as town last phase.


----------



## Hero (Apr 27, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Take a crack at my faction then. I not quite sure who your real role is though.
> 
> Anyway, since you refused the deal. *Chopper=Rofl*


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

Jimbei can always protect Chopper. We still got 3 protections for the night phase. Your move scums


----------



## Hero (Apr 27, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> Because we're all Mafia Game Lovers. I usually say sorry, or at least think it when I'm about to lynch someone.



That's a good sport


----------



## Savage (Apr 27, 2011)

Mio said:


> Well, him revealing Rofl as Chopper is not such a big lose. I already confirmed him as town last phase.



You lose a protector. You have about 4 confirmed townies. Choppers kill randomly when he's attacked.


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> You lose a protector. You have about 4 confirmed townies. Choppers kill randomly when he's attacked.



You won't be able to attack him if he is protected by Jimbei.


----------



## Savage (Apr 27, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Jimbei can always protect Chopper. We still got 3 protections for the night phase. Your move scums



Bleach mafia still has Ulq one shot that goes through protection and bulletproof.


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Bleach mafia still has Ulq one shot that goes through protection and bulletproof.



Im pretty sure Ulq is in the confirmed mafia list so no worries there.


----------



## Hero (Apr 27, 2011)

Chopper is a goner. Good work JtG.


----------



## Savage (Apr 27, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Im pretty sure Ulq is in the confirmed mafia list so no worries there.



I don't know who Ulq is but I doubt it anyone found him yet.


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

Okay we need to get a roleblock on chaos fast then we need to get Jimbei to protect Rofl.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 27, 2011)

Well ever since I was little I was taught to be a good sport, and other things as well...But yeah.


----------



## Mio (Apr 27, 2011)

Didn't you claim to be Whitebeard last phase, Tia? Not quite sure about that.


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

yea add Tia to the suspicion list.


----------



## Savage (Apr 27, 2011)

Doesn't the mafia outnumber town right about now?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 27, 2011)

As a matter of fact, she did.


----------



## Hero (Apr 27, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Doesn't the mafia outnumber town right about now?



I think so. 

Mafia is banging right now.


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Doesn't the mafia outnumber town right about now?



Don't even think about it we still got Hancock and Sengoku to stop the lynch if you guys unite.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh did I now? 

But you see, that isn't "Not Sportsman-ship like", if I were a poor sport then I'd be negging people the second they did something I didn't like. 

What I did was create a confusion, because everyone seems to believe what they hear/see in this game.


----------



## Hero (Apr 27, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Don't even think about it we still got Hancock and Sengoku to stop the lynch if you guys unite.



Are you mafia


----------



## Savage (Apr 27, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I think so.
> 
> Mafia is banging right now.





Deiboom said:


> Don't even think about it we still got Hancock and Sengoku to stop the lynch if you guys unite.



It's tied. 

What if a mafia gets lucky and kill one of those two and the other is an inactifag? Then what? Mafia teaming up is not so bad. We should wait and see how the day unrolls before we team up.

Hancock ability is a one shot and sengoku can't stop a lynch on the same person twice.


----------



## Friday (Apr 27, 2011)

How convenient of me to die from the bomb, WAD 

And look, I was the doctor.. again.. for the 4th time...


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> Checking in with my iPad and I see that LB finally admitted at she's not WB. Well that's all I have to say for now, see you all later---again.
> 
> EDIT: Okay seeing as LB is pretty much confirmed cooler ill just come out and say it, I'm white beard. Don't believe me then come attack me, I welcome you to, I promise I will not die.



This
10 char


----------



## Olivia (Apr 27, 2011)

What about that Deiboom? I don't own an IPad.


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> What about that Deiboom?



You claimed WB when LB has been confirmed. Please explain why would you claim WB


----------



## Mio (Apr 27, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> It's tied.
> 
> What if a mafia gets lucky and kill one of those two and the other is an inactifag? Then what? Mafia teaming up is not so bad. We should wait and see how the day unrolls before we team up.
> 
> Hancock ability is a one shot and sengoku can't stop a lynch on the same person twice.


Try that and I will massacre the mafia.

If you didn't notice, now that all Godfathers died, I can kill 3 targets at once. I don't intend to do it yet, but such a thing will make me.


----------



## Savage (Apr 27, 2011)

Fine with me. LB can join our mafia alliances. Last phase lynch also didn't reveal LB as WB, so until otherwise, she's part of the alliance.

I trust Tia more than LB.


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

I think we can safely say Tia is also confirmed mafia.
Confirmed mafia list:
Broly
Chaos
Jiraya the gallant
Tia
Fireworks
(JTG)


----------



## Olivia (Apr 27, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> You claimed WB when LB has been confirmed. Please explain why would you claim WB



Honestly I don't know my reasoning behind it, I just thought "Why not, I mean, I'm not going to be here most of the day, so might as well mess with people while I'm gone." Again, I don't know what I'd gain from doing that honestly, and still it makes me question why I did that, because it just makes me look suspicious. 

But whatever, it made the game more fun for me.


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Fine with me. LB can join our mafia alliances. Last phase lynch also didn't reveal LB as WB, so until otherwise, she's part of the alliance.
> 
> I trust Tia more than LB.



Wait what how did it not confirm LB She was the second highest voted an noitara used his ability on her do you really think Townies are that stupid


----------



## Savage (Apr 27, 2011)

Mio said:


> Try that and I will massacre the mafia.
> 
> If you didn't notice, now that all Godfathers died, I can kill 3 targets at once. I don't intend to do it yet, but such a thing will make me.



For one night. This is the perfect chance for you to kill 3 townies and lose your Janitor ability.


----------



## Savage (Apr 27, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> Wait what how did it not confirm LB She was the second highest voted an noitara used his ability on her do you really think Townies are that stupid



Vote count or WAD messed up.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 27, 2011)

Um...what? I just read that comment, JtG, and that's the biggest derp comment I've seen thus far.

Brb finding evidence.


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Fine with me. LB can join our mafia alliances. Last phase lynch also didn't reveal LB as WB, so until otherwise, she's part of the alliance.
> 
> I trust Tia more than LB.



this just confirmed Tia as mafia good job. You should get an award for revealing teamates.


----------



## Mio (Apr 27, 2011)

I already know a bunch of you mafia, JtG, doubt I can kill a townie by mistake at this point


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Um...what? I just read that comment, JtG, and that's the biggest derp comment I've seen thus far.
> 
> Brb finding evidence.



I already Quoted it last page.
We got 6 confirmed mafia at this point I just wish we had more kills.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 27, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> *Day Two End​*
> ​
> Aizen gestured to Nnoitra.
> 
> ...





R o f l c o p t e r said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh look. Who had the second highest amount, then and now?  Now you're getting really desperate.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 27, 2011)

So me saying sorry and JtG saying he trusts me more than LB makes me Mafia? 

Well it doesn't matter, as I'm already suspicious anyways, so guys you can kill me, if you want to, since it seems like no one did so last phase, as I'm soon going to be busy with real life things in the near future.

Although this doesn't mean I want to be modkilled, as I'd still like to participate in the game, but if you guys really don't trust me then kill me, I'll laugh at the result and you guys will be sorry.


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

How come LB got 5 votes when only 4 people voted for her? 
This makes me believe xboxlivegrl's claim earlier was false. Hence making her another suspect.
edit: nvm Rofl did the vote count he couldn't possibly know. He probably just counted worng.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 27, 2011)

You're suspicious, Tia, for claiming Whitebeard when you weren't.


----------



## Dei (Apr 27, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> So me saying sorry and JtG saying he trusts me more than LB makes me Mafia?
> 
> Well it doesn't matter, as I'm already suspicious anyways, so guys you can kill me, if you want to, since it seems like no one did so last phase, as I'm soon going to be busy with real life things in the near future.
> 
> Although this doesn't mean I want to be modkilled, as I'd still like to participate in the game, but if you guys really don't trust me then kill me, I'll laugh at the result and you guys will be sorry.



I didn't suspect you for saying sorry thats just good sportmanship. But i do suspect you because a confirmed mafia is trying to protect you with bullshit claims and that you claimed LB's role before. Time for me to sleep im hoping for a good dayphase when i come back.


----------



## Mio (Apr 27, 2011)

Hm... I'm currently considering if not to reveal Aizen's hidden ability.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Olivia (Apr 27, 2011)

Well personally I can't control what other people do, and I really don't know why JtG is trying to "save" me as I've never talked to him really before now. Maybe he's trying to create more confusion or something, but I can assure you, JtG and I are _not_ on the same side. But again, don't trust me, then kill me. That's what I said last phase and I'll say it again, but it seems no one took my advice. 

*@Mio*: I'm guessing it's something like switching places with someone else, to make it look like Aizen died, but knowing my guessing luck I'm probably wrong, so yes, it'd be of some help if you were to share it, although it's totally up to you.


----------



## Savage (Apr 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Oh look. Who had the second highest amount, then and now?  Now you're getting really desperate.


That was like 5 or so pages before the phase ended. A lot could've happened. How am I desperate? A confirmed mafia is trying to say a confirmed townie is not who she/the lynch says she is. I'm just having fun.


----------



## Mio (Apr 27, 2011)

This is Aizen's hidden ability, [Kyouka Suigetsu]



> If attacked, the one who targetted you dies in your place automatically regardless of ability immunity and appears as "Aizen" in the write-up. If lynched, the lynch will fail. You decide who gets lynched next day phase. The one you choose, will appear as "Aizen" when lynched in the write-up. One-use. As this activates, all actions fail on him for that phase.



This means, Fear is actually Ace. Fear attacked Aizen, but died in his place as the fake "Aizen".

This also means that BROLY is Marco, Chaos is Vista and Zarcrath is probably Jozu.

Town lost all vigilantes and cops, I'm your only hope.


----------



## Savage (Apr 27, 2011)

Confirmed mafia defending a random person = Suspicious random person

Confirmed mafia saying who his teammates are = Lying mafia

Just something I've noticed in mafia games.


----------



## Savage (Apr 27, 2011)

Mio said:


> This is Aizen's hidden ability, [Kyouka Suigetsu]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In others words, we can now kill LB!


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 27, 2011)

Get at me, mafia.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 27, 2011)

As I thought Ace died.


----------



## Mio (Apr 27, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> In others words, we can now kill LB!


Bleach faction would have probably done it themselves anyway. Now we can at least get a doctor to protect her.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 27, 2011)

I called it first, actually.


----------



## Savage (Apr 27, 2011)

Also, to all mafia. If Ace dies Blackbeard comes. Which means we all vote to kill someone for that night phase. I wonder if that applies to Mio?


----------



## Hero (Apr 27, 2011)

-FFFFUUUUUUU


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Possibilities:
> 
> 1.) Fear really is Aizen. This would confirm his so-called "mason" partner Broly as mafia.
> *2.) Fear was Ace and had Kyoka Suigetsu used upon them. Details are not available, but they may be able to project their/another player's appearance/character onto someone else.*
> ...



Quoted for truth.


----------



## Mio (Apr 27, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Also, to all mafia. If Ace dies Blackbeard comes. Which means we all vote to kill someone for that night phase. I wonder if that applies to Mio?


You're welcome to try.

I would learn all the roles of those that voted Blackbeard to kill me once it fails


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 27, 2011)

Wait.

Since Ace seems to have died, does that mean I can use my Quake Punch now? Or only it it was via lynch?

Edit: No, it's for whoever killed them. Aizen should be good as dead, then.


----------



## Mio (Apr 27, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Wait.
> 
> Since Ace seems to have died, does that mean I can use my Quake Punch now? Or only it it was via lynch?
> 
> Edit: No, it's for whoever killed them. Aizen should be good as dead, then.


That would have been true, if not this last part: "As this activates, all actions fail on him for that phase."


----------



## Olivia (Apr 27, 2011)

Except he's invulnerable this phase.

*EDIT:* Mio beat me to it.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't suppose that Quake Punch will be available next phase. :/


----------



## Mio (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm confused to why Fear didn't attack Fireworks like we planned and instead went for Aizen without even telling his masons who he was planning to attack :/


----------



## Fear (Apr 27, 2011)

I would've have busted another mafia had it not been for that ability.

Wait what am I even saying. I am Aizen.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 27, 2011)

Maybe his actions were redirected by someone in the Bleach Mafia, if they have redirecting abilities, so that anyone attacking Yammy, or just Fear, would use all actions on Aizen, or something.


----------



## Savage (Apr 27, 2011)

Mio said:


> I'm confused to why Fear didn't attack Fireworks like we planned and instead went for Aizen without even telling his masons who he was planning to attack :/



Fear was pro mafia and is Bleach faction secret spy.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 27, 2011)

Broly was right all along...

Mio, you said you can kill 3 players, right? You can kill Fireworks, then. You should use the other two on low-lying players like Azn, Bio or Kizaru. Didn't Zarcrath claim to be a mason before you revealed the KS ability? If so, he's a candidate, too.


----------



## Mio (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm not too keen on trusting you yet, JTG.


----------



## Savage (Apr 27, 2011)

You got lucky Mio. We can't use the Blackbeard on you.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 27, 2011)

Well technically you could but then it'd be a waste.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 27, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> You got lucky Mio. We can't use the Blackbeard on you.



Eager to take her out, aren't you?


----------



## Savage (Apr 27, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> Well technically you could but then it'd be a waste.





I'm thinking LB or Deiboom. Depends on how this phase goes and what not.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 27, 2011)

*Day Phase Update*



_Broly lets out a howl as he powers up to Super Saiyan._



> Day 3 - Goes Super Saiyan. His [Assassin] ability now also cannot be protected. He cannot be stopped.


I simply forgot to do that at the beginning of the phase.

Adds suspense and shit 

I should have hooked Yammy up with write-ups for his power-ups too. I guess. It's no secret I dislike the Yammy though


----------



## Savage (Apr 27, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Eager to take her out, aren't you?



Just a little. Not many ways to take her out.


----------



## Savage (Apr 27, 2011)

So much for protecting valuable town Mio.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 27, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Just a little. Not many ways to take her out.



Just one


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 27, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Just a little. Not many ways to take her out.



Good luck with that then, my treacherous little twin.


----------



## Savage (Apr 27, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> Just one



The answer to everything!


----------



## Mio (Apr 27, 2011)

So many protection bypassing shit


----------



## Savage (Apr 27, 2011)

Mio said:


> So many protection bypassing shit



All this non sense could've been avoided if you didn't reveal me.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 27, 2011)

Mio said:


> So many protection bypassing shit



>YOUR< ideas


----------



## Mio (Apr 27, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> >YOUR< ideas


I stopped working on the game and left the rest to you, the adjustments, balancing and stuff, don't blame me 

I'm not blaming you either


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 27, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> >YOUR< ideas



Are you saying Mio suggested said ideas?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 27, 2011)

The balance of the game is fine.

I already see what's going to happen. It is the gift of my foresight 

I love it. This game is a success to me no matter what.


----------



## Mio (Apr 27, 2011)

Indeed it is fun 

It was just classic town butthurtness upon the imminent rape the mafia will do upon us tonight


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 27, 2011)

This ought to be interesting.


----------



## Savage (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey WAD, does aizen control this phase lynch since he used his special ability?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 27, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Hey WAD, does aizen control this phase lynch since he used his special ability?



No. That would have only happened in the event that the players attempted to lynch Aizen.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 27, 2011)

*DAY ACTION INCOMING*


----------



## Olivia (Apr 27, 2011)

Wonder what it could be.


----------



## Savage (Apr 27, 2011)

Okay I have some good news and some bad news. Which do you guys want to hear first?


----------



## Olivia (Apr 27, 2011)

Both, I don't care, I have good news of my own.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 27, 2011)

*Day Phase Update*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwH1taatvyM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Savage (Apr 27, 2011)

*Good news:*
*Spoiler*: __ 



It's a good day to be mafia. 





*Bad news:*
*Spoiler*: __ 






*Bad news 1:*
*Spoiler*: __ 



It sucks to be town right now. 





*Bad news 2:*
*Spoiler*: __ 



It looks like Mio doesn't have her 3 night kills.


----------



## Mio (Apr 27, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> *Bad news 2:*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




I can get them anytime I wish though, I just have to kill the real Aizen


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 27, 2011)

Can I throw a wild guess on who Aizen is?


----------



## Savage (Apr 27, 2011)

Mio said:


> I can get them anytime I wish though, I just have to kill the real Aizen



You should ask Fireworks. I think she might know.


----------



## Savage (Apr 27, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Can I throw a wild guess on who Aizen is?



Go for it.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 27, 2011)

I have good news and bad news as well.

*Bad News:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



There's a tortoise in my shower. 




*Good News:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm engaged! I can't believe it I'm so excited!~~~ !!!

Oh wait, did you think I was talking about the mafia game? No, I was talking about real life. 




*@JTG:* Yes, telling us who you think Aizen is would be good. That way we can at least start guessing, and speculating, which we are already doing in our own minds I think.


----------



## Savage (Apr 27, 2011)

Do all mafia factions want to work together until town is completely gone?


*@Tia:* That's some pretty neat stuff you told us.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 27, 2011)

Well you shared some good and bad news so I thought I should do the same.


----------



## Mio (Apr 27, 2011)

Aizen is probably Sajin, that dog 

I should kill or investigate him at one point, actually.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 27, 2011)

Who did you use your day investigation on this phase?


----------



## Mio (Apr 27, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant, he's Cooler.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh yeah that's right, thanks for reminding me why I voted for him.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 27, 2011)

I heard about your engagement in the FC, Tia, so congrats!

And well, Mio pretty much called my guess on Aizen. But I'll think of other candidates.


----------



## Savage (Apr 27, 2011)

Mio is a liar! Me no Cooler.


----------



## Savage (Apr 27, 2011)

What's your role JTG? It's either you tell us now or we find out when the night phase is over. When do you prefer?


----------



## Savage (Apr 27, 2011)

Please all mafia faction let me know if you guys want to work together. We all have a confirmed member that can vouche for the team. Just let that person announce it. (Me, LifeMaker, and Fireworks)


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 27, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> What's your role JTG? It's either you tell us now or we find out when the night phase is over. When do you prefer?



As if I'd blatantly reveal myself to a confirmed mafioso. I could give a clue, though.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 27, 2011)

*INCOMING DAY ACTION*


----------



## Olivia (Apr 27, 2011)

This better be the real deal this time.


----------



## Savage (Apr 27, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> As if I'd blatantly reveal myself to a confirmed mafioso. I could give a clue, though.



If you mafia then don't worry. You won't be attacked by my faction.


*Use the Blackbeard thing to take out LB!*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 27, 2011)

*Day Phase Update*​
Ulquiorra had been watching. The key component in sabotaging the enemy's logistics would be disabling their medical aid. This...creature was highly proficient and efficient at treating the injuries in the war so far. He had to be dealt with.



*Ulquiorra*: _Cero Oscuras_​
The explosion from the impact was tremendous. Ulquiorra looked into the smoke sullenly.

*Ulquiorra*: Oh. What's this? You survived? But you're not the same as before. It's almost as if you have a Resurreccion too.

The creature formerly known as Chopper simply let out a monstrous bellow in response.

*Link Removed*

*Ulquiorra* used *[Cero Oscuras]* to kill *Chopper*.
*Chopper* has returned with *[Monster Point]*!​


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh shit...


----------



## Savage (Apr 27, 2011)

Go on a rampage chopper!!!


----------



## Olivia (Apr 27, 2011)

You do realize it's random people right?


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 27, 2011)

Random said, I hope Chopper takes out LM, Fireworks, Zarcrath or someone else who I think is more shady.

That reminds me, my guesses on Aizen:

* Sajin

* Awesome

* ETT

I haven't seen these guys post much, the latte since 1st phase.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 27, 2011)

*DAY ACTION INCOMING*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 27, 2011)

In b4 troll.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 27, 2011)

I wonder what this is. 

And I hope it isn't one of those fake ones.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 27, 2011)

voyeur galore.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 27, 2011)

*Day Phase Update*​​
Broly howled with anger as he sent an energy blast at Cooler. Cooler was sent flying through mountains as the blast permanently scarred the landscape.

But even though Cooler was left badly wounded, he would be able to return...with some upgrades.



*Broly* has killed *Cooler*.

*Cooler* has returned as *Meta Cooler*.​


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 27, 2011)

standingovation.gif


----------



## Mio (Apr 27, 2011)

You know what to do, Hancock.

DBZ Mafia wasted a kill, pitiful.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 27, 2011)

Let's pray Hancock is active.


----------



## Jαmes (Apr 27, 2011)

interesting turn of events. 

imma need more popcorn. 

/back to the shadows


----------



## Savage (Apr 27, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Mio]*


----------



## Mio (Apr 27, 2011)

Your foolish attempt amuses me,

​




inb4 Hancock trolls me​


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 27, 2011)

Lol @ DBZ faction.


----------



## Hero (Apr 27, 2011)

:rofl :rofl :rofl Mio!


----------



## Olivia (Apr 27, 2011)

I'll laugh if Hancock doesn't do anything.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 27, 2011)

Just curious, WAD. Did you give Cooler *100*x vote just for lulz effect?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 27, 2011)

That was again another one of Mio's brilliant ideas.


----------



## Hero (Apr 27, 2011)

*Bye Mio!*


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 27, 2011)

Hancock controls the vote. As for whoever is saying I'm suspicious; scum. Come at me.


----------



## Hero (Apr 27, 2011)

Okay hancock lol


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 27, 2011)

Fireworks, your Bleach mafia lacks resolve and Will of T. I'm not so proud. 

You are not destined to win this fight.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 28, 2011)

How dissapointing mafia scums,you desperate attempt to kill Mio 
Hancock or the Governor is laughing


----------



## Firaea (Apr 28, 2011)

Firstly, *[VOTE LYNCH JIRAIYA THE GALLANT]*. Good job wasting your kill, Broly - we couldn't have you rampaging around anyway so thanks for being pro-town. Of course, Hancock better not be inactive - we definitely can't have Mio done in by that ability of his.

Secondly,



Deiboom said:


> My experiment last phase went perfectly. I know most of the bleach faction by now
> *[Vote lynch Jiraya the gallant]*



Sorry if I'm missing something, but you were pretty damn confirmed as mafia last phase if memory fails me not. Unless there's solid reason to disprove that (I don't see it thus far) I'm not gonna buy it if you're gonna say it's an experiment. 

Thirdly, considering Aizen's ability, Fear is most definitely Ace - which therefore clears Broly and Chaos. Seriously, there's no way a mafia would pull a shenanigan like that since it's perfectly easy for the real Marco/Vista to counterclaim them - effectively removing three mafia players. So yes, there's no need to suspect Broly and Chaos at all, honestly.

Confirmed mafiosos:
JtG, who will be our lynch. Most importantly, Hancock must vote him with her ability.
Tia Halibel (No way someone who fakeclaims a town role is town, honestly.)
Fireworks (Yammy) - In all honesty, she must die. She gains a night kill subsequently...


That's all I recall at the moment. Are there any I've left out?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 28, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Jiraiya the Gallant]*

DBZ mafia trying too hard to use Cooler's ability 

Do your thing Hancock.


----------



## Zarcrath (Apr 28, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Jiraiya the Gallant]*


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 28, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Go on a rampage chopper!!!



You better start preparing your anus. Your buddies and the rest of the mafia as well. I'm BFF with the Gods of RNG, bitches. 

Inb4 I kill townies.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 28, 2011)

this is some good shit


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 28, 2011)

*Day Phase Update*
​
Buu's attention was, yet again, focused on one of his allies.

Buu: Your powers are interesting...I think I'll take them.



*Buu* used his *[Absorb]* ability on his teammate *Meta Cooler.*
He has acquired the ability *[Phase Protector]*​


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 28, 2011)

*votes:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Deiboom* -> Jiraya the Gallant
*Mio* -> Fireworks > Jiraiya the Gallant
*LegendaryBeauty* -> Fireworks > Jiraiya the Gallant
*Fear*-> Jiraiya the Gallant
*xboxlivegrl* -> Jiraiya the Gallant
*Mei Lin* -> Jiraiya the Gallant
*Sajin* -> Jiraiya the Gallant
*LifeMaker* -> Jiraiya the Gallant
*Narcissus* -> Jiraiya the Gallant
*R o f l c o p t e r* -> Jiraiya the Gallant
*Cloudkicker* -> Jiraiya the Gallant
*BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ* -> Jiraiya the Gallant
*JiraiyaTheGallant* -> Fireworks > Jiraiya the Gallant
*Bioness* -> Jiraiya the Gallant
*Fireworks* -> Jiraiya the Gallant
*Zarcrath* -> Jiraiya the Gallant > Mio > Jiraiya the Gallant
*Tia Halibel* -> Jiraiya the Gallant
*Jiraiya the Gallant* -> Mio
*Wormodragon* -> Jiraiya the Gallant
*Butō Renjin* -> Jiraiya the Gallant
*sarun uchiha* -> Jiraiya the Gallant
*KizaruTachio* -> Jiraiya the Gallant
*Chaos* -> Jiraiya the Gallant

*Jiraiya the Gallant -> 20 votes
Mio -> 1 vote*


----------



## Sarun (Apr 28, 2011)

*[vote lynch Jiraiya the Gallant]*

nearly forgot to vote this phase.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for the vote count, aiyanah.

I might have to replace people who haven't posted/voted in this phase. I might do so because this would be the last phase I'm willing to replace people before it becomes too unfair and imbalanced for late game additions. Anyone that's inactive from Phase 4 and up will be modkilled, not replaced.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 28, 2011)

* [VOTE LYNCH JIRAIYA THE GALLANT]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 28, 2011)

And the phase ends in approximately 3 hours.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 28, 2011)

*Amrun, Awesome, AznKuchikiChick, Chaos, EnterTheTao *

All of the following haven't voted in this phase.

If they posted at least, they'll be alright, if they haven't posted, then I'm going to check their general activity since the game has started, and if I feel it has been unsatisfactory, I will move to replace them.

Two hours left.

EDIT: Looks like Amrun might be the only one I must replace :/


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 28, 2011)

I know i've said it, but i really wish i had a daykill about now


----------



## Fear (Apr 28, 2011)

I will gladly take her place.


----------



## Chaos (Apr 28, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch JtG]*

Lol Deiboom. Foolish little mafia.


----------



## Savage (Apr 28, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> I know i've said it, but i really wish i had a daykill about now



Who do you plan on attacking at night?


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 28, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Who do you plan on attacking at night?



who i'm told 

but i i had a daykill i'd get to pick myself


----------



## Savage (Apr 28, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> who i'm told
> 
> but i i had a daykill i'd get to pick myself



Do you know who the other members are?


----------



## Savage (Apr 28, 2011)

This is the most active I've seen Deiboom in...EVER!!


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 28, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Do you know who the other members are?



I know all


----------



## Savage (Apr 28, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> I know all



You should ask if they want to join a mafia alliance until all town is gone.


----------



## Dei (Apr 28, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> This is the most active I've seen Deiboom in...EVER!!



Im always active in games i play except for 1 wich i didn't care for to much. Mio investigate Wormo if you can.


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 28, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> You should ask if they want to join a mafia alliance until all town is gone.



the issue is under debate


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 28, 2011)

*Day Phase Three End*
​
Izaya: Well well well, this could be...problematic.

During one of his routine investigations, he came across one hundred cyborgs parading through his streets. Their metal looked pretty resilient, and the fact there was 100 of them. No chance Izaya would be able to take them on with his trusty switchblade.

It's a good thing he expected her to show up. Right...about...now...

Hancock: Stay away from Izaya-sama you fiends!

A purple blur blazed through the battlefield. 

Hancock: _Perfume Femur!_

She repeated the name of her attack as she whirled around, blitzing all of the Meta Coolers, spinning on her hands, cartwheeling, flipping, landing kicks that would first petrify the area of contact, and then smash it.

Within seconds, not even a minute, all 100 of them had been reduced to nothing but rubble. 

She tilted her head back, pumping her chest out, pointed her finger at the ground in her famous "Looking so down on you I can't see you" pose and declared.

Hancock: No one touches my precious Izaya-sama! 



*Boa Hancock* has used her *[Spite]* ability to lynch *Jiraiya the Gallant[Cooler]* who had returned as *Meta Cooler*.

*Amrun *has been replaced by *Grαhf*

*Day Phase Three Ends

Night Phase Three Begins

NO TALKING. PLEASE SEND IN YOUR ACTIONS.*​


----------



## Savage (Apr 28, 2011)

Well shit.


Don't forget to kill LB with the Blackbeard thing tonight.


----------



## Amrun (Apr 28, 2011)

Why did you replace me?  I voted last phase.  You could have texted me.  I'm really sorry, though.  It's been hell week for me. x.x


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 29, 2011)

Still missing actions. It's convenient I'm actually kind of busy. I'll let night phase go another 4-6 hours to send in your actions depending on when I am most available.

EDIT: Sorry Amrun 

Also, I don't know why mafia has been voting for Blackbeard.

Why would he come? Ace isn't dead


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 30, 2011)

*Night Phase Three End*


*Kakuzu* attacked *Usopp* who hid behind *Kakuzu* with his *[Coward]* ability! As a result, *sarun uchiha[Kakuzu]* killed himself. He was also attacked by *Frieza* from *DBZ Mafia*.

*Hidan* has acquired the blood of *Kizaru*.

*Bioness[Jimbei]* was killed by *Ulquiorra* from *Bleach Mafia*.

*Deiboom[Boa Hancock]* was killed by *Grimmjow*.

*Fireworks[???]* was killed by *Izaya*. *Chopper* had attempted to attack him too.

*Kakuzu* and *Fireworks* both dropped *Dragon Balls*! *DBZ Mafia* now possesses 5/7 of them

*Night Phase Three Ends

Day Four Begins

YOU MAY NOW POST
*​
*EDIT*: Sorry for the late ending of the night phase, people. Although the actions trickled in very slowly and quite late this time. No reason to be late with them as I send out Phase PMs.

Also, I still intend to edit in this write-up and the second night phase with an actual storyline. I'll be dropping hints as I've been doing pretty regularly in this game. I've just been quite busy where I haven't been able to stay on the computer for more than half an hour at a time.

Also, why were you mafias sending me Blackbeard votes? Ace isn't dead


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 30, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH LIFEMAKER]*
Time to die, zombiescum. 

Also, lol at me attacking Fireworks.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 30, 2011)

At this point I've lost who we suspect and don't suspect, so I'll go after inactive people:

*[Vote Lynch xboxlivegrl]*


----------



## Dei (Apr 30, 2011)

Good luck townies. You have many confirmed mafias by now so please don't town.
/dead


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 30, 2011)

pfft, i might as well be dead, being known i'm kinda easy to roleblock *sigh*


----------



## Firaea (Apr 30, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> At this point I've lost who we suspect and don't suspect, so I'll go after inactive people:
> 
> *[Vote Lynch xboxlivegrl]*



I've yet to forget that you revealed as Whitebeard, so that's one target.

Considering that Lifemaker is now lynch-able, I think we can well go with him as our lynch target while looking out for other targets for the night.

Does anyone have some kind of a list denoting the confirmed players and the remaining mafia roles alive? It may be easier to narrow down our suspects as such.

Personally, I'm always wary of the quiet ones. For one, Sajin has been unusually quiet, and xboxlivegrl has simply been acting rather suspiciously from the start of the game IMO. Might be worth looking into, though I can't be perfectly certain.

*[VOTE LYNCH LIFEMAKER]* for now.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 30, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch LifeMaker]*

Tia's a worthy lead though.


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 30, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch LifeMaker]

Yammy&Kakuzu dead and Frieza failure 
but lost Jimbei ..
*


----------



## Mio (Apr 30, 2011)

EVERYONE SWITCH VOTES TO TIA HALIBEL.

She's Hidan.

[*Vote Lynch Tia Halibel*]

Even I can't kill Hidan, since she's unkillable like me, so we have to lynch her. 

I will kill LifeMaker myself during the night.

Oh and, Fireworks was obviously Yammy.

It's also in Bleach and Dragonball mafia interest to lynch her, since even they can't kill her and she got quite a bit of blood from them. Not to mention that they have to kill all the enemy mafia too to win. Only I can win with them.


----------



## Zarcrath (Apr 30, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Tia Halibel]*


----------



## Mei Lin (Apr 30, 2011)

*[Lynch Tia Halibel]
*No wonder shes so active *
*


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Apr 30, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Tia Halibel]*


----------



## Hero (Apr 30, 2011)

Mio said:


> EVERYONE SWITCH VOTES TO TIA HALIBEL.
> 
> She's Hidan.
> 
> ...



You           .


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 30, 2011)

*[Vote Tia Halibel]*

Twelve hour shift. Be back later.


----------



## Firaea (Apr 30, 2011)

In that case, *[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH TIA HALIBEL].*

Pretty clear phase ahead of us, it seems.


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 30, 2011)

*yawn*

[issues dire threats of retribution that everyone knows he can't carry out]


----------



## Mio (Apr 30, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> You           .


I'm sorry 

Also mafia, in the unlikely scenario that you manage to kill town even though I'm helping them the best I can, I suggest you to not go after me. I have no problem working with you guys too, I'm a survivor after all. The first mafia to hire me will have my loyal services.

However, till even a single town member is alive, I would have to say no.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Apr 30, 2011)

Certainly placing all your cards ** on the table, eh Mio?


----------



## Mio (Apr 30, 2011)

Indeed, town is losing even with all my help 

Can't imagine what would have happened if you didn't find me so early


----------



## Hero (Apr 30, 2011)

Mio said:


> I'm sorry
> 
> Also mafia, in the unlikely scenario that you manage to kill town even though I'm helping them the best I can, I suggest you to not go after me. I have no problem working with you guys too, I'm a survivor after all. The first mafia to hire me will have my loyal services.
> 
> However, till even a single town member is alive, I would have to say no.



That's alright. 

But you can make it up to me by playing in my next mafia game!


----------



## Sajin (Apr 30, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Tia Harribel]*

I like when I don't even need to think about the lynch


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 30, 2011)

play little ones, play 
i like how this game is turning out


----------



## Big Bοss (Apr 30, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Tia Halibel]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Apr 30, 2011)

lol Tia is still here people? I told ya'll about Tia ages ago. 

/dead


----------



## Jeroen (Apr 30, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH TIA HALIBEL]* it is then.


----------



## EnterTheTao (Apr 30, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Tia Hallibel]*

Oh god. Kakuzu


----------



## Mio (Apr 30, 2011)

Sajin said:


> *[Vote lynch Tia Harribel]*
> 
> I like when I don't even need to think about the lynch


Must be because you're "dead"


----------



## Sajin (Apr 30, 2011)

I am?  It still shows I'm alive in the OP, oh well.


----------



## Mio (Apr 30, 2011)

Sajin said:


> I am?  It still shows I'm alive in the OP, oh well.


You know what I mean...


----------



## Sajin (Apr 30, 2011)

I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 30, 2011)

i dont have to do a vote count for this phase right?
its pretty obvious who's getting lynched unless you guys do something extraordinary


----------



## Olivia (Apr 30, 2011)

Took you guys long enough. Honestly I can't believe I wasn't seen through at the beginning. Claiming WhiteBeard and saying "Fine, don't believe me, then kill me, I won't be killed." 

I personally find it annoying as I've enjoyed this game, but I know I'll have the last laugh.


----------



## Sarun (Apr 30, 2011)

@ Usopp

/Game Dead


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 30, 2011)

*[vote lynch tia halibel]*


----------



## LifeMaker (Apr 30, 2011)

* [vote lynch AznKuchikiChick] *

bandwagoner...!


----------



## Awesome (Apr 30, 2011)

*[vote lynch Tia Halibel]*


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 30, 2011)

lifemaker make some more threats


----------



## Scar (Apr 30, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Tia Halibel]*
What's up Awesome? Awfully quiet this game. 9 posts...



> [change vote lynch Mio]
> 
> I trust LB.



you quoted the above and then your post the following phase was...



> [vote lynch LB]
> 
> I'm finally back, and I don't really have the time to go through the 54 pages. If you can give me a summary I can change my vote to a better one



 
You used that same line in kabuto's night of murder when you were mafia with me, saying your behind so you look inactive when really your just laying low.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 30, 2011)

I wonder why Ulquiorra, Grimmjow, or Kizaru never ratted me out.


----------



## Mio (Apr 30, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> I wonder why Ulquiorra, Grimmjow, or Kizaru never ratted me out.


They must fear you


----------



## Olivia (Apr 30, 2011)

Well I am the best villain from any series, I _must_ be feared.


----------



## Mio (Apr 30, 2011)

I think by next phase I would have figured who everyone is 

My cop will become useless, sadly


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 30, 2011)

>implying you dont already know who everyone is


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 30, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Tia Halibel]*

Time to die, you insane, sadomasochistic, vampiric maniac of deadly zealotry.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 30, 2011)

You also forgot "and all the awesomeness of this world".


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 30, 2011)

:ho His laugh is all the awesomeness of this world.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TtCAK9tCOiw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Olivia (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## Hero (Apr 30, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> I wonder why Ulquiorra, Grimmjow, or Kizaru never ratted me out.



Mafia love, hello! 

/deadspeaking.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 30, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> I wonder why Ulquiorra, Grimmjow, or Kizaru never ratted me out.



they would rat themselves out in the process


----------



## Olivia (Apr 30, 2011)

Well that makes sense.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Apr 30, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> they would rat themselves out in the process



Indeed, and that would be too risky.

Didn't Hidan get one other's blood as well?


----------



## Olivia (Apr 30, 2011)

I got Ulquiorra's, Grimmjow's, Kizaru's, and I think that's it.


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 30, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Indeed, and that would be too risky.
> 
> Didn't Hidan get one other's blood as well?


anyone who attacked hidan had their blood taken


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 30, 2011)

Tia is Hidan? 

I hate Hidan.

*[Vote Lynch Tia Halibel]*


----------



## Olivia (Apr 30, 2011)

But Hidan is teh awesomeness!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 30, 2011)

Kakuzu's better


----------



## KizaruTachio (Apr 30, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Tia Halibel]*

Sorry sis


----------



## EnterTheTao (May 1, 2011)

Hallibel finally dying.


----------



## Olivia (May 1, 2011)

What do you have against me?


----------



## Chaos (May 1, 2011)

Hidan is boss.

Let's kill him.

*[Vote Lynch Tia]*


----------



## aiyanah (May 1, 2011)

*votes:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*R o f l c o p t e r* -> LifeMaker > Tia Halibel
*Tia Halibel* -> xboxlivegrl
*Wormodragon* -> LifeMaker > Tia Halibel
*Butō Renjin* -> LifeMaker > Tia Halibel
*Mei Lin* -> LifeMaker > Tia Halibel
*Mio* -> Tia Halibel
*Zarcrath* -> Tia Halibel
*xboxlivegrl* -> Tia Halibel
*LegendaryBeauty* -> Tia Halibel
*Sajin* -> Tia Haribel
*Grαhf* -> Tia Halibel
*EnterTheTao* -> Tia Halibel
*AznKuchikiChick* -> Tia Halibel
*LifeMaker* -> AznKuchikiChick
*Awesome* -> Tia Halibel
*CloudKicker* -> Tia Halibel
*JiraiyaTheGallant* -> Tia Halibel
*KizaruTachio* -> Tia Halibel
*Chaos* -> Tia Halibel
*BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ* > Tia Halibel

*Tia Halibel -> 18 votes
xboxlivegrl -> 1 vote
AznKuchikiChick -> 1 vote*


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (May 1, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Tia Halibel]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 1, 2011)

You made it by the skin of your teeth, BROLY. I'm modkilling anyone who doesn't post once per phase from hereon out.

Ending Day Phase now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 1, 2011)

*Day Phase Four End*​
>Uninterested in making a write-up.

*Tia Halibel[Mecha Hidan]* was lynched.​
Before she died though, she killed the following three people who she had collected blood from:

*Awesome[Ulquiorra]*
*Grahf[Grimmjow]*
*Narcissus[Kizaru]* (who would have been modkilled due to inactivity anyways).



A *Dragon Ball* dropped. *DBZ Mafia* now possesses 6/7 of them.

*Day Phase Four Ends

Night Phase Four Begins

NO TALKING. PLEASE SEND IN YOUR ACTIONS.*​
I'm doing this every 24 hours now, if you're late, then you're an asshole. I'm not waiting for inconsiderate bastards with no respect for other peoples' time.


----------



## Olivia (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Hero (May 1, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> *Day Phase Four End*​
> >Uninterested in making a write-up.
> 
> *Tia Halibel[Mecha Hidan]* was lynched.​
> ...



My mafia team!


----------



## Narcissus (May 1, 2011)

Just to point out, my inactivity was mainly due to traveling back home from school. No big loss though, my role was useless. 

/dead


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 1, 2011)

Can night phase be over ?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 2, 2011)

In less than 12 hours, it will be.

No excuses. No pity.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 2, 2011)

*Night Phase Four End*

**Izaya* kills *Sajin[Aizen]*

*[Kyouka Suigetsu]* is shattered! The illusion is dispelled. Fear was actually *Ace*.

*BLACKBEARD WILL ARRIVE SOON!*

*Nnoitra* from *Bleach Mafia* attempted to kill *Vista*, however Vista's *[Duelist]* ability activated and he attacked Nnoitra back, who could not be killed as he is *[Bulletproof]*

*Frieza* from *DBZ Mafia* kills *LegendaryBeauty[Whitebeard]* who became vulnerable as it was revealed *Ace* is dead.

*SHANKS WILL ARRIVE SOON!*

*Chopper* attacked *Usopp* who was hiding behind Chopper, since Chopper is *[Bulletproof]*, he does not kill himself.

*Sasori* from *Naruto Mafia* kills *Buto Renjin[Frieza]*.


*The Aizen situation was a tough one to handle. I had to reveal Izaya's hidden kill, since if the kill stayed "truly hidden", then the illusion of Ace being alive would have lasted throughout the entire game, making Whitebeard effectively unkillable, and it would have never allowed the triggering of the Blackbeard/Shanks events, which was intended. Janitor kills should not keep events from activating, only the Kyouka Suigetsu was able to "deceive" the game.

*Night Phase Four Ends

Day Phase Five Begins

YOU MAY NOW POST.*​
As soon as I'm done sending out phase PMs, I will be working on a MASSIVE WRITE-UP for all the updates about to take place.

Also xboxlivegrl has notified me she might be inactive for this phase, so she will be excluded from a modkill if she does not post.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 2, 2011)

Oh look. Confirmed to be Brooke-turned Whitebeard.  MVP material right there.

/dead

Edit:  Buto's always after me. Why're you so obsessed? Rage from the Death Note mafia finale? 

/dead


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 2, 2011)

*MASSIVE DAY UPDATES INCOMING*

(not to be confused with day actions)


----------



## Mio (May 2, 2011)

Okay, lynch Wormodragon, he's Buu.

Town, PM WhatADrag to use Shanks to kill LifeMaker, he's Edo Zoro.

[*Vote Lynch Wormodragon*]

We got this everyone.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 2, 2011)

*Day Phase Update​*
*Blackbeard*: Zehahahaha! Ace is dead huh? So is the old man? That will make me becoming the Pirate King so much easier! The Whitebeard pirates are history! Now it is the Age of Blackbeard!





> When Ace dies, Blackbeard shows up as a one-night unplayable role. All mafia members PM the moderator submitting their votes on who he will kill. This is a special attack.



*Mafia* PM me your Blackbeard votes during this night phase!​
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Shanks: Whitebeard, the world of pirates will never forget you. The new era will carry on your legacy and the will of the late Ace. I will personally guarantee it.





> When Whitebeard dies, Shanks shows up as a one-day unplayable role. All town members PM the moderator submitting their votes on who he will kill. This is a special attack.



*Town* PM me your Shanks votes during this day phase!​
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Izaya: Well well well, with the bosses out of the way, this will make my job a lot easier.





> When all 3 Mafia Godfathers are dead, he will be allowed one night to kill three people instead of one with [Serial Killer].



*Izaya* may now choose to kill three people in one night at any time he pleases.​
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVPYgzt1_X8[/YOUTUBE]

*Broly* has transformed into his *Legendary Super Saiyan* state!



> Day 5 - Becomes Legendary. His [Assassin] ability will now bypass [Bulletproof] and cannot be stopped.


----------



## aiyanah (May 2, 2011)

a whole lot of kills are gonna happen lol


----------



## Mei Lin (May 2, 2011)

Easy win for us for once


----------



## Chaos (May 2, 2011)

Wow, that was actually a good night phase for once.

Lolnnoitra. Try again, bastard.


----------



## LifeMaker (May 2, 2011)

can we lynch Izaya with votes?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 2, 2011)

You can always lynch Izaya 

*All* actions fail on him, however


----------



## LifeMaker (May 2, 2011)

awww, that sucks. i knew there was a reason i didn't make you Lord English


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 2, 2011)

Hurtful, LM 

Being an RNG God was fun, too


----------



## LifeMaker (May 2, 2011)

yeah, i did love the way that you nulled everything, you really annoyed some people lol 

anyway back on tpoic... still alive. still always roleblocked... life is so dull


----------



## Mio (May 2, 2011)

This game is slowly dying, vote for Wormo people


----------



## Zarcrath (May 2, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Wormodragon]*


----------



## Mei Lin (May 2, 2011)

*[ lynch Wormodragon]
*Winning has never been so simple


----------



## LifeMaker (May 2, 2011)

* [Vote Lynch Mio] *

*needs another 100 vites about now*


----------



## Chaos (May 2, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Wormo]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 2, 2011)

Mio said:


> This game is slowly dying, vote for Wormo people



Technically with 14 out of 40 players left alive after four phases, that's not all that slow


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 2, 2011)

This game isn't dying. Less activity is to be expected with less players. Durarara can be called dead.

*[Vote Lynch Wormodragon]*


----------



## Mio (May 2, 2011)

That Chopper should kill someone already, I want blood.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 2, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Oh look. Confirmed to be Brooke-turned Whitebeard.  MVP material right there.
> 
> /dead
> 
> ...


I'm not always after you, i just happened to be the one to do the faction kill.

/dead


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 2, 2011)

Durarara game disagrees. 

/dead 4 realz


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 2, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Wormodragon]*


----------



## LifeMaker (May 2, 2011)

everyone should go with me. Mio is Gin Ichimaru, i'm certain of it


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 2, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Durarara game disagrees.
> 
> /dead 4 realz


Killing you twice does not equate to always going after you 

/dead 4 real now


----------



## EnterTheTao (May 2, 2011)

If Mio wasn't Izaya 

But Lifemaker's trying to confuse us all. I can only wonder how my action has been forced. This is two nights in a row.

Someone has an ability that causes my action to be used even if do not use it.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 2, 2011)

Death Note game says "Hi". Perhaps I should broaden my meaning to any form of action used against me. 

Not to mention you failed both times.  This was the first you succeeded.

/dead 4 srs


----------



## Mio (May 2, 2011)

EnterTheTao said:


> If Mio wasn't Izaya
> 
> But Lifemaker's trying to confuse us all. I can only wonder how my action has been forced. This is two nights in a row.
> 
> Someone has an ability that causes my action to be used even if do not use it.


Must have been Aizen, he's dead now though, killed him for good.


----------



## aiyanah (May 2, 2011)

rng giving mio izaya
rng is a troll


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 2, 2011)

Mio said:


> Must have been Aizen, he's dead now though, killed him for good.



He was SO close to getting the Hogyoku too.

I'm sure he would have won


----------



## Jeroen (May 2, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH WORMODRAGON]*



Mio said:


> That Chopper should kill someone already, I want blood.



Kill is decided by rng. 
So, not my fault that no blood is spilled.


----------



## Mio (May 2, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> He was SO close to getting the Hogyoku too.
> 
> I'm sure he would have won


Too bad he met someone above his level. 



Better luck next time, Sajin-kun.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 2, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Death Note game says "Hi". Perhaps I should broaden my meaning to any form of action used against me.
> 
> Not to mention you failed both times.  This was the first you succeeded.
> 
> /dead 4 srs


Oi, i do not always go after you 

/dead, seriously now


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (May 3, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Wormdragon]*

Yo Mio do u know who Broly is?!


----------



## Firaea (May 3, 2011)

What the hell? So it seems that Mio's finally turning her back on the town. 

I'm NOT Buu, nor am I mafia. I don't see how the heck I could be mafia when I've been trying my best to help town as much as possible.


----------



## Chaos (May 3, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> What the hell? So it seems that Mio's finally turning her back on the town.
> 
> I'm NOT Buu, nor am I mafia. I don't see how the heck I could be mafia when I've been trying my best to help town as much as possible.



Why would Mio desert now? 

And what other role would you posses then?


----------



## Firaea (May 3, 2011)

Chaos said:


> Why would Mio desert now?
> 
> And what other role would you posses then?



I don't know what the hell she's up to, but I'm Inazuma.


----------



## Scar (May 3, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Wormodragon]*.....


----------



## Firaea (May 3, 2011)

Switch your votes off me you sheep. Let me say for the last time that I am NOT Buu. Mio's leading all of you by the noses. 

*[VOTE LYNCH LIFEMAKER]*

If anything, you should be going after that resurrected monstrosity.


----------



## Chaos (May 3, 2011)

Bro, you're claiming a role that's impossible to confirm or deny by any means but a cop, and no cop has stepped up to confirm or deny you.

Not to mention that a doublevoter is hardly a loss and that Mio has been sincere with us so far.


----------



## Jeroen (May 3, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> Switch your votes off me you sheep. Let me say for the last time that I am NOT Buu. Mio's leading all of you by the noses.
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH LIFEMAKER]*
> 
> If anything, you should be going after that resurrected monstrosity.



If you are who you say you are then Mio will get lynched next phase. 

As for LifeMaker, he's getting town's votes during the nightphase. So, he'll be gone soon enough.


----------



## Firaea (May 3, 2011)

Chaos said:


> Bro, you're claiming a role that's impossible to confirm or deny by any means but a cop, and no cop has stepped up to confirm or deny you.
> 
> Not to mention that a doublevoter is hardly a loss and that Mio has been sincere with us so far.



Yes, because a double-voter means nothing, you guys are gonna town and before long you'll realise that you'll be towning the whole townie population away. What are the chances? Mio has 3 kills, which along with the mafia, can easily demolish the town. 

I can't believe I trusted Mio earlier. Should've known that she'd turn on us when the odds were unfavourable.


----------



## Chaos (May 3, 2011)

Just a head's up, Shanks votes should be in the day, not the night


----------



## Chaos (May 3, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> Yes, because a double-voter means nothing, you guys are gonna town and before long you'll realise that you'll be towning the whole townie population away. What are the chances? Mio has 3 kills, which along with the mafia, can easily demolish the town.
> 
> I can't believe I trusted Mio earlier. Should've known that she'd turn on us when the odds were unfavourable.



If Mio turns on us now, we're lost anyway. We ain't got any killing roles left.

At least, if you turn out innocent, we'll have the satisfaction of knowing she's a traitor and can kill her tomorrow.

So, if you can't prove your innocence, I'm not taking the risk of antagonizing someone who has been great help until now in favor of someone who could just as well be mafia


----------



## Jeroen (May 3, 2011)

Chaos said:


> Just a head's up, Shanks votes should be in the day, not the night



Ah... you're right.
-sends in vote-


----------



## Firaea (May 3, 2011)

Fair that be, thou sheep of that mindless shepherd
Whose meek demeanour beguiles her foul will.
And therein thou shalt sooner all be damned
For the very hand that hath led thee hither
Shalt thence lead thee all to infernal Hell. 

**


----------



## Mei Lin (May 3, 2011)

Wormo lying till the very end. Just die scum


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 3, 2011)

Dosen't blackbeard still have a chance at killing mio


----------



## Jeroen (May 3, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Dosen't blackbeard still have a chance at killing mio



All actions fail on Mio, including that one.


----------



## LifeMaker (May 3, 2011)

Curse those roles of great power


----------



## Firaea (May 3, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> Curse those roles of great power



I know right.


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 3, 2011)

My faction's getting slaughtered.
And now Aizen is dead as well? 

/dead


----------



## Firaea (May 3, 2011)

I call forth all the mafias! Let us unite in one final brawl and combat the accursed townies! 

Majin Buu will not fall so easily. 



DIE, TOWNIES.


----------



## Chaos (May 3, 2011)

Lolwormo            .


----------



## LifeMaker (May 3, 2011)

If only there was enough of us to get rid of her...

But alas...


----------



## aiyanah (May 3, 2011)

*votes:*

*Mio* -> Wormodragon
*Zarcrath* -> Wormodragon
*Mei Lin* -> Wormodragon
*LifeMaker* -> Mio
*Chaos* -> Wormodragon
*JiraiyaTheGallant* -> Wormodragon
*KizaruTachio* -> Wormodragon
*R o f l c o p t e r* -> Wormodragon
*BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ* -> Wormodragon
*CloudKicker* -> Wormodragon
*Wormodragon* -> LifeMaker > Mio
*EnterTheTao* -> Wormodragon
*AznKuchikiChick* -> Wormodragon

*Wormodragon -> 11 votes
Mio -> 2 votes*


----------



## Firaea (May 3, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH MIO]*


----------



## aiyanah (May 3, 2011)

updates to be indexed


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 3, 2011)

thanks aiyanah


----------



## LifeMaker (May 3, 2011)

where's a hacker to change the votes over to Mio when you need one?


----------



## EnterTheTao (May 3, 2011)

*vote lynch Wormodragon*

How sad.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 3, 2011)

Everyone's gonna die next phase anyways


----------



## A. Waltz (May 3, 2011)

*[vote lynch wormodragon]*

Is lifemaker mafia? Why does he want mio to die so badly? O:


----------



## Scar (May 3, 2011)

Yea Azn.... He's been confirmed mafia for awhile


----------



## A. Waltz (May 3, 2011)

Why ain't he dead yet then?


----------



## Scar (May 3, 2011)

We've had our hands full, there's mafia to kill every phase. Read back a few pages, We're doin a town day vote on lifemaker. Just send ur vote in to WAD


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 3, 2011)

Sorry. Been busy.

I swear I'll edit in actual stories later, just for the one oddball person who will read through them. 

*Day Phase End*

*Broly* kills *JiraiyaTheGallant[Sasori]*
*Shanks* kills *Lifemaker[Zoro]*
*Wormodragon[Buu] *was lynched.

*Day Phase Five Ends

Night Phase Five Begins

NO TALKING. SEND IN YOUR ACTIONS.*​


----------



## Awesome (May 3, 2011)

lol wormo

Stealing my thunder Chaos?


----------



## Savage (May 3, 2011)

DBZ mafia will win this!

/dead


----------



## Hero (May 3, 2011)

Fucking kill Mio

/dead speaking.


----------



## Olivia (May 3, 2011)

Deidara you're our only hope! 

/dead/night


----------



## Savage (May 4, 2011)

Tia Halibel said:


> Deidara you're our only hope!
> 
> /dead/night



Broly, you must put the team on your back and be the last one standing. Do it for the mafia. Do it for yourself. Do if for DBZ!!!

/dead for real


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 4, 2011)

Broly got mad over Frieza, I see. Nice shot. 

And it looks like every mafia is down to one member now. Deidara, you better pull through, man.

/dead


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 5, 2011)

*Night Phase End*

*Chopper* was going to attack *Izaya* but was roleblocked by *Jozu*

*xboxlivegrl[Inazuma]* was killed by both *Deidara* of *Naruto Mafia* and *Nnoitra* of *Bleach Mafia*

*Cloudkicker[Sengoku]* was killed by *Broly* of *DBZ Mafia*

*Izaya* kills *KizaruTachio[Deidara]*

*Zancrow[Jozu]*, *EnterTheTao[Usopp]*, *AznKuchikiChick[BROLY]* got killed by *Deidara's* *[C0]*.

*Chaos[Vista]* was killed by *Blackbeard*

*Naruto Mafia* and *Dragonball Z Mafia* has been vanquished!

*Four players remain*:

*Chopper*

*Marco*

*Nnoitra*

*Izaya*

*NIGHT PHASE FIVE ENDS

DAY PHASE SIX BEGINS

YOU MAY NOW POST*​


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 5, 2011)

> AznKuchikiChick[BROLY]


----------



## Mio (May 5, 2011)

R o f l c o p t e r is Chopper

BROLY is Marco

I'm Izaya

This means, the last mafia is none other than...

[*Vote Lynch Mei Lin*]

We won


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 5, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


>



They're like a match made in heaven. Aren't they? 

RNG kicked ass this game in the roles.


----------



## Jeroen (May 5, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH MEI LIN]*


----------



## Mei Lin (May 5, 2011)

Damn Bomb didn't kill the right people. Broly should have killed a townie yesterday  and that night before I forgot to instruct a clear kill.
Town can't win btw ,Since Mio will kill you all this night


----------



## A. Waltz (May 5, 2011)

Smh fucking deidara bomb omg smh fuck you

And I tried killing townies but he ended up sasori D: 


Smh, I was considering killing kizarutaicho as well!! Maybe then mio could have died in the bomb


Smhsmhsmhsmh


Omgg I want mvp please


----------



## Firaea (May 5, 2011)

That's why I advised you to kill rofl...


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 5, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-

@ Azn- 

@ WAD- Good game
/dead


----------



## BROLY THE LEGENDARY MOTHERFUCKING SSJ(canon) (May 5, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Mei Lin]*

Sweet gonna win twice in a row


----------



## aiyanah (May 5, 2011)

looks like this is almost over


----------



## Sphyer (May 5, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


>



My same reaction when I got my mafia PM.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 5, 2011)

Voting is closed.

Mei Lin will now be lynched


----------



## aiyanah (May 5, 2011)

do it


----------



## Firaea (May 5, 2011)

Goodbye town.


----------



## aiyanah (May 5, 2011)

oh sweet voting is closed
this is gonna be lulzy
one of the best wins i've seen in a while


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 5, 2011)

*Day Phase End*

*Mei Lin[Nnoitra]* was lynched.

*Bleach Mafia* defeated!

*All Mafia defeated!*

However...

Since when were you under the impression that Izaya was a Survivor?...

*Night Phase End​*
*Izaya* automatically uses his one-shot multiple SK ability he gained when the Godfathers died to finish off *BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ[Marco]* and *R o f l c o p t e r[Chopper]*

*GAME OVER

IZAYA(SERIAL KILLER) WINS.

GG MIO*​


----------



## Mio (May 5, 2011)

​


----------



## Firaea (May 5, 2011)

Sweet victory, townies?


----------



## LifeMaker (May 5, 2011)

And town gets what it deserved


----------



## aiyanah (May 5, 2011)

epic win 
lol sk convincing town she can win with them


----------



## LifeMaker (May 5, 2011)

Towns own fault for being idiotically trusting


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 5, 2011)




----------



## aiyanah (May 5, 2011)

copy pasta the role here
highlight serial killer


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 5, 2011)

I didn't trust her, actually. She was all-powerful, but only too willing to help town out? Not likely. Shame I died before I could continue to watch.


----------



## Mio (May 5, 2011)

> *Orihara Izaya*
> [*Active+Passive/Informant*] - Learns the role of his target during the day. All actions fail on him and he learns the role of who targetted him. Is aware of all the mafia godfather special abilities.
> [*Active+Passive/Serial Killer/Janitor*] - Kills his target at night with his switchblade that will bypass protection and bulletproofs. The role is hidden in the write up, only he will know the identity of the person slain.
> [*Passive/Last Laugh*] - When he dies, everyone who voted to lynch him throughout the whole game and all those that he has learned their role has their role revealed to someone of his choice.



smh town


----------



## aiyanah (May 5, 2011)

and that is how you solo
good job again mio


----------



## Sphyer (May 5, 2011)

This is what the town gets for always relying on others and not themselves


----------



## Fear (May 5, 2011)

Interesting.


----------



## aiyanah (May 5, 2011)

we just like being lazy townies 
btw all of mio's kills were on mafia members, aside from the last 2 of course


----------



## Dei (May 5, 2011)

Hillarious ending 
good job mio.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 5, 2011)

You townies are so gullible. 

Great job, Mio, but I have to spread rep before giving it to you again.


----------



## Mei Lin (May 5, 2011)

I knew it,Townies are so gulliable 
if it wasnt for Mio,you peoplewould  be dead by now,reveal yourselves so early.It was candies for the taking .


----------



## LifeMaker (May 5, 2011)

perhaps this will renew the old habit of making all independants who are discovered dead, instead of giving them free rides. we can but hope 

anyway great job Mio... again...


----------



## Juri (May 5, 2011)

loltown. nice.


----------



## Sarun (May 5, 2011)

Not sure what to say other I was not town.


----------



## LifeMaker (May 5, 2011)

now people will rue my good advice mid game.

 even if i did mean it as a kind of joke i was still right


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 5, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> now people will rue my good advice mid game.
> 
> even if i did mean it as a kind of joke i was still right



Aye, the truth is often spoken in jest.


----------



## Xerces (May 5, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I didn't trust her, actually. She was all-powerful, but only too willing to help town out? Not likely. *Shame I died before I could continue to watch.*



One would assume, that with the power of your role, any impotent player could have obliterated this entire game, however that was clearly not the case. I expected no less, from a player of your caliber.  

Moreover, the town facilitated its very undoing during the first day phase, by coincidentally stripping me of my role. With that kind of power running lose within the town, they were bound to blow themselves up.


----------



## aiyanah (May 5, 2011)

lol xerces


----------



## Narcissus (May 5, 2011)

Wow, a serial killer actually won. I'm impressed. 

Good game.

Also, lol Xerces indeed.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 5, 2011)

= Naruto Mafia

 = DBZ Mafia

 = Bleach Mafia

 = Town Masons

And obviously, the MVP of this game, who has broken her own personal and mafia record of MVPs, goes to the mafia goddess herself, *Mio!*

Congratulations on your 8th MVP!

A lot of players performed well here though, although a lot were terrible. Some of the great ones were: LB, Fear and Sajin, and Zancrow!.


----------



## Sphyer (May 5, 2011)

Tell it like it is Xerces.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 5, 2011)

Index of actions, WAD? :33


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 5, 2011)

I'm really sorry about that, I actually lost most of the actions list due to a shitty computer that blue screens, notepad as an action tabulator, and a derpy mentality to not continuously save >.>


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (May 5, 2011)

LB[Brook]--SWITCH-->Mio[Izaya]:FAILED(IZAYA IMMUNE)
Mio[IZAYA]->LEARN ROLE->LB[Brook]
Mio[IZAYA]->INVESTIGATE->Shin - Zangetsu[ROBIN]
Cycloid[NEW MANDA]->CONSUME(1)->Amrun[GRIMMJOW]
Amrun[GRIMMJOW]->DUEL->Cycloid[NEW MANDA]
LB[BROOK]--SWITCH-->Xerces[WHITEBEARD]
aiyanah[SANJI]->DIABLE JAMBE(1)->Xerces[BROOK]
MSAL[NAMI]->INVESTIGATE->EnterTheTao[USOPP]
Sphyer[CELL]->CELL GAMES(GF)->Mio+LB/Sajin+MSAL
Mio[IZAYA]->LEARN ROLE->Sphyer[CELL]
AznKuchikiChick[BROLY]->ASSASSINATE->aiyanah[SANJI]
Sajin[AIZEN]->GENIUS->sarun uchiha[Edo Kakuzu]
Bioness[JIMBEI]->PROTECT->LB[Whitebeard]
Fear[ACE]->ATTACK->Fireworks[YAMMY]
Zarcrath[JOZU]->ROLEBLOCK->FIREWORKS[YAMMY]
Wormodragon[BUU]->ABSORB->Buto Renjin[FRIEZA] (OVERLORD)
LB[WHITEBEARD]->BISENTO(1)->Sphyer[CELL]/IVY[WONDERWEISS]/LIFEMAKER[ZORO]
Buto Renjin[FRIEZA]->OVERLORD SAVE->JAMES[JANEMBA] (LYNCH STOPPED)

NIGHT ACTIONS:

Shin - Zangetsu[ROBIN]->INVESTIGATE->BROLY THE LEGENDARY SSJ[MARCO]
St. Lucifer[IVANKOV]->NO ACTION
Noitora[LuFFY]->CONQUEROR'S HAKI(1)
KizaruTachio[DEIDARA]->ROLEBLOCK->Amrun[GRIMMJOW] (FAILED-LUFFY)
JiraiyaTheGallant[SASORI]->PUPPET->STRINGER[FRANKY]->ETT[USOPP](FAILED-LUFFY)
Roflcopter[CHOPPER]->PROTECT-> MIO[IZAYA]/XBOXLIVEGRL[INAZUMA]
Mio[IZAYA]->LEARN ROLE->Roflcopter[CHOPPER]
Mio[IZAYA]->Kill->James[JANEMBA]
ETT[USOPP]->COWARD->Roflcopter[CHOPPER]
Sajin[AIZEN]->GENIUS->Jiraiya the Gallant[COOLER]


NARUTO MAFIA
Tia Halibel[HIDAN]->BLOOD->LB[WHITEBEARD] (FAILED-LUFFY)
KizaruTachio[DEIDARA]->ROLEBLOCK->Amrun[GRIMMJOW](FAILED-LUFFY)
JiraiyaTheGallant[SASORI]->PUPPET->Stringer Bell[FRANKY]->ETT[USOPP](FAILED-LUFFY)

bleach mafia: bus drive Sarun and JtG to each other, faction kill Tia Harribel (with Noitora) and have Grimmjow kill Stringer Bell. Investigate Fear(FAILED-LUFFY)

DBZ MAFIA:
JtG (Cooler) Protect: AznKuchikiChick (Broly)
James (Janemba) roleblocks R o f l c o p t e r
Wormo (Buu) kills Fireworks

DAY 2 ACTIONS:

Mio[IZAYA]->INVESTIGATE->Stringer Bell[FRANKY]
Fear[ACE]->ATTACK->Shark Skin[KABUTO]
Shark Skin[KABUTO]->EDO TENSEI(1)->Lifemaker[ZORO]
Bioness[JIMBEI]->PROTECT->LegendaryBeauty[WHITEBEARD]
Wormodragon[BUU]->ABSORB->Shin - Zangetsu[ROBIN]
AznKuchikiChick[BROLY]->KILL->Shin - Zangetsu[ROBIN]
Mei Lin[NNOITRA]->EXECUTE->LegendaryBeauty[WHITEBEARD] - IMMUNE
Sajin[AIZEN]->GENIUS->Shark Skin[KABUTO]


NIGHT 2 ACTIONS:

ETT[USOPP]->COWARD->TIA HALIBEL
Tia Halibel[HIDAN]->BLOOD->LegendaryBeauty[WHITEBEARD]





DAY 3 ACTIONS:

Fear[ACE]->KILL->Sajin[AIZEN] (FAILED-KS)
Sajin[AIZEN]->KYOUKA SUIGETSU(1)->Fear[ACE]
Bioness[JIMBEI]->PROTECT->Mio[IZAYA]
Mio[IZAYA]->LEARN ROLE->Bioness[JIMBEI]
Mio[IZAYA]->Investigate->Jiraiya the Gallant[COOLER]
Awesome[ULQUIORRA]->CERO OSCURAS(1)->Roflcopter[CHOPPER]
Roflcopter[CHOPPER]->MONSTER POINT
AznKuchikiChick[BROLY]->ASSASSIN->Jiraiya the Gallant[COOLER]
Jiraiya the Gallant[COOLER]->Meta Cooler
Wormodragon[BUU]->ABSORB->Jiraiya the Gallant[COOLER] (PHASE PROTECTOR)
Deiboom[HANCOCK]->SPITE VOTE->Jiraiya the Gallant[COOLER]


NIGHT 3 ACTIONS:

Mio[IZAYA]->KILL->Fireworks[YAMMY]
Zarcrath[JOZU]->ROLEBLOCK->Fireworks[YAMMY]
Roflcopter[CHOPPER]->VIGILANTE->Fireworks[YAMMY]

NARUTO MAFIA:

sarun uchiha[KAKUZU]->KILL->Wormodragon[BUU] - FAILED(AIZEN->REDIRECT->ENTERTHETAO)
sarun uchiha[KAKUZU]->ASSASSINATE->Awesome[ULQUIORRA] - FAILED(AIZEN->REDIRECT->ENTERTHETAO)
Lifemaker[ZORO]->VIGILANTE->Sajin[AIZEN] - FAILED (IMMUNE-PROTECTION)
JiraiyaTheGallant[SASORI]->PUPPET->ETT[USOPP]->Deiboom[HANCOCK]
KizaruTachio[DEIDARA]->ROLEBLOCK->BIONESS[JIMBEI]
Tia Halibel[HIDAN]->BLOOD->Narcissus[KIZARU]

DBZ MAFIA:

Wormodragon (Buu) protects Azn (Broly).
Buto (Frieza) kills ETT[USOPP] (REDIRECTED TO DEIBOOM[HANCOCK])

BLEACH MAFIA: 

Awesome[ULQUIORRA]->KILL->Bioness[JIMBEI] (SUCCESS)
Grahf[GRIMMJOW->ASSASSIN->Deiboom[HANCOCK] (SUCCESS)
Fireworks[YAMMY]->ASSASSIN->Wormodragon[BUU] (FAILED-ROLEBLOCKED)
Fireworks[YAMMY]->ROLEBLOCK->JiraiyaTheGallant[SASORI] (FAILED-ROLEBLOCKED)
Fireworks[YAMMY]->PROTECT->Awesome[ULQUIORRA] (FAILED-ROLEBLOCKED)
Sajin[AIZEN]->GENIUS->Buto Renjin[FRIEZA]
Sajin[AIZEN]->MASTERMIND->sarun uchiha[KAKUZU]-><-EnterTheTao[USOPP] (RESULT:Kakuzu overkills Deiboom[HANCOCK]
Awesome[ULQUIORRA]->INVESTIGATE->Narcissus[KIZARU] (SUCCESS)


NIGHT 5:

CHOPPER: ROLEBLOCKED
MIO: KILL KizaruTachio[DEIDARA]
BLEACH:Faction Kill:XBLgirl 
DBZ: KILL CLOUDKICKER, VOTE CHAOS
NARUTO: Faction kill: XBLgirl


Here are some. They definitely don't reflect all of them


----------



## Dei (May 5, 2011)

That was a good read


----------



## Scar (May 5, 2011)

Mio and Broly. Nice game Wad, good turn out I guess


----------



## Jeroen (May 5, 2011)

Justasexpected.jpg

And this, people, is why you lynch Independants.


Perhaps I should use a larger font...

And this, people, is why you lynch Independants.

Townies. smh


----------



## Savage (May 5, 2011)

this  should be the last time town lets independent try to win with them. i knew something like this was gonna happen .

fucking bomb


----------



## Jαmes (May 5, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> *Day Phase End*
> 
> *Mei Lin[Nnoitra]* was lynched.
> 
> ...



figures with a role like that  

but mio deserves it still


----------



## Jαmes (May 5, 2011)

oh and didn't i tell you she'll fuck you up in the end town?


----------



## Hero (May 5, 2011)

Town you're dumb as shit. That's why you bitches lost. smh effin' Mio.


----------



## Jαmes (May 5, 2011)

well i'm definitely glad town lost


----------



## Hero (May 5, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> well i'm definitely glad town lost



Me too. They deserved it.


----------



## Fear (May 5, 2011)

Manly tears were shed when I received the PM from WAD saying I attacked Aizen, but ended up being the one who got raped.

And it's a shame I couldn't continue. Since all the people I was planning to attack turned out to be scum. Oh well. Good game, and well done Mio for your 100th MVP win.


----------



## Sajin (May 5, 2011)

I think Naruto mafia stabbed themselves in the foot when they killed Ulquiorra & Grimmjow with Hidan's ability. Had they been alive, we would very likely have a mafia majority needed to lynch Mio... Oh well. I was sure Mio has the SK wincon and I needed to make Fireworks act as a messenger, but... What's done is done.

Congrats to Mio but this SK win is easy mode 

Fear, you did well. That Aizen set you had made it all the more hilarious


----------



## A. Waltz (May 5, 2011)

Wormodragon said:


> That's why I advised you to kill rofl...


lol but i thought he was vista!  and i was scared of that 50% chance of dying 


Sphyer said:


> My same reaction when I got my mafia PM.


wat
why? O:


Sphyer said:


> This is what the town gets for always relying on others and not themselves


PREACH


good job mio! congrats!! 

lol townies~


----------



## Olivia (May 5, 2011)

I had fun as Hidan.


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 5, 2011)

As expected, Mio won here. Congratulations. 

People being so afraid of the last laugh..


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 5, 2011)

Xerces said:


> One would assume, that with the power of your role, any impotent player could have obliterated this entire game, however that was clearly not the case. I expected no less, from a player of your caliber.
> 
> Moreover, the town facilitated its very undoing during the first day phase, by coincidentally stripping me of my role. With that kind of power running lose within the town, they were bound to blow themselves up.



You were made the idiot and day one'd, the first action. You've no room to talk.

Ace was killed, thus I'm killable. Common sense.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 5, 2011)

I'm surprised no one killed me sooner


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 5, 2011)

Lol Xerces. 

@ Kizaru: I'm also surprised I lasted as long as I did. The fact that I slipped *twice* early on made it all the more baffling.


----------



## Mio (May 5, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> Lol Xerces.
> 
> @ Kizaru: I'm also surprised I lasted as long as I did. The fact that I slipped *twice* early on made it all the more baffling.


You mean revealing Amrun as Grimmjow, basically?

I closed an eye and pretended I saw nothing


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 5, 2011)

Oh I knew _your_ invisible ass was watching, Mio. 

I figured that out when you never investigated me like you said you would during Day 3.


----------



## KizaruTachio (May 5, 2011)

I guess mafia was slipping


----------



## Sarun (May 5, 2011)

Sajin said:


> *I think Naruto mafia stabbed themselves in the foot when they killed Ulquiorra & Grimmjow with Hidan's ability. Had they been alive, we would very likely have a mafia majority needed to lynch Mio... Oh well. *I was sure Mio has the SK wincon and I needed to make Fireworks act as a messenger, but... What's done is done.
> 
> Congrats to Mio but this SK win is easy mode
> 
> Fear, you did well. That Aizen set you had made it all the more hilarious


 We are not winning if we all die even if other mafia wins. And we wanted Hidan to go out in blast. Shane Tia got find out.

But, at the end of game, I really wished we didn't as I really wanted some mafia team, if not us to win.


----------

